# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelma

## aki

Ensimmäinen luonnos on nyt julkaistu https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.b...l#comment-form Nykyiset Pohjois-Espoon suorat seutulinjat 345 ja 436 tosiaan viedään suunnitelman mukaan Luhtitien jatketta pitkin Myyrmäkeen ja Luhtitiellä on vaihtomahdollisuus runkolinjalle 300 ja Myyrmäessä runkolinjalle 400. Kivistö saa sentään säilyttää nykyisen suoran seutulinjan 431 mutta linja 415 typistetään liityntälinjaksi 573 Martinlaakso-Ylästö-Lentoasema. Askisto menettää seutulinjan 332 ja nykyinen 335/B korvataan liityntälinjalla 334 Askisto-Martinlaakso-Myyrmäki-Kaivoksela, Tällä korvataan myös tynkälinja 412 Myyrmäki-Kaivoksela. Vapaalan ja Hämeenkylän alueita palvelee jatkossa liityntälinjat 311 ja 331. Nykyinen 571 lyhenee välille Tikkurila-Myyrmäki.


Käytännössä siis koko Länsi-Vantaan linjasto muokataan täysin uusiksi jos esitetty linjasto toteutuu.

----------


## JT

Myyrmäen terminaalissa ei voi riittää kapasiteetti, jos suunnitelma toteutuu tuollaisena. Toki lisäämällä kiertoliittymiä sopivaan paikkaan sekä kadunvarsipysäkkejä sekin varmaankin ratkaistaan vaihtokävelymatkojen kustannuksella.

----------


## Akizz

Tämä on törkeää. Yksinkertaisesti vaan idioottimaista. Samalla 437K ei enää mene Juvankartanon ohi ja 566 reitti muuttuu mutkittelevaksi. Ei mitään järkeä! Adressissa jo lähes 900 nimeä!

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Mun mielestäni kirsikka kakun päällä on se että aina täynnä kulkeva 345 muutetaan turhaksi liityntälinjaksi, mutta aina lähes tyhjänä kulkevan 431:en vuoroväliä tihennetään. Eikö 431:tä oltaisi voitu yhdistää 433:een ja 345:den vuoroväliä tihentää ja pitää sen reitti ennallaan?

----------


## Resiina

Mielenkiintoista linjan 331 reitti on Hämeenkylästä Linnaisiin melkein sama kuin 1970-luvulla liikennöineellä linjalla 313 Helsinki-Hämeenkylä-Linnainen. Tuolloin ei ollut nykyistä Rajatorpantietä

----------


## Salomaa

> Mun mielestäni kirsikka kakun päällä on se että aina täynnä kulkeva 345 muutetaan turhaksi liityntälinjaksi, mutta aina lähes tyhjänä kulkevan 431:en vuoroväliä tihennetään. Eikö 431:tä oltaisi voitu yhdistää 433:een ja 345:den vuoroväliä tihentää ja pitää sen reitti ennallaan?



Nimenomaan . Olen sen verran matkustanut 345:llä ja tiedän että nykyinen järjestelmä toimii erinomaisesti. Esittävät myös perusteettomia verukkeita, että pitkä linja ei toimisi. 99% prosenttia vuoroista on Lakistossa ajallaan ja lähtee ajallaan jos hyväksytään 2-4 minuutin viive. Linja tuo työntekijät iltavuoron alkuun ja samantien vie  aamuvuoron työntekijät pois ja edelleen tuo yövuoroon 21. 

Toinen veruke on se että kuljettajia tarvitaan vähemmän. Minkä logiikan mukaan ? Jos runkolinjaa ajetaan 10 min välein niin sama määrähän busseja kulkee Elielinaukion ja Myyrmäen välillä.  Taas tyyppiesimerkki siitä, että matkusjia ei kuunnella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:07 ----------




> Tämä on törkeää. Yksinkertaisesti vaan idioottimaista. Samalla 437K ei enää mene Juvankartanon ohi ja 566 reitti muuttuu mutkittelevaksi. Ei mitään järkeä! Adressissa jo lähes 900 nimeä!


Laittakaa se oma nimi näkyviin siihen adressiin. Jos joka toinen nimi salataan, niin adressin painoarvo on mitätön.

----------


## kallio843

Tästä ja muistakin linjastosuunnitelmista voi päätellä että ollaan tekemässä jokaiselle kadulle yksi linja ja sitten vaihdetaan jokaisessa risteyksessä. Ajatus on toki jalo, että saadaan vuorovälit tiheämmiksi. Valitettavasti kuitenkin tälläinen ajatusmaailma kuitenkin sataa yksityisautoilun laariin hyvin pitkälle koska edelleenkin täällä katsastetaan vaihtoja. Lisäksi vaihto-olosuhteita eikä yhteyksiä ole saatu riittävän saumattomaksi. Tällä tavoin vähennetään joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Vihdintiellä todennäköisesti tullaan irtisanomaan 355 U-sopimus, koska muutehan ihmiset saattavat päästä liian sujuvasti ja ilman vaihtoja perille. Lisäksi on aika tekopyhää pyytää mitään kommentteja koska niitä ei kuitenkaan toteuteta.

----------


## Salomaa

Jokainen foorumilainen voi muuten pohtia, että jos olisi kaksi vaihtoehtoa linjan suhteen,joista valita:

1. Suora vaihdoton yhteys kerran tunnissa.

2. Vaihdollinen yhteys 20 minuutin välein.

Joissakin tilanteissa tietys tuo vaihtoehto 2 on parempi monestakin syystä, mutta kyllä löytyy linjoja, joiden käyttäjistä valtaosa valitsee vaihtoehdon 1. 
Kertyneiden mielipiteiden sisältö kertoo selvää kieltä. Mutta nyt olisi tärkeää, että nekin olisi äänessä, jotka ovat uudistuksiin tyytyväisiä - onko heitä kovin paljon ?

----------


## Makke93

Ainoa, mistä voin valittaa omalta kannalta on, että runkolinja 400 ajetaan edelleen Elieliaukiolle,eikä Kamppiin, vaikka se palvelee pääasiassa alueita, joilta on nopeampaa kulkea Elielinaukiolle junalla. Tämä linjasto ratkaisee lähes kaikki oman liikkumisen ongelmat, eli hiljaiseen aikaan äärimmäisen epätasaisen vuorovälin Myyrmäkeen ja Martinlaaksoon Uomatien varresta sekä kaikkien käyttämieni yhteyksien vuorovälit joko tihenevät tai pysyvät samana.

En tosin silti kannata sen kustannuksella puolen kaupungin yhteyksien muuttamista vaihdolliseksi. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että runkolinjojen sijasta pitäisi vain harventaa suorien linjojen vuorot yhteensä niitä korvaavan runkolinjan vuoromäärään, ja käyttää vapautuneet resurssit tihentämään vuoroväliä näiden suorien linjojen omilla osuuksilla. Tällöin suorat linjat säilyvät niitä haluaville ja loput saavat tiheämmän vaihdollisen vuorovälin.

Uomatielle tuleekin linjastoluonnoksessa aikamoinen ryysis. Nykyisin menee huipputuntina 15 vuoroa per suunta ja pelkästään runkolinjat yhteensä on jo 16. 300 (8-10), 345 (3), 400(6), 436(3), 437 (3), 571(3) ja entisellään säilyvä 574(2) on yhteensä 30 vuoroa tunnissa per suunta. Aika monelle linjalle on merkitty vaihtopaikaksi Louhelan asema. Toivon mukaan pysäkkejä siirretään vähän lähemmäs itse asemaa. Noropolun pysäkit ovat 200-300 metrin päässä asemasta. Itse ehdotin kyselyssä että Noropolun pysäkit siirretään Uomatie-Myyrmäentien risteykseen, Ojapolun pysäkit lähemmäs Vaskivuorentie-Myyrmäentie risteystä sekä uusi pysäkkipari Virtatien läheisyyteen tällöin Uomatie-Myyrmäentie osuudella on 5 pysäkkiä tasaisella 300m välillä. Saa nähdä paraneeko vaihtoyhteys. 

431:n oikaisu pois Vantaanlaaksontieltä ja sen jättäminen ilman mitään joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ihmetyttää myös. Vaikka moottoritie onkin lähellä, niin sinne olisi silti voinut viedä jonkin liityntälinjan, kun Myyrmäkeen vieville 571 ja 560 pysäkeille on osista aluetta yli 500m kävely. Samoin Louhelantien eteläpuolisko näyttäisi jäävän ilman linjoja. esim 436 ja 437:n olisi voinut viedä sitä kautta Myyrmäkeen kun Myyrmäentiellä kulkee jo 2 runkolinjaa. 
muokkaus: niin ja Kivimäkeen ei myöskään jää mitään linjaa, siellä on osia, jotka on jopa 700m päässä lähimmästä pysäkistä jolle jää liikennettä. 




> Vihdintiellä todennäköisesti tullaan irtisanomaan 355 U-sopimus, koska muutehan ihmiset saattavat päästä liian sujuvasti ja ilman vaihtoja perille. Lisäksi on aika tekopyhää pyytää mitään kommentteja koska niitä ei kuitenkaan toteuteta.


Ainakin tämän mukaan hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2018558-13-5.DOC U355 loppuu jo nyt tammikuussa.

----------


## JT

Mikäli Kivistö jatkaa kasvamistaan entisestään, tulisi sen saada jokin poikittaislinja kun nykyisellään suurin osa poikittaisyhteyksistä muodostuu vähintään bussi-juna-bussi-kombinaatioista. Sanotaan sitten vaikka 555.

Suunnitelmassa kaikkien poikittaislinjojen päätepiste on joko Myyrmäki tai Martinlaakso. Tuntuisi järkevältä jossain määrin yhdistää lännen ja idän välisiä reittejä, esim. 566 ja 573.

----------


## Salomaa

> .........Lisäksi on aika tekopyhää pyytää mitään kommentteja koska niitä ei kuitenkaan toteuteta.


Tästä herkusta on liikennesuunnittelun lisäksi saanut Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa nauttia jo pitkään. Pyydetään kommentteja ja järjestetään asukasiltoja. Pyritään luomaan mielikuva että asukkaita/matkustajia kuunnellaan. Todellisuudessa ne ovat suunnittelijoiden pakkopullaa, jotta voidaan sanoa että vuorovaikutusta on järjestetty.

Suunnittelijat haluavat viedä oman suunnitelmansa läpi kertoen kaupunkilaisille että tämä on hyvä. Tosin metelin suuruus jo tässä vaiheessa Vihdintien linjastosta saattaisi ehkä aikaansaada uuden tarkastelun.

----------


## kallio843

Pohjois-Espoon linjoja varsinkin voisi hyvin päättää Martinlaaksoon, sillä siellä tilaa riittää. Näin saataisiin entisestään tihennettyä vuorovälejä sekä nopeutettua matka-aikaa. 355 puolestaan kuulemman mukaan muuttuu linjaksi 38, joka pätkästään Lahnukseen. Tämän jälkeen jäljelle jäisi 346 pari vuoroa, ellei niistäkin U-sopimus irtisanota.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 355 puolestaan kuulemman mukaan muuttuu linjaksi 38, joka pätkästään Lahnukseen.


Eli 38 jatkaisi Uusmäestä Vihdintietä Lahnukseen? Mistä tämän kuulit?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli 38 jatkaisi Uusmäestä Vihdintietä Lahnukseen?


Eiköhän niin päin, että Nurmijärven linjan 38 reitiksi tulee Lahnus - Klaukkala tjsp.

----------


## joboo

> Jokainen foorumilainen voi muuten pohtia, että jos olisi kaksi vaihtoehtoa linjan suhteen,joista valita:
> 
> 1. Suora vaihdoton yhteys kerran tunnissa.
> 
> 2. Vaihdollinen yhteys 20 minuutin välein.
> 
> Joissakin tilanteissa tietys tuo vaihtoehto 2 on parempi monestakin syystä, mutta kyllä löytyy linjoja, joiden käyttäjistä valtaosa valitsee vaihtoehdon 1. 
> Kertyneiden mielipiteiden sisältö kertoo selvää kieltä. Mutta nyt olisi tärkeää, että nekin olisi äänessä, jotka ovat uudistuksiin tyytyväisiä - onko heitä kovin paljon ?


Vaihdollinen yhteys on huono, eka bussilla junalle ja sen jälkeen madollisesti bussi/ratikka/metro. Bussilla junalle, oho juna myöhässä/peruttu +10min odottelua ja sen jälkee myöhästyy seuraavista vaihdoista jonka lopputuloksena myöhästyt määränpäästä. Se että menee yhdellä suoraan määränpäähän tai vaihtaa matkalla ratikkaa/bussiin on luottevampi kun junalla kulkeminen.
Itse kuljen bussilla keskustaan, vaikka matka-aika on 35-50min kun voisin mennä junalla+metrolla. Mutta junaan ei voi luottaa ollenkaa onko se ajoissa vai tuleeko ollenkaan.
Se että Espoo/Vantaan seutulinjat ajettaisi ruuhka-aikoina 15min ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 30/60min välein olisi riittävä.

----------


## Salomaa

Asukastilaisuuksissa linjojen käyttäjät voivat kertoa oman näkemyksensä. Katsotaan sitten , missä määrin kuunnellaan käyttäjiä.

HSL: " Tervetuloa asukastilaisuuksiin!
Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelmaan liittyen järjestetään kolme asukasiltaa, joissa alueen asukkailla ja alueella työskentelevillä on mahdollisuus kommentoida linjastosuunnitelmaa ja keskustella luonnoksesta HSL:n edustajien kanssa. Asukastilaisuudet järjestetään 21.11 Myyrmäessä, 22.11 Ylästössä ja 29.11. Kalajärvellä.

Asukastilaisuudet

    ke 21.11.2018 klo. 18:00-19:30 Myyrmäen kirjasto, Paalutori 3, Vantaa
    to 22.11.2018 klo. 18:00-19:30 Ylästön kotiseututalo, Sienestäjänkuja 5, Vantaa
    to 29.11.2018 klo. 18:00-19:30 Kalajärven Ruskatalo, Ruskaniitty 4, Espoo"

----------


## Jussi

> Vaihdollinen yhteys on huono, eka bussilla junalle ja sen jälkeen madollisesti bussi/ratikka/metro. Bussilla junalle, oho juna myöhässä/peruttu +10min odottelua ja sen jälkee myöhästyy seuraavista vaihdoista jonka lopputuloksena myöhästyt määränpäästä. Se että menee yhdellä suoraan määränpäähän tai vaihtaa matkalla ratikkaa/bussiin on luottevampi kun junalla kulkeminen.
> Itse kuljen bussilla keskustaan, vaikka matka-aika on 35-50min kun voisin mennä junalla+metrolla. Mutta junaan ei voi luottaa ollenkaa onko se ajoissa vai tuleeko ollenkaan.
> Se että Espoo/Vantaan seutulinjat ajettaisi ruuhka-aikoina 15min ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 30/60min välein olisi riittävä.


Melko harvoin se juna/metro on niin paljon myöhässä että kannattaisi alkaa tunnin päästä tulevaa bussia odottelemaan. Se hyvä puolihan vaihdollisessa yhteydessä on että kun liityntäbusseja menee useammin kuin suoria menisi, ei yhden bussin peruuntuminen tai siitä myöhästyminen aiheuta niin pitkää viivästystä perille pääsyyn. Itse ainakin esim. työmatkalla olen mielummin ajoissa paikalla kuin odottelen tunnin päästä tulevaa bussia.

----------


## junabongari

Nykyinen linjasto on parempi kuin tässä esitetty. Liian monia suoria matkoja muutetaan vaihdollisiksi ja palvelutaso kärsii.

----------


## QS6

> Eiköhän niin päin, että Nurmijärven linjan 38 reitiksi tulee Lahnus - Klaukkala tjsp.


Näin.

Nurmijärvellä vuodenvaihteessa alkavan joukkoliikenteen käyttöoikeussopimuksen palvelutasomäärityksessä oli jätetty pois yhteys Klaukkalasta Vihdintien kautta Helsinkiin.

Näin ollen palvelu päättyy myös HSL-alueen matkustajilta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jokainen foorumilainen voi muuten pohtia, että jos olisi kaksi vaihtoehtoa linjan suhteen,joista valita:
> 
> 1. Suora vaihdoton yhteys kerran tunnissa.
> 
> 2. Vaihdollinen yhteys 20 minuutin välein.


Jokainen voi itse pohtia, mutta asiasta löytyy myös ihan faktaa. Joukkoliikennettä on järjestetty eri puolilla maailmaa niin kauan, että on ehditty havaita, kumpi noista vaihtoehtoista on suositumpi. Ylivoimaisesti enemmän matkustajia houkuttelee vaihtoehto 2. Vaikka siinä tuleekin vaihdon vaiva, niin aikataulut sopivat paljon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä omiin menoihin.

Tämä on yksi syistä, miksi runkolinjoja tehdään ympäri maailmaa. Niin saadaan samalla rahalla enemmän matkustajia. Ja myös HSL on poliittisella päätöksellä valinnut tämän linjan.

----------


## Akizz

Juvankartano menettää suunnitelmassa 2 linjaa, 435 ja 437K, jolloin vuoroväli huonontuu vuoden 2019 linjastosta ja suorat linjatkin menetetään, ei toimi!

----------


## hana

> Tämä on yksi syistä, miksi runkolinjoja tehdään ympäri maailmaa. Niin saadaan samalla rahalla enemmän matkustajia. Ja myös HSL on poliittisella päätöksellä valinnut tämän linjan.


Kyllä nuo runkolinjat paikkansa ovat ansainneet. Hyvä että infraan on panostettu ja mm. 560 saa tärkeät vaihtopysäkit Tuusulanväylän varteen. Aikanaan kun 562 muuttuu runkolinjaksi niin Lahden moottoritien varteen on suunniteltu uusia pysäkkejä. Nämä pysäkit olisivat loistava paikka vaihtaa kaukoliikenteen busseihin.

----------


## hylje

> Mutta junaan ei voi luottaa ollenkaa onko se ajoissa vai tuleeko ollenkaan.


Työmatkoihin ja muutenkin usein läntistä kehärataa kulkeneena tämä on tuulesta temmattu väite. Junat kulkevat hyvin tarkkaan ajallaan. Muut liikennevälineet ovat selkeästi vähemmän luotettavia.

----------


## Eppu

> Ja myös HSL on poliittisella päätöksellä valinnut tämän linjan.


Niin. Tämä(kin) poliittinen päätös estää käytännössä ihmisten enemmistön toiveiden toteutumisen. Mitäpä sitä enää sitten varoja tuhlataan turhiin asukastilaisuuksiin kun kerran poliittinen päätös on jo tehty ja sen mukaan kuitenkin mennään?

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin. Tämä(kin) poliittinen päätös estää käytännössä ihmisten enemmistön toiveiden toteutumisen. Mitäpä sitä enää sitten varoja tuhlataan turhiin asukastilaisuuksiin kun kerran poliittinen päätös on jo tehty ja sen mukaan kuitenkin mennään?


Tämä on hyvä tiivistetty havainto. Blogissa ja täällä on selvästi saatu jo ensivaikutelmia, mitä mieltä kyseisten linjojen käyttäjät ovat tästä uudistuksesta. Eli käyttäjien tahto ei paljon paina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:52 ----------




> Jokainen voi itse pohtia, mutta asiasta löytyy myös ihan faktaa. Joukkoliikennettä on järjestetty eri puolilla maailmaa niin kauan, että on ehditty havaita, kumpi noista vaihtoehtoista on suositumpi. Ylivoimaisesti enemmän matkustajia houkuttelee vaihtoehto 2. Vaikka siinä tuleekin vaihdon vaiva, niin aikataulut sopivat paljon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä omiin menoihin.
> 
> Tämä on yksi syistä, miksi runkolinjoja tehdään ympäri maailmaa. Niin saadaan samalla rahalla enemmän matkustajia. Ja myös HSL on poliittisella päätöksellä valinnut tämän linjan.


Siis osa tai suurin 300 -alkuisista nykyisistä linjoista välillä Elielinaukio-Myyrmäki korvataan linjalla 300. Myyrmäestä sitten ilmeisesti ajetaan nykyisillä numeroilla linja loppuun. Nyt tässä vaiheessa olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka paljon autojen  määrä tässä uudessa järjestelyssä vähenee vai väheneekö lainkaan ? 

Jokaisella linjalla on myös oma luonteensa. Jos Lakistoon 345 ajaa kerran tunnissa ja käännös päätepysäkillä tehdään tasatunnein, niin silloin linja palvelee esim 7.00, 13.00, 14.00, 15.00 ja 21.00 vuoroihin töihin tulevia ja samaan aikaa päättyvistä vuoroista töistä lähteviä. Kun linjan käyttäjät pääasiassa ovat henkilökuntaa, niin voidaan epäillä onko lisäystä matkustajamäärissä laisinkaan. Linjan erityisluonteeseen kuuluu myös kehitysvammaiset matkustajat.

Runkolinja on ihan hyvä järjestely väleillä, joissa on suuria erillisiä käyttäjäkohderyhmiä linjan varrella, kuten 550. Toisaalta linjareittiähän oli ihan uusi. Nyt näyttää siltä että numero 300 tulee niihin autoihin, jotka jo nyt lähtevät 10 minuutin välein Elielinaukiolta.

Täytyy myös muistaa että suora vaihdoton linja on joukkoliikenteen palvelutuote. Useissa aikaisemmissa kyselyissä on havaittu että matkustajat arvostavat suoraa yhteyttä. Jos runkobussiin perustuvat linjojen pätkiminen on nyt suunnittelijoiden mielestä niin eriomainen ratkaisu, niin miksi sitten kritiikki on näin voimakasta ? Puolustavia lausuntoja kyseisten linjojen käyttäjien keskuudessa on varsin vähän.

----------


## Akizz

> Jokainen voi itse pohtia, mutta asiasta löytyy myös ihan faktaa. Joukkoliikennettä on järjestetty eri puolilla maailmaa niin kauan, että on ehditty havaita, kumpi noista vaihtoehtoista on suositumpi. Ylivoimaisesti enemmän matkustajia houkuttelee vaihtoehto 2. Vaikka siinä tuleekin vaihdon vaiva, niin aikataulut sopivat paljon suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä omiin menoihin.
> 
> Tämä on yksi syistä, miksi runkolinjoja tehdään ympäri maailmaa. Niin saadaan samalla rahalla enemmän matkustajia. Ja myös HSL on poliittisella päätöksellä valinnut tämän linjan.


Mutta kun Niipperissä ja Juvankartanossa vuoroväli paranee mitättömän vähän ja Juvankartanossa peräti huonontuu suunnitelman mukaan..

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta kun Niipperissä ja Juvankartanossa vuoroväli paranee mitättömän vähän ja Juvankartanossa peräti huonontuu suunnitelman mukaan..


Ja olen lukenut että Kalajärveltä poistuisi viimeinenkin suora linja keskustaan.

----------


## Akizz

> Ja olen lukenut että Kalajärveltä poistuisi viimeinenkin suora linja keskustaan.


Kyllä, Kalajärvi-Niipperi-Juvankartano akseli menettää suoran bussilinjan 436 ja Kalajärvi 345. Kaikki suorat bussilinjat Keskustaan menetetään tässä suunnitelmassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos runkobussiin perustuvat linjojen pätkiminen on nyt suunnittelijoiden mielestä niin eriomainen ratkaisu, niin miksi sitten kritiikki on näin voimakasta ?


Koska tyytyväiset ovat hiljaa ja äänessä ovat vain mahdolliset kärsijät. Sama ilmiö toistuu kaikessa ihmisen toiminnassa.

----------


## joboo

Tässä ei ajatella Vihdintien varrella olevia työpaikkoja/asujia. Riittääkö sille alueelle muutama linja kuten 37 joka kulkee muutenkin ruuhkassa 12-15min välein, kun nykyisin ruuhkassa vuoroväli on 5-7min luokkaa. Pitääkö Kalajärveltä tulevan mennä keskustaan asti että pääsee Vihdintien varteen töihin? Ei, mutta monella vaihdolla joko keskustaan ja sieltä takaisin tai muulta väliasemalta jossa junaa ei ole tahdistettu bussin. HSL ei mieti matkustajia millään tavalla kaikki katsotaan luvuilla ja sen mukaan päätetään asiat. Kuhan matkustajat kulkevat monella eri kulkuneuvolla niin se on paras vaihtoehto.

Ja jos miettii linjaa 571 miten sitä edes pidetään hyvänä linjana kun vuoroväli on 30min. Näissä on vain raha mielessä kunhan kaikki saadaan mahdollisimman halvalla niin se on toimiva ja paras ratkaisu kaikkeen.

----------


## Makke93

> Myyrmäen terminaalissa ei voi riittää kapasiteetti, jos suunnitelma toteutuu tuollaisena. Toki lisäämällä kiertoliittymiä sopivaan paikkaan sekä kadunvarsipysäkkejä sekin varmaankin ratkaistaan vaihtokävelymatkojen kustannuksella.


Laskin että päättyviä/saapuvia lähtöjä on 47  ja 16 ohittavaa per suunta huipputuntina palvelulinjat poislukien. Vertailuksi nykyään on 21 ohittavaa per suunta ja saapuvia/päättyviä 17 huiputunnissa. Tulee vähän ahdasta kun 11 pysäkistä 4 on tienvarren ohituspysäkkejä, 1 jää palvelulinjoille ja ainakin 1 saapuville vuoroille. se tekee yli 9 lähtevää vuoroa per pysäkki. Ensimmäisenä varmaan jatketaan runkolinja 300 Metropolian luokse kun se vapautuu 560 jatkeen myötä. Sitten jää enää 37 lähtevää eli runsas 7 per pysäkki, mikä on noin 8min välein per pysäkki. Tosin ongelma saattaa tulla taukopaikkojen kanssa.

----------


## joboo

> Työmatkoihin ja muutenkin usein läntistä kehärataa kulkeneena tämä on tuulesta temmattu väite. Junat kulkevat hyvin tarkkaan ajallaan. Muut liikennevälineet ovat selkeästi vähemmän luotettavia.


Juna minkä alle hypitään, lumi, lehti kelit niin juna on ongelmissa heti. Juna on riskialttiimpi häiriöille kun bussiliikenne. Junien lähtöaika viivästyy rautatieasemalta ovien väliin juoksien takia sen 1-3min ja tämä toistuu muilla ruuhkaisimmilla asemilla.

----------


## aki

> Tässä ei ajatella Vihdintien varrella olevia työpaikkoja/asujia. Riittääkö sille alueelle muutama linja kuten 37 joka kulkee muutenkin ruuhkassa 12-15min välein, kun nykyisin ruuhkassa vuoroväli on 5-7min luokkaa. Pitääkö Kalajärveltä tulevan mennä keskustaan asti että pääsee Vihdintien varteen töihin? Ei, mutta monella vaihdolla joko keskustaan ja sieltä takaisin tai muulta väliasemalta jossa junaa ei ole tahdistettu bussin. HSL ei mieti matkustajia millään tavalla kaikki katsotaan luvuilla ja sen mukaan päätetään asiat. Kuhan matkustajat kulkevat monella eri kulkuneuvolla niin se on paras vaihtoehto.
> 
> Ja jos miettii linjaa 571 miten sitä edes pidetään hyvänä linjana kun vuoroväli on 30min. Näissä on vain raha mielessä kunhan kaikki saadaan mahdollisimman halvalla niin se on toimiva ja paras ratkaisu kaikkeen.


Vihdintietähän kulkee tulevaisuudessa runkolinja 300 jonka vuoroväli ruuhkassa on 6-8 minuuttia ja muulloin 10 minuuttia. Miksi Pohjois-Espoosta tulevien pitäisi matkustaa Keskustan kautta Vihdintien varteen kun runkolinjalle 300 voi vaihtaa Luhtitiellä esim. Ulkoniitynkujan pysäkiltä? Ideahan on se, että runkolinjalle vaihtavat vain ne matkustajat joiden määränpää on jokin muu kuin Elielinaukio. Elielille matkustavat vaihtavat liityntäbusseista junaan Louhelassa tai Myyrmäessä. 

Linjan 571 vuoroväli tihenee taulukon mukaan tulevaisuudessa arkisin 20 minuuttiin ja viikonloppuisin vuoroväli säilyy 30 minuutissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:07 ----------




> Juna minkä alle hypitään, lumi, lehti kelit niin juna on ongelmissa heti. Juna on riskialttiimpi häiriöille kun bussiliikenne. Junien lähtöaika viivästyy rautatieasemalta ovien väliin juoksien takia sen 1-3min ja tämä toistuu muilla ruuhkaisimmilla asemilla.


Ei sinne junien alle nyt kuitenkaan jatkuvasti hypitä. Kokonaisuutta ajatellen nuo tapaukset ovat verrattain harvinaisia. Mitä lumeen tulee, niin yhtälailla se kunnon lumimyräkkä sekoittaa kumipyöräliikennettä. Kuinka paljon tuo lehtikeli ja ovien väliin juokseminen sitten oikeasti vaikuttaa aikataulussa pysymiseen? Olisiko jossain tietoa lähijunaliikenteen täsmällisyydestä kuukausitasolla?

----------


## Miska

> Näin.
> 
> Nurmijärvellä vuodenvaihteessa alkavan joukkoliikenteen käyttöoikeussopimuksen palvelutasomäärityksessä oli jätetty pois yhteys Klaukkalasta Vihdintien kautta Helsinkiin.


Ei sitä ole ollut vuodenvaihteessa päättyvällä sopimuskaudellakaan, mutta Korsisaari on kuitenkin ajanut tuota kautta osan Klaukkalan ja Helsingin välisistä vuoroistaan. Osittain ehkä siksi, että tällä on voitu välttää siirtymäajansopimuksilla ajettavien pidempimatkaisten vuorojen loukkaaminen 3-tien kautta kulkevalla reitillä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Koska tyytyväiset ovat hiljaa ja äänessä ovat vain mahdolliset kärsijät. Sama ilmiö toistuu kaikessa ihmisen toiminnassa.


Kait on olemassa mittaustapoja, joilla tiedetään ainakin karkeasti, ketkä "hiljaaolijoista" ilmaisevat myönteisen kantansa suunniteltuun linjastoon. Täytyyhän tässä vaiheessa jotain faktaa esittää siitäkin. Eivät kai kaikki hiljaaolijat ole tyytyväisiä.

Toinen on tuo kalustokysymys, mikä mielestäni on oleellinen, jos väitetään että samalla rahalla parannetaan palvelutarjontaa. Kuinka paljon siis muuttuu nykyiseen verrattuna bussien määrä ?

Kolmantena vielä, jos Mannerheimintiellä kulkee runkolinja, niin pysähtyykö se kaikilla nykyisillä pysäkeillä ?

----------


## tlajunen

> Olisiko jossain tietoa lähijunaliikenteen täsmällisyydestä kuukausitasolla?


Tässä:

https://www.liikennevirasto.fi/tilas...n-tasmallisyys

...löytyy koko lähiliikenne sekä eriteltynä kaupunkiratojen liikenne. Myöhästymisrajana on käytetty kolmea minuuttia määräasemalla.

----------


## kallio843

> Ja olen lukenut että Kalajärveltä poistuisi viimeinenkin suora linja keskustaan.


Näiden kaikkien jälkeen jäisi U346, jolla tosin ei ole kuin 2 vuoroa päivässä ja ei ole ihme vaikka tuokin sopimus irtisanottaisiin.

----------


## Jussi

> Kait on olemassa mittaustapoja, joilla tiedetään ainakin karkeasti, ketkä "hiljaaolijoista" ilmaisevat myönteisen kantansa suunniteltuun linjastoon. Täytyyhän tässä vaiheessa jotain faktaa esittää siitäkin. Eivät kai kaikki hiljaaolijat ole tyytyväisiä.


Ongelmana tuossa laskelmassa on se ettei blogissa ihmiset viitsi kirjoittaa "hyvä suunnitelma" tms. kommentteja, jos sisältöön ei sinällään ole mitään kommentoitavaa. Eikä suomalaiseen kansanluonteeseen oikein kuuluu alkaa kehumaan viranomaista siitä missä asioissa yksittäisissä asioissa on onnistuttu hyvin, sehän pitäisi olla olla jo perusoletus että suunnitelma on hyvin tehty. Asukastilaisuuksissa varmaan tyytyväisiäkin on paikalla, joten siellä voidaan ehkä päätellä jotain. 
Toisaalta suunnitelman laatijoilla on varmasti perusteet suunnitelmille, joten varmaan vasta argumettienkin pitää perustua johonkin. Nyt osassa vastustavissa kommenteissa matka-ajat lasketaan sen mukaan että junaa joutuu vielä lauturille kävelyn jälkeen odottamaan koko vuorovälin. Lisäksi osasta kommenteista näkee että ei ole katsottu karttoja / luettu suunnitelmia kovin tarkasti, vaan kritisoidaan sen perusteella mistä oletetaan linjan menevän.

----------


## Akizz

> Ongelmana tuossa laskelmassa on se ettei blogissa ihmiset viitsi kirjoittaa "hyvä suunnitelma" tms. kommentteja, jos sisältöön ei sinällään ole mitään kommentoitavaa. Eikä suomalaiseen kansanluonteeseen oikein kuuluu alkaa kehumaan viranomaista siitä missä asioissa yksittäisissä asioissa on onnistuttu hyvin, sehän pitäisi olla olla jo perusoletus että suunnitelma on hyvin tehty. Asukastilaisuuksissa varmaan tyytyväisiäkin on paikalla, joten siellä voidaan ehkä päätellä jotain. 
> Toisaalta suunnitelman laatijoilla on varmasti perusteet suunnitelmille, joten varmaan vasta argumettienkin pitää perustua johonkin. Nyt osassa vastustavissa kommenteissa matka-ajat lasketaan sen mukaan että junaa joutuu vielä lauturille kävelyn jälkeen odottamaan koko vuorovälin. Lisäksi osasta kommenteista näkee että ei ole katsottu karttoja / luettu suunnitelmia kovin tarkasti, vaan kritisoidaan sen perusteella mistä oletetaan linjan menevän.


Linjastoluonnoksesta kuitenkin löytyy useita täysin perusteltavissa olevia ongelmia. Ensinnäkin liityntälinjasysteemiä perustellaan paremmilla vuoroväleillä, mutta vuorovälien parannus on kuitenkin hyvin mitätön. Itseasiassa, Juvankartanossa vuoroväli huonontuu melkeimpä huomattavasti (kun menetetään linjat 435 ja 437K). Samalla menetetään aivan turhaan suorat bussilinjat Helsinkiin. Myöskin 566 koukkaus voitaisiin järjestää jollain muullakin tavalla, kuin turhaan matka-aikojen venyttämisellä, koska monet käyttävät ko. linjaa vaihdollisiin matkoihin Ikealla ja Espoon Keskuksessa. Myöskin Vantaankoskella vaihto on monille juuri se, miksi käyttää bussi-juna yhdistelmää ja näinollen koko julkista liikennettä, mutta tämä hienous menetetään, kun bussit eivät enää mene Vantaankoskelle (paitsi 566 joka palvelee vain Juvankartanoa).

Sitten toki asukkaiden mielipide, luonnos on saanut suurta vastustusta ja adressissakin on jo reippaasti yli 1000 nimeä. Myöskään asukkaita ei houkuta Myyrmäen kautta kulku ja muutenkin vaihdot ovat hyvin vastustettuja. Samalla toki voidaan nähdä sekin, että 345 alkupäässä Rinnekodissa on kehitysvammaisten yksikkö, joten helppo kulkeminen Helsinkiin nyt vaikeutuu.

----------


## Max

Rinnekodon linjan kääntö Myyrmäkeen ei missään nimessä ole yksinomaan huono asia. Esimerkiksi meidän pojallemme sijoitus Rinnekotiin on ihan realistinen tulevaisuusskenaario, ja meiltä matka Rinnekotiin julkisilla tulee tuon muutoksen myötä edes jollain tasolla mahdolliseksi, puoli tuntia pois matka-ajasta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kait on olemassa mittaustapoja, joilla tiedetään ainakin karkeasti, ketkä "hiljaaolijoista" ilmaisevat myönteisen kantansa suunniteltuun linjastoon. Täytyyhän tässä vaiheessa jotain faktaa esittää siitäkin. Eivät kai kaikki hiljaaolijat ole tyytyväisiä


Karkea nyrkkisääntö on, että eri mieltä oleva lähettää palautetta, vastaa kyselyyn jne. noin kymmenen kertaa todennäköisemmin kuin samaa mieltä oleva. Eli jakamalla palaute kannattavaan ja vastustavaan ja sitten kertomalla kannattavan palautteen määrä kymmenellä, saa karkean arvion asiasta. Huomioon pitää tosin ottaa vielä ne mahdolliset kokonaan uudet käyttäjät, joita saattaa tulla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Rinnekodon linjan kääntö Myyrmäkeen ei missään nimessä ole yksinomaan huono asia. Esimerkiksi meidän pojallemme sijoitus Rinnekotiin on ihan realistinen tulevaisuusskenaario, ja meiltä matka Rinnekotiin julkisilla tulee tuon muutoksen myötä edes jollain tasolla mahdolliseksi, puoli tuntia pois matka-ajasta.


Lakisto on jonkun ajattelutavan mukaan syrjässä ja se on yksi syy miksi sinne ei ajoittain kaikkiin vuoroihin saada työntekijöitä. Itse lähden näitä poikia hoitamaan kotoani esim iltavuoroon klo 13:15 ja olen vuoron alussa osastolla noin klo 14:00. Bussin 345 ajoaika Ruosilanpolun pysäkiltä Rinnekotiin on 30 minuuttia. Niin monta kertaa olen välin kulkenut että poikkeamat tästä ovat alle 1%. Rinnekotiin tulee Helsingin puolelta linjan varrelta työntekijöitä, joten heidän kaikkien työmatka tulee hankalammaksi, jos uudistus toteutetaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:47 ----------




> Karkea nyrkkisääntö on, että eri mieltä oleva lähettää palautetta, vastaa kyselyyn jne. noin kymmenen kertaa todennäköisemmin kuin samaa mieltä oleva. Eli jakamalla palaute kannattavaan ja vastustavaan ja sitten kertomalla kannattavan palautteen määrä kymmenellä, saa karkean arvion asiasta. Huomioon pitää tosin ottaa vielä ne mahdolliset kokonaan uudet käyttäjät, joita saattaa tulla.


Täyttäisiköhän yliopisto- ja tiedemaailmassa tieteellisen tutkimuksen kriteeterejä tuo tulkinta. Ruvetaan siis tulkitsemaan lausumattomia kommentteja. Kuvitellaan että suunnittelijoilla olisi tuo ajattelutapa asukasilloissa. Silloinhan tuo vuorovaikutus olisi pakkopullaa, joka pitää hoitaa ja sitten vaan hanketta eteenpäin.

Eräässä laajassa yhteistyökokonaisuudessa on 700 yksikköä, joista jokainen saa lähettää ylimpään päättävään elimeen yhden edustajan. Paikalle saapuu yleensä noin 150. Ikuinen oppositio, kun ei muuta keksi, tulkitsee sitten päätöksiä niin että enemmistö ei ole jotain mieltä kun 550 jää saapumatta.

Vaaleissakin esiintyy sama ilmiö, että joillain syvälliseen selittämiseen erikoistuneille on suuri halu tulkita äänestämättä jättäneiden kantaa. Mielenkiintoisia selityksiähän tästä saa kun Helsingissä kunnallisvaaleissa 60 % äänestää.

----------


## aki

> Linjastoluonnoksesta kuitenkin löytyy useita täysin perusteltavissa olevia ongelmia. Ensinnäkin liityntälinjasysteemiä perustellaan paremmilla vuoroväleillä, mutta vuorovälien parannus on kuitenkin hyvin mitätön. Itseasiassa, Juvankartanossa vuoroväli huonontuu melkeimpä huomattavasti (kun menetetään linjat 435 ja 437K)


Linjan 435 lakkauttamisella ei nyt taida hirveästi olla merkitystä Juvankartanossa vuorovälin kannalta koska se kulkee vain ruuhka-aikaan ja vielä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan. Linja 435 nyt siis korvautuu linjalla 437K ja Koskelon osuus hoituu linjalla 566. Suunnitelmassa on kyllä paljon epäkohtia kuten esimerkiksi Martinlaaksossa Kivimäen alue. Linja 421 lakkaa jonka jälkeen Kivimäen kautta ei kulje enää mikään bussi. On kai ajateltu että sieltä pystyy kyllä kävelemäänkin juna-asemalle. Sitten Rajatorpasta Nuijatieltä häviää linja 332 joten ainoa mahdollisuus päästä Vihdintien suuntaan on kävellä melkoinen matka Köysikujan pysäkille linjalle 300. Rajatorppalaiset eivät siis kauaa saa nauttia halvemman B-vyöhykkeen eduista jos sattuu käymään töissä muualla kuin kehäradan varrella.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Täyttäisiköhän yliopisto- ja tiedemaailmassa tieteellisen tutkimuksen kriteeterejä tuo tulkinta. Ruvetaan siis tulkitsemaan lausumattomia kommentteja. Kuvitellaan että suunnittelijoilla olisi tuo ajattelutapa asukasilloissa. Silloinhan tuo vuorovaikutus olisi pakkopullaa, joka pitää hoitaa ja sitten vaan hanketta eteenpäin.


Ei tämä tietenkään täytä. Kyseessä on karkea nyrkkisääntö. Ongelma on tosin siinä, että osallistumattomien mielipide on pakko tulkita jotenkin. Se on myös tulkinta, jos ajatellaan, että heillä ei ole mielipidettä tai että se jakaantuu samoin kuin mielipiteensä ilmaisseiden mielipiteet.

Vuorovaikutus tosiaan on joskus jonkinlaista näytelmää, mutta ei suinkaan aina. Suunnittelijoilla ei aina ole mahdollisuutta toimia niin kuin asukkaiden enemmistö haluaisi, kun budjetti on annettu samoin kuin yleiset suuntaviivat. Mutta siihen on kuitenkin aika pitkä matka, että asukkaiden näkemyksiä ei huomioida lainkaan. Vuorovaikutuksen avulla parhaimmillaan selviää, mitkä ovat ehdotettujen suunnitelmien kipupisteet täsmällisesti, ja usein on mahdollista korjata niistä osa ihan vain suunnitelmaa fiksaamalla. Ison suunnitelmaidean sisällä voi olla paljonkin liikkumavaraa. Sitä paitsi vuorovaikutus on kahdensuuntaista: myös suunnittelijat saavat tilaisuuden selittää, miksi he ovat suunnitelleet niin kuin ovat.

Jos vastustaa suunnitelmien perusajatusta kaikkinensa ja haluaa vaikka, että rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen käytettäisiin paljon enemmän, suunnittelijoita on turha kiusata. Silloin pitää päästä vaikuttamaan poliittiseen päätöksentekoon.

----------


## Salomaa

Edellinen puheenvuoro tuki nyt suunnittelijoita jossain määrin. Kun joku ei ilmaise mielipidettä, niin eihän se välttämätöntä ole lähteä sitä tulkitsemaan. Jatkotoimenpiteisiin kuitenkin mahdollisesti (toivottavasti) vaikuttavat ilmaissut mielipiteet.

Tässä Vihdintien uudelleenjärjestelyissä nyt koko perusajatus tuntuu hyvin merkilliseltä. Myöskin esitetyt väitteet että palvelutaso  paranee kun injat lyhennetään ja numeroidaan uudelleen. Ei ole esitetty perusteita tästä että toimenpiteellä saavutettaisiin jotain hyötyä, koska myös 300-linjaa pitää kiinnittää tietty automäärä. Tästä uudistuksen tarvitsemasta automäärästä ei kukaan täällä foorumilla suostu puhumaan mitään vaikka uudistuksen peruskysymys.

----------


## joboo

https://platform.remix.com/map/9ed8c...od=destination

Tuolta näkee monta autoa millonkin tarvii, esim 300 tarvii 17 autoa klo 6-8 välillä.

----------


## Akizz

> Linjan 435 lakkauttamisella ei nyt taida hirveästi olla merkitystä Juvankartanossa vuorovälin kannalta koska se kulkee vain ruuhka-aikaan ja vielä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan. Linja 435 nyt siis korvautuu linjalla 437K ja Koskelon osuus hoituu linjalla 566. Suunnitelmassa on kyllä paljon epäkohtia kuten esimerkiksi Martinlaaksossa Kivimäen alue. Linja 421 lakkaa jonka jälkeen Kivimäen kautta ei kulje enää mikään bussi. On kai ajateltu että sieltä pystyy kyllä kävelemäänkin juna-asemalle. Sitten Rajatorpasta Nuijatieltä häviää linja 332 joten ainoa mahdollisuus päästä Vihdintien suuntaan on kävellä melkoinen matka Köysikujan pysäkille linjalle 300. Rajatorppalaiset eivät siis kauaa saa nauttia halvemman B-vyöhykkeen eduista jos sattuu käymään töissä muualla kuin kehäradan varrella.


435 ja 437K ei enää kulje Juvankartanosta, ja kyllä, se heikentää jo vuoroväliä huomattavasti. Tietenkin on vaikea huomata epäkohtia niissä yhteyksissä, mitä ei itse käytä, mutta jos koko liityntälinjasysteemiä perustellaan tiheämmillä vuoroväleillä, se ei millään tavalla toteudu Juvankartanossa, vaan vuoroväli sekä palvelu päinvastoin huonontuu.

----------


## aki

> 435 ja 437K ei enää kulje Juvankartanosta, ja kyllä, se heikentää jo vuoroväliä huomattavasti. Tietenkin on vaikea huomata epäkohtia niissä yhteyksissä, mitä ei itse käytä, mutta jos koko liityntälinjasysteemiä perustellaan tiheämmillä vuoroväleillä, se ei millään tavalla toteudu Juvankartanossa, vaan vuoroväli sekä palvelu päinvastoin huonontuu.


Ruuhka-aikaan Niipperin, Juvankartanon ja Myyrmäen välillä tulee kulkemaan 436/437 busseja tasaisen 10 minuutin välein. Eiköhän tämä ole aivan riittävä vuoroväli rivitalovaltaisella alueella. Päivälläkin yhteinen vuoroväli näyttää olevan 15 minuuttia. Sen verran työni puolesta siellä Niipperin suunnassa liikun, että olen huomannut 436:n ajelevan päivällä hyvin tyhjänä. Ruuhka-aikaan varmasti kuormittuu hyvin työmatkalaisista mutta muuten on hiljaista.

----------


## Akizz

> Ruuhka-aikaan Niipperin, Juvankartanon ja Myyrmäen välillä tulee kulkemaan 436/437 busseja tasaisen 10 minuutin välein. Eiköhän tämä ole aivan riittävä vuoroväli rivitalovaltaisella alueella. Päivälläkin yhteinen vuoroväli näyttää olevan 15 minuuttia. Sen verran työni puolesta siellä Niipperin suunnassa liikun, että olen huomannut 436:n ajelevan päivällä hyvin tyhjänä. Ruuhka-aikaan varmasti kuormittuu hyvin työmatkalaisista mutta muuten on hiljaista.


Ruuhkassa 437K ei enää tule Juvankartanon ohi, kun korvaa 435 pohjois-suunnasta kulkien.. Raivostuttavintahan tässä on se, että elokuusta 2019 vuoroväli saadaan myös ruuhkan ulkopuolella niin hyväksi, ettei tässä suunnitelmassa se parane lainkaan tai mitättömän vähän. Vaikka koko liityntälinjasysteemiä perustellaan enimmäkseen nimenomaan nykyistä tiheämmillä vuoroväleillä; tämä lupaus ei päde Niipperin ja erityisesti Juvankartanon alueilla.

----------


## Salomaa

> https://platform.remix.com/map/9ed8c...od=destination
> 
> Tuolta näkee monta autoa millonkin tarvii, esim 300 tarvii 17 autoa klo 6-8 välillä.


Toisin sanoen kun katkaistut linjat lasketaan yhteen linjan 300 autotarpeen kanssa, niin linjastouudistus vaatii enemmän autoja kuin nykyjärjestelmä eikä siten ole halvempi vaan kalliimpi.

----------


## aki

> Toisin sanoen kun katkaistut linjat lasketaan yhteen linjan 300 autotarpeen kanssa, niin linjastouudistus vaatii enemmän autoja kuin nykyjärjestelmä eikä siten ole halvempi vaan kalliimpi.


Jos linja 300 korvaa lakkautettavat linjat 321(8 autoa), 322(8 autoa), 332(6 autoa) ja näiden yhteenlaskettu autotarve aamuruuhkassa on 22 autoa, niin ainakin minun laskupään mukaan tästä syntyy viiden auton säästö jos kerran 300:n autotarve ruuhkassa on 17 autoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos linja 300 korvaa lakkautettavat linjat 321(8 autoa), 322(8 autoa), 332(6 autoa) ja näiden yhteenlaskettu autotarve aamuruuhkassa on 22 autoa, niin ainakin minun laskupään mukaan tästä syntyy viiden auton säästö jos kerran 300:n autotarve ruuhkassa on 17 autoa.


Älkää sotkeko linjaa 321 tähän keskusteluun, koska se ei ole lakkautettavien joukossa. Tai jos se lähtee, on saatava tilalle joku toinen joka kulkee Järvenperään-Vanhakartanoon Turuntietä pitkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

> Älkää sotkeko linjaa 321 tähän keskusteluun, koska se ei ole lakkautettavien joukossa. Tai jos se lähtee, on saatava tilalle joku toinen joka kulkee Järvenperään-Vanhakartanoon Turuntietä pitkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Linja 321 on lakkautettavien listalla, ja sitä ei olla korvaamassa millään muulla linjalla, siinä, missä muitakaan suoria menetettäviä linjoja..

----------


## Makke93

> Älkää sotkeko linjaa 321 tähän keskusteluun, koska se ei ole lakkautettavien joukossa. Tai jos se lähtee, on saatava tilalle joku toinen joka kulkee Järvenperään-Vanhakartanoon Turuntietä pitkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Paitsi että se on lakkautettavat linjat -listassa heti ensimmäisenä.




> Jos linja 300 korvaa lakkautettavat linjat 321(8 autoa), 322(8 autoa), 332(6 autoa) ja näiden yhteenlaskettu autotarve aamuruuhkassa on 22 autoa, niin ainakin minun laskupään mukaan tästä syntyy viiden auton säästö jos kerran 300:n autotarve ruuhkassa on 17 autoa.


300 korvaa lisäksi 345:sta eli 4 vielä tuon 22 auton lisäksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paitsi että se on lakkautettavat linjat -listassa heti ensimmäisenä.


Kylläpä on kiertoa! Aluksi luvattiin että se 321 jätetään. Täytyy olla virhe! Järvenperästä ei pääse millään linjalla enää Vihdintien varrelle edes.  566 joka kulkee kehäkolmosen suuntaan ei korvaa, ja senkin vuoroväli on puoli tuntia. 

Mnua vainoaa suorastaan HSL:n bussilinjojen lakkautukset. Edellisessä paikassa otettiin 19 pois tosin  kerkesin muuttamaan ennenkuin toteutui. Sitten tullaan ottamaan 227 Espoon keskukseen pois, ja nyt ainoa suora linja Helsinkiin lähtisi!

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Kylläpä on kiertoa! Aluksi luvattiin että se 321 jätetään. Täytyy olla virhe! Järvenperästä ei pääse millään linjalla enää Vihdintien varrelle edes.  566 joka kulkee kehäkolmosen suuntaan ei korvaa, ja senkin vuoroväli on puoli tuntia. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Vanhakartano/Järvenperän yhteys Vihdintien varteen onnistuu suunnitelman mukaan tulevaisuudessa kahdella vaihdolla. 236/239+565+300. Nämä vaihdot nyt sentään onnistuvat samoilta pysäkeiltä mutta on selvää että matka-aika nykyisestä kasvaa kahden vaihdon myötä. Jos taas matka suuntautuu Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäelle tai Mannerheimintien varrelle, niin silloin matka onnistuu yhdellä vaihdolla 236/239+200(Turuntie)

----------


## Miska

> Vanhakartano/Järvenperän yhteys Vihdintien varteen onnistuu suunnitelman mukaan tulevaisuudessa kahdella vaihdolla. 236/239+565+300. Nämä vaihdot nyt sentään onnistuvat samoilta pysäkeiltä mutta on selvää että matka-aika nykyisestä kasvaa kahden vaihdon myötä. Jos taas matka suuntautuu Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäelle tai Mannerheimintien varrelle, niin silloin matka onnistuu yhdellä vaihdolla 236/239+200(Turuntie)


Ja Konalan työpaikka-alueelle pääsee Leppävaarasta 553:lla eli sinnekin pääsee Järvenperästä yhdellä vaihdolla.

----------


## 339-DF

Höseli taitaa tehdä linjastospagetista rakettispagettia. Espoon rahat ei enää riitä parempaan, kun metro syö kaiken.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vanhakartano/Järvenperän yhteys Vihdintien varteen onnistuu suunnitelman mukaan tulevaisuudessa kahdella vaihdolla. 236/239+565+300. Nämä vaihdot nyt sentään onnistuvat samoilta pysäkeiltä mutta on selvää että matka-aika nykyisestä kasvaa kahden vaihdon myötä. Jos taas matka suuntautuu Esimerkiksi Pitäjänmäelle tai Mannerheimintien varrelle, niin silloin matka onnistuu yhdellä vaihdolla 236/239+200(Turuntie)


Tuon tiedän mutta sekin reitti hitaampi, koska Turuntie ei vedä ruuhka-aikan varsinkin ja ennen kaikkea sapettaa ett suora yhteys Helsingin keskutaan katoaisi .
Erikoista että omalla autollakaan en ole päässyt Pitäjänmäelle kuin 5 minuuttia nopeammin kuin 321:lla. 

Jos näette vihaisen tyypin Myyrmäen asukastilaisuudessa huomenna niin se on minä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Itse pääsen osallistumaan Kalajärven tilaisuuteen. Onkohan siellä vielä enemmän vihaisia. Nyt aletaan päästä jyvälle tuosta mahdollisen uudistuksen tarvitsemasta kalustomäärästä. Tässä välissä onkin sitten hyvä ottaa keskusteluun mukaan tuo runkolinjan käsite. Oranssit tiheästi kulkevat autot, jotka eivät pysähdy joka pysäkillä, jotta matka-aikaan tulee sujuvuutta. Nykyiset runkolinjat kulkevat poikittain ja sieltä onkin löytynyt pysäkkejä, jotka runkolinja ohittaa. 

Mutta mites sitten Mannerheimintiellä ja Vihdintiellä ? Vihdintiellä harvennettiin pysäkkejä ja toisaalta Manskulla niitä ei nytkään ole liian tiheässä. Liikenne on kulkenut busseilla sujuvasti, koska useasti joka pysäkiltä ei kyytiin tulijoita. Mitkäs pysäkit sitten 300-linjalla eivät tule runkolinjapysäkeiksi ? Jos joku tietää oli kiva kuulla sekä toisaalta millä painotuksilla valinta tehdään.

----------


## aki

> Tässä välissä onkin sitten hyvä ottaa keskusteluun mukaan tuo runkolinjan käsite. Oranssit tiheästi kulkevat autot, jotka eivät pysähdy joka pysäkillä, jotta matka-aikaan tulee sujuvuutta. Nykyiset runkolinjat kulkevat poikittain ja sieltä onkin löytynyt pysäkkejä, jotka runkolinja ohittaa. 
> 
> Mutta mites sitten Mannerheimintiellä ja Vihdintiellä ? Vihdintiellä harvennettiin pysäkkejä ja toisaalta Manskulla niitä ei nytkään ole liian tiheässä. Liikenne on kulkenut busseilla sujuvasti, koska useasti joka pysäkiltä ei kyytiin tulijoita. Mitkäs pysäkit sitten 300-linjalla eivät tule runkolinjapysäkeiksi ? Jos joku tietää oli kiva kuulla sekä toisaalta millä painotuksilla valinta tehdään.


Kuten jo totesit niin Manskulla pysäkkiväli on jo muutenkin melko pitkä ja Vihdintien perusparannusten yhteydessä pysäkkivälejä pidennettiin Konalan kohdalla. Koivuvaarassa ja Pähkinärinteessä pysäkkejä ei myöskään pysty jättämään väliin joten oikeastaan ainoa paikka jossa pysäkkejä voisi ehkä karsia, olisi Variston Luhtitien ja Myyrmäen aseman välinen osuus. Noilla osuuksilla olisi useita liityntälinjoja jotka palvelisivat välipysäkkejä. Tosin 2-3 pysäkin ohittaminen ei varmaan vaikuttaisi matka-aikaan paljonkaan. Runkolinjaa nopeuttaisi pysäkkien karsintaa tehokkaammin jos Vihdintielle Rajatorpantien ja Malminkartanon väliselle osuudelle saataisiin joukkoliikennekaista. Nyt seutubussit jumittaa siellä samoilla kaistoilla muun liikenteen seassa.

----------


## Salomaa

töölön hallinkin kohdalta on vaihtoyhteys linjaan 502.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tässä on onneksi sellainen tilanne että uusi linjasto tulisi voimaan vasta 2022. Mutta eikö kannattaisi odottaa kunnes Raide-Jokeri on valmis, ja mahdolllisesti aloitettu Vihdintien "bulevardin" pikaraitioteineen rakentamisen? Tämä linjasto menisi joka tapauksessa uusiksi kun raitiotie on ulottunut Konalaan tai Rajatorppaan. Vai kauanko siihen menee ? 10 -20 vuotta?

Tässä nyt esitetyssä luonnoksessa linjat 565 ja 566 linjat voisivat vaihtaa keskenään reittiä Bembölen ja Auroran välillä niin etttä reittien peitto vähän paranisi ja Järvenperästä säilyisi yhteys Vihdintielle. Bussien yhteensä kulkema matka pitenisi pari km mutta tuskin vaikuttaisi tarvittaen bussien määrään?

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Nyt HSL:n blogin kommenttiosiossa ihmiset ovat havahtuneet myös linjan 321 lakkauttamiseen. Linjan lakkauttamista vastustavia viestejä on tullut todella paljon. Totuus on ettei linja 565 mitenkään korvaa 321:n loppureittiä Järvenperän-Vanhakartanon alueella. Kaksi vaihtoa päästäkseen linjalle 300 on selkeästi monelle matkustajalle jo liikaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt HSL:n blogin kommenttiosiossa ihmiset ovat havahtuneet myös linjan 321 lakkauttamiseen. Linjan lakkauttamista vastustavia viestejä on tullut todella paljon. Totuus on ettei linja 565 mitenkään korvaa 321:n loppureittiä Järvenperän-Vanhakartanon alueella. Kaksi vaihtoa päästäkseen linjalle 300 on selkeästi monelle matkustajalle jo liikaa.


Näin on. Mä toin asian esiin eilen Myyrmäen asukastilaisuudessa. HSL:n suunnittelija tosin selitti että Turuntietä aloittava runkolinja 200 tulee olemaan nopeampi vaihtoehto. En oikein usko koska Turuntie on tukkoisempi kuin Rajatorpantien-Vihdintien reitti ja 200 tekee lisäksi ylimääräisen mutkan Karakallion kautta.

[EDIT:]
Lisälsi tilaisuudessa paljastui sellainen asia että uusi linjasto aloittaa aikaisintan syksyllä 2022 koska runkolinjan 300 toteutuminen on kokonaan kiinni siitä saako Vantaan kaupunki muuttaa asemakaavaa niin että Variston ja Louhelan välisen virkistysalueen läpi saadaan rakentaa Luhtitie -niminen katu jota pitkin linjan 300 ja eräiden syöttölinjojen bussit kulkisivat.

Lisäksi ihmettelen miksi Kivistöön jätetään suora linja Kelsingin keskustasta vaikka sinne pääsee junalla suorraan? Se on lisäksi pitkä linja ja nielee paljon busseja.

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> [EDIT:]
> Lisälsi tilaisuudessa paljastui sellainen asia että uusi linjasto aloittaa aikaisintan syksyllä 2022 koska runkolinjan 300 toteutuminen on kokonaan kiinni siitä saako Vantaan kaupunki muuttaa asemakaavaa niin että Variston ja Louhelan välisen virkistysalueen läpi saadaan rakentaa Luhtitie -niminen katu jota pitkin linjan 300 ja eräiden syöttölinjojen bussit kulkisivat.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tarkennuksena vielä että Luhtitie on jo olemassa ja nyt suunnitellaan Luhtitien jatketta joka siis kulkisi nykyisen kevyenliikenteenväylän läpi ja päättyisi Raappavuorentien ja Uomatien risteykseen. Siinä suunnitellun linjauksen varrella on mm. Palstaviljelmiä ja näitä ihmisiä ei varmaan kauheasti innosta ajatus tiheästi ohi ajavista busseista. Vastustusta suunnitelmalle on ollut myös Variston pientaloalueella jossa pelätään nykyisen rauhallisen Luhtitien muuttuvan Rajatorpantien kaltaiseksi vilkasliikenteiseksi pääväyläksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Näin on. Mä toin asian esiin eilen Myyrmäen asukastilaisuudessa. HSL:n suunnittelija tosin selitti että Turuntietä aloittava runkolinja 200 tulee olemaan nopeampi vaihtoehto. En oikein usko koska Turuntie on tukkoisempi kuin Rajatorpantien-Vihdintien reitti ja 200 tekee lisäksi ylimääräisen mutkan Karakallion kautta........


Näissä asukastilaisuuksissa on juuri tämä hauska puoli, että vaikka esittää mahdottoman yhtälön tai selvän suunnittelulvirhee, niin aina he koittavat pelastaa tilanteen sujuvilla selityksillä. Kaikki sähköbussikokeilulinjat lopetetaan ja "sähkönsyöttöasemat voi siirtää muualle" - ei siis mitään ongelmaa, montusta pois ja toiseen paikkaan . eihän siirrettäviä asemia ole kuin viisi. Rahaa löytyy.

----------


## JT

Vaikka linjan 300 ehdotettu ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli 7 minuuttia on tiheä, niin on se silti äärimmäisen huono vuoroväli liityntäliikennettä ajatellen. Se ei ainakaan tahdistu Louhelassa ja Myyrmäessä 10 minuutin välein kulkevien junien kanssa eikä Koivuvaarassa 10 minuutin välein kulkevan 565:n kanssa. Samoin Niipperin suunnasta tuleva 10 minuutin välein kulkeva linjapari 436/437 lienee hankala saada tahdistettua linjan 300 kanssa. 

10 minuutin vuoroväli 300:lle riittäisi aivan takuuvarmasti Pähkinärinteeseen ja Varistoon ja vapautuneilla resursseilla voisi tihentää linjaa 37 10 minuuttiin, jolloin 37 ja 300 voitaisiin tahdistaa 5 minuutin vuorovälille Malminkartanon risteyksestä keskustaan päin. Laskeskelin, että 300:n vuorovälin pudottaminen 7 minuutista 10 minuuttiin säästäisi jopa 5 bussia, joten mahdollisesti sillä voisi parantaa hiukan myös reuna-aluiden yhteyksiä.

----------


## Makke93

> 10 minuutin vuoroväli 300:lle riittäisi aivan takuuvarmasti Pähkinärinteeseen ja Varistoon ja vapautuneilla resursseilla voisi tihentää linjaa 37 10 minuuttiin, jolloin 37 ja 300 voitaisiin tahdistaa 5 minuutin vuorovälille Malminkartanon risteyksestä keskustaan päin. Laskeskelin, että 300:n vuorovälin pudottaminen 7 minuutista 10 minuuttiin säästäisi jopa 5 bussia, joten mahdollisesti sillä voisi parantaa hiukan myös reuna-aluiden yhteyksiä.


Edellisessä Vantaan linjastosuunnitelmassa 37 jatkuessa Myyrmäkeen sen vuoroväliä oli tarkoitus harventaa 20 minuuttiin ja perustaa Malminkartanoon asti kulkeva apulinja 37B samalla vuorovälillä jolloin yhteisen osuuden vuoroväli olisi 10min kuten nyt 39:llä. Riippuen siitä kuinka tuosta aikaisemmasta suunnitelmasta pidetään nyt kiinni, 37 on tulossa 10min vuoroväli joka tapauksessa. Muutenkin jos 300:lle on annettu 7min vuoroväli, se on merkki siitä että kapasiteetin tarve on Konalan risteyksen pohjoispuolella, muutenhan olisi halvempaa vain vahvistaa 37:ää. Nuo 5 autoa kannattaakin antaa jollekkin nykyiselle suoralle linjalle jottei sitä tarvitse katkaista liityntälinjaksi. Tällöin on 10min välein kulkeva 300 sekä 15-20min välein kulkeva seutulinja, kuten 400 ja 431 kanssa aijotaan tehdä. Esimerkiksi 345:n katkaisu tuntuu olevan kynnyskysymys monelle uudessa linjastossa, sen säilyttäminen suorana ja sitä kautta tahdistetun 300 tarjoaminen sekä riittävän kapasiteetin tarjoaminen Vihdintiellä hiljentäisi monta linjaston vastustajaa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Nyt HSL:n blogin kommenttiosiossa ihmiset ovat havahtuneet myös linjan 321 lakkauttamiseen. Linjan lakkauttamista vastustavia viestejä on tullut todella paljon. Totuus on ettei linja 565 mitenkään korvaa 321:n loppureittiä Järvenperän-Vanhakartanon alueella. Kaksi vaihtoa päästäkseen linjalle 300 on selkeästi monelle matkustajalle jo liikaa.


Kyllä 321 olisi syytä säilyttää jossain muodossa, mielellään Helsingin keskustaan saakka menevänä, ehkä noissa runkolinjasäädöissä mennään tuon osalta turhan pitkälle. Kyllä yksi linja myös Kalajärveltä keskustaan olisi hyvä säilyttää.

----------


## Salomaa

Torstainahan suunnittelijat ovat tavattavissa Kalajärvellä Ruskatalolla , Ruskaniitty 4 kello 18:00 - 19:30. Odotan tilaisuudessa sähköisyyttä jonkin verran linjan 345 käsittelyn yhteydessä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Nyt HSL:n blogin kommenttiosiossa ihmiset ovat havahtuneet myös linjan 321 lakkauttamiseen. Linjan lakkauttamista vastustavia viestejä on tullut todella paljon. Totuus on ettei linja 565 mitenkään korvaa 321:n loppureittiä Järvenperän-Vanhakartanon alueella. Kaksi vaihtoa päästäkseen linjalle 300 on selkeästi monelle matkustajalle jo liikaa.


Ei ideana olekaan vaihtaa linjalle 300 vaan linjoille 200 ja 502. 321 on hyvä lakkautus, kun juuri kenenkään matka ei hidastu, vain niiden jotka on menossa Vihdintielle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei ideana olekaan vaihtaa linjalle 300 vaan linjoille 200 ja 502. 321 on hyvä lakkautus, kun juuri kenenkään matka ei hidastu, vain niiden jotka on menossa Vihdintielle.


Heitäkö on siis vain vähän ?

----------


## Salomaa

Kalajärvellä asukasillassa tuli aika selväksi että 345:n  lyhentäminen ei perustu huolelliseen valmisteluun.  Ei suoria linjoja joka paikkaan tietenkään voida vetää, mutta ei ole järkeä siinä, että toimivia suoria linjoja ruvetaan pilkkomaan.

Kalajärven asukkaita oli paikalla noin 200, mutta kaikki halukkaat eivät saaneet suunvuoroa. Minun on vaikea ymmärtää miksi suunnittelijat lyövät kiveen tilaisuuden loppumisajan niin tarkasti. Tämä on nyt tullut ilmi jokaisessa neljässä linjastoja käsittelevässä tilaisuudessa.  Suunnittelijat jankuttamasta päästyään jankuttavat että tilaisuus päättyy 19:30.

Miksi ?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kalajärvellä asukasillassa tuli aika selväksi että 345:n  lyhentäminen ei perustu huolelliseen valmisteluun.  Ei suoria linjoja joka paikkaan tietenkään voida vetää, mutta ei ole järkeä siinä, että toimivia suoria linjoja ruvetaan pilkkomaan.
> 
> Kalajärven asukkaita oli paikalla noin 200, mutta kaikki halukkaat eivät saaneet suunvuoroa. Minun on vaikea ymmärtää miksi suunnittelijat lyövät kiveen tilaisuuden loppumisajan niin tarkasti. Tämä on nyt tullut ilmi jokaisessa neljässä linjastoja käsittelevässä tilaisuudessa.  Suunnittelijat jankuttamasta päästyään jankuttavat että tilaisuus päättyy 19:30.
> 
> Miksi ?


Koska suunnitelma on jo lyöty kiveen ja näitä iltoja järjestetään vaan että voidaan sanoa asukkaiden mielipiteen tulleen kuulluksi. En usko että höselillä on aikomustakaan pitää 345:ttä suorana linjana palautteesta huolimatta, puhumattakaan muista Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän linjoista.

----------


## Minä vain

> Heitäkö on siis vain vähän ?


Joo. Toki yhteyden pitää onnistua yhdellä vaihdolla, mutta sinne menijöitä ei ole niin paljoa että on pakko olla vaihdoton yhteys.

----------


## Salomaa

> Koska suunnitelma on jo lyöty kiveen ja näitä iltoja järjestetään vaan että voidaan sanoa asukkaiden mielipiteen tulleen kuulluksi. En usko että höselillä on aikomustakaan pitää 345:ttä suorana linjana palautteesta huolimatta, puhumattakaan muista Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän linjoista.


Suunnittelija esitti taas dian jossa oli 6 asiaa, joita matkustajat haluavat. Yksikään niistä ei ollut vaihdoton yhteys. Kalajärvellä se oli pääteema. Kysely oli huonosti laadittu, koska siinä tuota vaihtoehtoa ei ollut. Siksi suunnittelijan ei olisi pitänyt siihen vedota.

Mutta tästä pääteemasta johtuen suunnittelija tuli vastaan jonkin verran ja sanoi että palautteen jälkeen tarkistaminen on mahdollista. Eli ainakin lupasi tutkia 345:n säilyttämistä nykyisellään. Mutta toisaalta hän kertoi että 300- runkolinjasta aiotaan pitää kiinni. tämä herätti runsaasti lisäkysymyksiä vaihtopaikan ja Manskun nopeuden osalta. Vähän hänellä änkyttämiseksi meni. Sitten hän alkoi illan kuluessa kiusaantua "kun te vastustatte koko ajan". Kyllä tuossa tosiaan tuollainen runnomisen meininki on, mutta ei tuo 345 ja 321  muutokset ihan heittämällä läpi mene. Herää myös kysymys pitikö Höselin tuolloinen iso pala ottaa haukattavaksi - eikö vähemmin askelin olisi voitu edetä.

----------


## Minä vain

Paljon helpottaisi kyllä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua, jos linjan 10 päätepysäkiltä jatkettaisiin 700 metriä raitiotietä tulevalla Raide-Jokerille ja 10 jatkettaisiin Huopalahden asemalle. Hassua, ettei tuota ole ilmeisesti edes selvitetty, kun tuon jälkeenhän voisi yhtä hyvin vaikka lakkauttaa koko Vihdintien bussiliikenteen.

----------


## aki

> Paljon helpottaisi kyllä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua, jos linjan 10 päätepysäkiltä jatkettaisiin 700 metriä raitiotietä tulevalla Raide-Jokerille ja 10 jatkettaisiin Huopalahden asemalle. Hassua, ettei tuota ole ilmeisesti edes selvitetty, kun tuon jälkeenhän voisi yhtä hyvin vaikka lakkauttaa koko Vihdintien bussiliikenteen.


Miten ihmeessä linjan 10 jatkaminen Huopalahden asemalle tekisi tarpeettomaksi bussiliikenteen Vihdintiellä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suunnittelija esitti taas dian jossa oli 6 asiaa, joita matkustajat haluavat. Yksikään niistä ei ollut vaihdoton yhteys. Kalajärvellä se oli pääteema. Kysely oli huonosti laadittu, koska siinä tuota vaihtoehtoa ei ollut. Siksi suunnittelijan ei olisi pitänyt siihen vedota.
> 
> Mutta tästä pääteemasta johtuen suunnittelija tuli vastaan jonkin verran ja sanoi että palautteen jälkeen tarkistaminen on mahdollista. Eli ainakin lupasi tutkia 345:n säilyttämistä nykyisellään. Mutta toisaalta hän kertoi että 300- runkolinjasta aiotaan pitää kiinni. tämä herätti runsaasti lisäkysymyksiä vaihtopaikan ja Manskun nopeuden osalta. Vähän hänellä änkyttämiseksi meni. Sitten hän alkoi illan kuluessa kiusaantua "kun te vastustatte koko ajan". Kyllä tuossa tosiaan tuollainen runnomisen meininki on, mutta ei tuo 345 ja 321  muutokset ihan heittämällä läpi mene. Herää myös kysymys pitikö Höselin tuolloinen iso pala ottaa haukattavaksi - eikö vähemmin askelin olisi voitu edetä.


kompromissi: 
341 (Kivistö-Elielinaukio) muutetaan heilurilinjaksi Kivistö-Martinlaakso-Myyrmäen asema. Kivistö ei tarvitse omaa bussilinjaa Helsingin keskustaan kun sinne kulkee jo juna. 

345 Rinnekoti-Elielinaukio jatkaa nykyisellä tunnin vuorovälillä tai vaihtoehtoisesti HSL asettaa liikenteeseen pikkubussin jonne eisisijaisesti kelpuutetaan kyytiin Rinnekodin asukkaita eli selaisille joille terveydellisistä syistä eivät voi vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa.

321:n korvaajien osalta pitäisi 565 lMyyrmäki-Espoon keskus laittaa kulkemaan Järvenperän kautta Lippajärven länsipuolta ja päättäriksi Jorvi. 566 laitettaisiin kulkemaan Lippajärvven itäpuolta nykyisen 565:n reittiä.  227 jonka pääteasemaksi Turuntien linjamuutoksessa tulee Jorvi, muutetaan kulkemaan nykyiselle pääteasemalleen Espoon keskukseen. Nämä voitaisiin toteuttaa jo Turuntien linjauudistuksen yhteydessä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Minua ärsyttää se, että joukkoliikennesuunnittelija antaa väärää tietoa, niinkuin eilen Kalajärvellä sekä myös linjauudituksen informaatiossa. Olen vähintään 200 kertaa mennyt linjalla 345 Rinnekotiin klo 7, 12, 13,14 ja 21 alkaviin vuoroihin.* Yhden kerran*  linja oli 15 minuuttia myöhässä. Toisen kerran auto ohitti Ruosilanpolun pysäkin 13:15 kieppeillä, jolloin jäin pois kyydistä, mutta minäkin olisin voinut olla pysäkillä 13:10.

Ei saa yleisenä seikkana siten viljellä että pitkä linja jumiutuu. 51.n autoja ajaa peräkkäin silloin tällöin peräkkäin, mutta ei kovin usein. Kerran näin Pitäjänmäen pysäkillä 4 oranssia jokeria samaan aikaan. Hyvin tavallinen näky Pitäjänmäen pysäkillä on että kaksi jokeria tulee 5 minuutin sisällä mutta seuraava 10 minuutin päästä. Minua on kiinnostanut koko ajan miten tämä peräkkäinajo estetään raitiotiellä.

Linja 345 tekee reittinsä varrella 7-8 käännöstä laskutavasta riippuen. Yksityisautoilijat ovat alkaneet pysyä omilla kaistoillaan. Vihdintie on suora ja kehä IIIn jälkeen on parit valot. Tästä johtuen 345:n reitti on sujuva eikä häiriöaltis. Viimeksi jumitti kun Reijolankadun kiskotöitä tehtiin. Sen jälkeen ei ole jumittanut.

Asukasillassa t uo 321 puhutti lähes yhtä paljon kuin 345. Olen käyttänyt sitä niin vähän että omaa kokemustani siitä en pysty kertomaan.

Lisään tähän vielä aiemmien esittämäni vaihtoehtopohdinnan: hyvä suora linja kerran tunnissa tai vaihdollinen yhteys 20 minuutin välein. Nyt keskusteluissa ja kommenteissa on tullut kiistattoman selväksi että Espoossa on paljon alueita, jossa asukkaat valitsisivat mieluummin harvemmin kulkevan vaihdottoman suoran linjan.  Suunnittelijoilla on hinku jatkaa propagandaansa sujuvista vaihdoista ja vaihtopaikoista. Vaihtoihin liittyviä lukuisia ongelmia ei kaikkia ole vielä keritty edes täällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla käsitellä.

----------


## Melamies

> Minua ärsyttää se, että joukkoliikennesuunnittelija antaa väärää tietoa,


On aina hyvä muistaa, että virkamiehet ja poliitikot pääsääntöisesti valehtelevat niin että korvat heiluvat.

----------


## Salomaa

> On aina hyvä muistaa, että virkamiehet ja poliitikot pääsääntöisesti valehtelevat niin että korvat heiluvat.


Hyvä että narahtavat silloin tällöin niin joku tolkku ainakin siihen milloin tietoisesti annetaan väärää tietoa.

----------


## Jussi

> Sitten hän alkoi illan kuluessa kiusaantua "kun te vastustatte koko ajan".


Kun lukee esim. suunnitelman blogia, en yhtään ihmettele että suunnitelijoille tulee tuollainen tunne. 
Siellä on aika monta kommettia joiden sisältö on suunnilleen "Linja xxx pitää säilyttää ennallaan.", ilman sen kummempia perusteluita.
Toisaalta sen pitäisi olla HSL:n kannalta myös positiivinen asia: jos mitään ei saa muuttaa, nykytilanne on siis täydellinen...

----------


## Makke93

> kompromissi: 
> 341 (Kivistö-Elielinaukio) muutetaan heilurilinjaksi Kivistö-Martinlaakso-Myyrmäen asema. Kivistö ei tarvitse omaa bussilinjaa Helsingin keskustaan kun sinne kulkee jo juna. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kivistössä tulee olemaan niin paljon porukkaa 10 vuoden päästä että 20min välein kulkeva yhteys läntiseen kantakaupunkiin tuskin edes riittää. 431 muuttaminen liityntälinjaksi ei edes säästä liikennöintikuluja, kun pelkkä 10min välein kulkeva runkolinja ei riitä 3-tielle eli 400 vuoroväliä jouduttaisiin tihentämään vastaavasti. 

Jos suorat 345 ja 321 halutaan säilyttää nykyisellään tai jopa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, kannattaa vastaavasti pidentää 300 vuoroväliä liityntään paremmin soveltuvaan 10min ja ehkä pistää 345 tekemään Lammaslahdentie-Pähkinärinteentie-Rajatorpantie kierroksen. 




> Paljon helpottaisi kyllä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua, jos linjan 10 päätepysäkiltä jatkettaisiin 700 metriä raitiotietä tulevalla Raide-Jokerille ja 10 jatkettaisiin Huopalahden asemalle. Hassua, ettei tuota ole ilmeisesti edes selvitetty, kun tuon jälkeenhän voisi yhtä hyvin vaikka lakkauttaa koko Vihdintien bussiliikenteen.


On selvitetty monet kerrat. viimeksi se oli kapunkibulevardien pikaraitioteiden selvityksessä osana kantakaupungin raitioverkon laajennusvaihtoehtoja. https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf Ei tuo tosiaan korvaa Vihdintien seutulinjoja, matka pidentyisi valtavasti jos Vihditien varresta pitäisi ensin mennä liiityntälinjalla junalle ja sitten vaihtaa vielä Huopalahdessa ratikkaan joka nököttää kiemuraista Korppaanmäentietä Pikku-Huopalahden läpi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kun lukee esim. suunnitelman blogia, en yhtään ihmettele että suunnitelijoille tulee tuollainen tunne. 
> Siellä on aika monta kommettia joiden sisältö on suunnilleen "Linja xxx pitää säilyttää ennallaan.", ilman sen kummempia perusteluita.
> Toisaalta sen pitäisi olla HSL:n kannalta myös positiivinen asia: jos mitään ei saa muuttaa, nykytilanne on siis täydellinen...


Perustelujahan vaaditaan ensin siihen, miksi pitää muuttaa linjoja. Ja tässä kysymyksessä suunnittelijoiden perustelut tuntuivat heppoisilta esim tuolla Kalajärven tilaisuudessa. Tuo heppoisuus näkyi juuri pitkien linjojen katkaisu perusteissa sekä esim. Helsingin puolella 51:n lopettamisen perusteissa(mistä on oma viestiketju).
Tarkistin juuri, että Pitäjänmäellä on 25 000 työpaikkaa-vähän puhuttu asia vielä mutta tuli esille Kalajärven tilaisuudessa, moni nykyisistä 300- alkuisten linjojen käytäjistä käy siellä töissä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Lisään tähän vielä aiemmien esittämäni vaihtoehtopohdinnan: hyvä suora linja kerran tunnissa tai vaihdollinen yhteys 20 minuutin välein. Nyt keskusteluissa ja kommenteissa on tullut kiistattoman selväksi että Espoossa on paljon alueita, jossa asukkaat valitsisivat mieluummin harvemmin kulkevan vaihdottoman suoran linjan.


Koska en ole virkamies, voin sanoa suoraan että keskimääräinen ihminen on aivan kujalla sellaisista asioista kuin että mikä on matka-aika eri kulkuvälineillä, paljonko asukkaita ja työpaikkoja on eri alueilla, kuinka paljon erityyppisen joukkoliikenteen pyörittäminen syö resursseja, millaisia eri yhteysmahdollisuuksia on olemassa eri paikkojen välillä. Asukkaiden osallistaminen on sillä tavalla hyödyllistä, että he tunnistavat paikkoja joihin on tarvetta mennä ja pieniä yksityiskohtia suunnitelmissa, jotka ei toimi, kuten että Ruiskuja - alueen musiikkiluokat matka ei nyt toimi tässä suunnitelmassa, mutta suuret linjat on asiantuntijoiden pakko vetää. 

Esimerkiksi tuossa esimerkissä asukkaat hahmottaa vain että on ollut hyvin toimiva linja, jonka nyt joku inhottava virkamies vie pois, mutta noin niin kuin keskimäärin joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisääntyy jos vuoroväli pienenee vaihdottomuuden kustannuksella, koska keskimääräinen _nousuvastus_ on melko pieni eli pienikin matkan nopeutuminen tai vuorovälin paraneminen riittää kompensoimaan vaihdon. 

Sen lisäksi tuollainen keskimääräinen asukas ei hahmota muutenkaan liikenneverkon toimintaa sillä tavalla että millaisia yhteyksiä, joita nyt ei ole, muodostuu siirtymällä verkkomaisempaan joukkoliikenteeseen eristyneiden säteittäisten linjojen sijaan. Jos ihan oikeasti matkaa niille parille Vihdintien pysäkille 345-bussilla onhan se ärsyttävää, että nyt joutuu vaihtamaan. Mutta ei se tavallinen alueen asukas hahmota, että syntyy nyt yhden vaihdon nopea yhteys jokaiselle asemalle minne menee I- ja P-junat ja mihin kaikkialle ne menee, ja kuinka hankalaa junille on tällä hetkellä päästä.

Vihdintien bussien lakkauttaminen ja kierrättäminen Huopalahden aseman kautta läntiseen kantakaupunkiin olisi tosiaan hieman hitaampaa. Mutta tuo auttaisi luomaan verkostomaista rakennetta, jossa kukin linja kulkee tiheästi ja jossa on helppoa mennä moniin eri kohteisiin sen sijaan että saavutettavissa on vain keskusta ja paikat jotka on sattumalta linjan varressa keskustaan mentäessä. Hyvin laajalta alueelta pystyttäisiin tällöin ajamaan ihmisiä Kehäradan junille samalla vuorovälillä kuin Kehäradan junat kulkee, ja mm. keskustaan, eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin, Itä-Vantaalle menevät pääsisi menemään paremmin kuin nykyään.

----------


## Salomaa

Siellä tosiaan Kalajärvella heijastettiin dia, jossa on luotu verkostoihin perustuva suunnitelma. Helsingin suurin työpaikkakeskittymä on  kantakaupungissa ja toiseksi suurin Pitäjänmäki. Suunnittelijoiden tehtävä on suunnitella ja vetää suuria linjoja, mutta ei tämä sulje pois kuitenkaan mahdollisia suunnitteluvirheitä tai vääriä arvioita.

Joukkoliikenteessä on sellainen palvelu kuin joukkoliikennematka. Suunnittelijat ja matkustajat voivat olla yhtä mieltä siitä että se voi käsittää esim. laadukkaan vähäpäästöisen kaluston, ammattitaitoisen kuljettajan ja toimivat yhteydet.  Mutta kyllä laajassa joukkoliikennetuotteessa voi olla sellainen laadullinen arvostettava seikka kuten vaihdoton yhteys. Se nyt ei mene niin että se on helposti kompensoitavissa tiheällä vuorovälillä.

Alaovestani 50 metrin päästä kulkee linja 36 ja se on aina siinä 10 yli tasatunnin. Sama juttu Rinnekodintien pysäkeillä. Nousut johonkiin määrättyyn vuoroon eivät aina lisäänny sillä että tarjontaa lisätään. Hyvin monelle päinvastoin on selkeää käyttää kerran tunnissa kulkevaa linjaa. Näin esim. harvaan asutuilla reuna-alueilla. Todennäköisesti tyhjänä kulkisi 345:n busseja loppupäässä, jolloin hetken perästä todetaan että "ei riittävästi matkustajia" ja taas rukataan.

Oma lukunsa sitten muodostaa tuleva "Luhtitien vaihtopysäkki" siihen tulee kaksi aamruuhkassa kaksi täynnä olevaa syöttöbussia ja toisella puolella odottaa yksi oranssi 300 Scala runkobussi.  Miten hoituu jatko ? Meillä on kyllä kokemusta että syötetään metroon ja junaan mutta syöttöliikenne toiseen bussiin on uutta. 

Sitten puhuttiin runkolinjasta 300, josta kuulemma "halutaan pitää kiinni". Suunnittelija puhui että siihen liittyvät monet asiat ovat auki. Mm. nopeus , pysäkit ja ongelmat Pähkinärinteen kierrossa sekä vaihtopysäkin rakenne ja oikeus yleensä rakentaa Luhtitien jatke ja voittaa asukkaiden vastustus.

Ei matkustajilta tulevaa palautetta saa asettaa lähtökohtaisesti aliarvostettavaan asemaan.

Virtaa vettä Vantaanjoessa ennenkuin runkobussista vaihdetaan 345:een.

----------


## Miska

> Siellä tosiaan Kalajärvella heijastettiin dia, jossa on luotu verkostoihin perustuva suunnitelma. Helsingin suurin työpaikkakeskittymä on  kantakaupungissa ja toiseksi suurin Pitäjänmäki.


Eikös tuossa suunnitelmaluonnoksessa nimenomaan tarjota esimerkiksi Kalajärveltä ja Niipperistä nykyistä tiheämmät yhteydet sekä Helsingin kantakaupunkiin että Pitäjänmäelle?




> Oma lukunsa sitten muodostaa tuleva "Luhtitien vaihtopysäkki" siihen tulee kaksi aamruuhkassa kaksi täynnä olevaa syöttöbussia ja toisella puolella odottaa yksi oranssi 300 Scala runkobussi.  Miten hoituu jatko ? Meillä on kyllä kokemusta että syötetään metroon ja junaan mutta syöttöliikenne toiseen bussiin on uutta.


Minä taas uskaltaisin veikata, että ne Pohjois-Espoosta tulevat liityntäbussit eivät ole täysiä ja toisaalta matkustajat jakautuvat runkolinjalle 300 (Vihdintien varteen menijät), junaan (lentoaseman ja Tikkurilan suuntaan sekä Pasilan ja Helsingin keskustan suuntaan menijät) ja runkolinjalle 400 (Mannerheimintien varteen menijät). Lisäksi osa matkustajista jää Myyrmäkeen (esimerkiksi opiskelijoita ja työmatkalaisia) ja osa jatkaa matkaansa muilla linjoilla esimerkiksi Kehä III:n varren työpaikka-alueille tai vaikkapa runkolinjalla 560 Malmin suuntaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustajat puhuivat Kalajärvellä nimenomaan suorista yhteyksistä Pitäjänmäelle sekä keskustaan. Onhan heidän kritiikkinsä täysin oikeutettua, koska kalajärveltä vietäisiin nyt viimeinen suora linja.

Tuohon vaihtoon ja vaihtopysäkkiin esitettiin paljon kritiikkiä, mutta on tosiaan mahdollista että vajaista busseista tuleva tasainen jakautuminen ei aiheuttaisi tuulilasikuormaa runkolinjaan.

Vielä täytyy korostaa että voimakkaan kritiikin johdosta nyt esillä olevaan luonnokseen voidaan tehdä muutoksia. Tämän toi esittelijä esille. Jos tulee, niin silloin voidaan todeta että myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien näkemyksillä on merkitys.

Joissakin puheenvuoroissa tuotiin esille, että Luhtitien jatketta on esitetty "vuosikausia". Vaan on aina tyrmätty.

----------


## Akizz

Tuntuu, että vain Vihdintien linjoita puhutaan ja oletetaan että kaikki kulkee Vihdintielle ja Vihdintietä. Jos tämä luonnos toteutuu, en aio mennä runkolinjalla 300 vaan ehdottomasti runkolinjalla 400 välttääkseen liikennevalot ja ruuhkat. Miksi vain 345 puolustetaan ja pidetään käytetympänä? Kyllä 436 on matkutajamääriltään suositumpi. Toisekseen Kalajärvellä vuoroväli parantuisi suunnitelman mukaan, mutta Niipperissä ja erityisesti Juvankartanossa ei oikeastaan vuoroväli parane lainkaan, ja Juvankartanossa ruuhka-aikaan jopa hieman huonontuu. Niipperin lähialueet häviävät tässä eniten, ja siksi 436 lakkautukselle ei ole tarpeeksi painavia syitä. 

Tavallaan mielestäni suunnitelma antaa valinnanvaraa, kun voi valita runkolinjan 300 tai 400. Voi myös kulkea junalla. Mielestäni olisi kuitenkin aika optimaalinen ratkaisu säilyttää edes ruuhka-aikaan suorat linjat, esim. 321A, 345A ja 436A. 

Asukkaat myös toivovat linjojen kulkemista Vantaankosken juna-asemalle. Mielestäni liityntäbussit pitäisi ajaa suorinta reittiä Vantaankosken juna-asemalle ja siitä vasta Myyrmäkeen. 

Tämä suunnitelma antaa toki mahdollisuuksia ja eri vaihtoehtoja matkustukseen, muttei ole täysin viimeistelty, eikä myöskään ole kuunneltu tarpeeksi asukkaita. Vuorovälit erityisesti Juvankartanossa ja Niipperissä eivät parane tarpeeksi jos ajatellaan, että menetetään suorat linjat. Koska suorat linjat niin kovasti halutaan säilyttää, olisi hyvä säilyttää siis suorat linjat Helsinkiin ruuhkassa esim. A-variantilla tahdistettuna liityntälinjojen kanssa.

----------


## Salomaa

Linjan 345 päässä on Rinnekoti, jossa on kehitysvammaisia asukkaita. Heille suora yhteys linjan varrella oleviin hoitoyksiköihin on helpompi ja turvallisempi käyttää. Linja vie myös Töölössä, Haagassa ja Pitäjänmäella asuvat hoitajat suoraan vuoron alkuun. Kesällä erityisesti ulkomaalaisetkin retkeilijät pääsevät kätevästi Luukin ulkoilualueelle. Linja on myös nyt Kalajärven asukkaille ainoa suora yhteys kaupunkiin. 

Lukuisat kannanotot eri tavoilla kertovat että linjalla on paljon käyttäjiä ja toisaalta tihentyvä vuoroväli ei kompensoi suoran yhteyden poistamista, vaikka suunittelijat toisin väittävät.

Linja on myös tasaisesti kuormitettu koko matkan ajan ja hyvin useasti yli puolillaan ja ruúhka-aikaan täysi.
Sekään ei linjan 345 osalta pidä paikkaansa, että pitkä linja viivästyy ja ettei pysyisi aikataulussa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Eikös tuossa suunnitelmaluonnoksessa nimenomaan tarjota esimerkiksi Kalajärveltä ja Niipperistä nykyistä tiheämmät yhteydet sekä Helsingin kantakaupunkiin että Pitäjänmäelle?


Pitäjänmäen tapaus taitaa olla vähän ongelmallinen. Voisiko sellainen olla hyvä, että jokin bussi ajaisi Huopalahden asemalle, jolloin se menisi alueen itäreunaa pitkin, tai olisi bussilinja Myyrmäen asemalta Pitäjänmäkeen?

----------


## Jussi

> bussilinja Myyrmäen asemalta Pitäjänmäkeen?


39:hän kattaa tuon välin, vaikkei ihan suorinta reittiä.

----------


## sane

Eikö näistä runkolinjoista toista voisi kannattaa ajaa Elielinaukion sijaan Meilahti-Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari reittiä? Plussana suorat yhteydet Lauttasaaresta ja Ruoholahdesta Meilahteen ja toisaalta pohjoisen suunnasta Ruoholahden varsin suureen työpaikkakeskittymään. Lisäksi Mannerheimintien bussikuormitus kevenisi hiukan. Elielinaukio lienee kuitenkin määränpäänä sellainen, että aikalailla kaikkialta reittien varrelta kannattaa vaihtaa junaan, jos sinne on menossa.

----------


## aki

> Eikö näistä runkolinjoista toista voisi kannattaa ajaa Elielinaukion sijaan Meilahti-Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari reittiä? Plussana suorat yhteydet Lauttasaaresta ja Ruoholahdesta Meilahteen ja toisaalta pohjoisen suunnasta Ruoholahden varsin suureen työpaikkakeskittymään. Lisäksi Mannerheimintien bussikuormitus kevenisi hiukan. Elielinaukio lienee kuitenkin määränpäänä sellainen, että aikalailla kaikkialta reittien varrelta kannattaa vaihtaa junaan, jos sinne on menossa.


Koska vaihdolliset matkat on nykyään se teema minkä perusteella linjastoa tunnutaan suunniteltavan, niin eihän suora yhteys Lauttasaaresta Meilahden suuntaan sovi mitenkään tähän kuvioon.

----------


## Salomaa

Ajoinpahan taas eilen linjalla 345. Yli puolillaan oleva bussi molempiin suuntiin ja auto pysyi aikataulussaan. 21 jälkeinen lähtö Rinnekodista poimi kyytiin myös näppärästi Pähkinärinteen alueelta kaupunkiin päin menijät.

----------


## Makke93

> Eikö näistä runkolinjoista toista voisi kannattaa ajaa Elielinaukion sijaan Meilahti-Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari reittiä? Plussana suorat yhteydet Lauttasaaresta ja Ruoholahdesta Meilahteen ja toisaalta pohjoisen suunnasta Ruoholahden varsin suureen työpaikkakeskittymään. Lisäksi Mannerheimintien bussikuormitus kevenisi hiukan. Elielinaukio lienee kuitenkin määränpäänä sellainen, että aikalailla kaikkialta reittien varrelta kannattaa vaihtaa junaan, jos sinne on menossa.


300:n omasta palvelualueesta suurin osa on sellaista josta on nopeampaa mennä Elienaukiolle juuri sillä kuin junalla tai juna-liitynnällä, mutta 400:lla tällaisia on vain Vaskivuoren, Kappatien ja Kalannintien pysäkit, joita tulee palvelemaan myös 431. 431 palvelee muutenkin alueita, joilta ei ole nopeampaa junalla tai junaliitynnällä Elielinaukiolle, eli 400 Päätepysäkki kannattaisi sirtää muualle. Itse räksytin 400 siirtämisestä Kamppiin linjastosuunnitelman palautteessa edellämainituista syistä ja taisin tällekkin foorumille ensimmäisessä viestissä argumentoida 411 ja 421 päätepysäkin siirtämisestä sinne. 

Jos Valimon liityntäterminaalija ja Vihdintien Ratikka toteutuvat samoihin aikoihin kuin Espoon Kaupunkirata niin nopein reitti myös 300 varrelta Elielinaukiolle tulee olemaan vaihto Valimossa, Tällöin se kannattaa tosiaan kääntää jonnekkin muualle. Vihdintien ratikka tulee tarjoamaan yhteyden Meilahteen, mutta Vailmo-Ruskeasuo-Kuusitie välille menijöitä se ei palvele. 300 Kannattaisi silloin kääntää vasta Meilahdesta esim juuri tuonne Lauttasaareen. Runkolinjan vieminen Ruoholahden aseman ohi Lauttasaareen korvaisi todennäköisesti 20:n. Senhän piti kulkea Länsiterminaaliin ennen lopullisten ratikkayhteyksien valmistumista, mutta sitä ei ole mainittu edes TTS2019-2021:ssä vaikka 8;n ja 9:n jatkaminen on, eli tuskin on tulossa.

----------


## aki

HSL on saanut niin runsaasti palautetta linjastosuunnitelmasta, että se ottaa nyt aikalisän ja käy palautteet huolella läpi. Tavoitteena on saada uudet suunnitelmat HSL:n hallituksen iltakouluun kevään aikana. Alun perin tavoitteena oli käydä suunnitelmia läpi jo Tammikuussa https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...sille-aikalisa

----------


## Salomaa

Länsiväylä: 
_ Kyllä nämä asiat on yhdessä linjattu ja päätetty. Yhteinen tavoite koko seudulla on rakentaa joukkoliikennettä runkolinjojen ja liityntäliikenteen varaan, Rihtniemi perustelee._

Missäköhän tuo yhteinen tavoite on sovittu ?
Kyllä runkolinjat palvelevat hyvin 30-vuotiaita ja muita jotka jaksavat kävellä pidemmän matkan pysäkille. Ja tekevät helposti vaihdon.

Jos tuo nykyinen tavoite vedettäisiin uusiksi ja todettaisiin että joukkoliikenteen tulee palvella myös vanhuksia, vammaisia ja lapsia.

Käytännössä tämä merkitsisi sitä että esim. 345 jatkaa nykyisen mallisena, koska toimii erittäin hyvin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Missäköhän tuo yhteinen tavoite on sovittu?


Höselillä on tapana luoda sellaisia, olisiko nyt strategian nimellä kulkevia, valtavia A4-nippuja. Sinne sitten ujutetaan sitä sun tätä kivaa ja luotetaan siihen, että kun nämä monisatasivuiset läpyskät kierrätetään siellä kumileimasinhallituksessa, niin ne menevät siellä ihan huomaamatta läpi. Eihän sellaista kukaan jaksa oikeasti lukea ja jos jaksaa, niin tuskin ymmärtää, mitä lukemansa käytännössä tarkoittaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eihän sellaista kukaan jaksa oikeasti lukea ja jos jaksaa, niin tuskin ymmärtää, mitä lukemansa käytännössä tarkoittaa.


Ja jos ymmärtää, ei välitä, koska itse kuitenkin kulkee autolla.

----------


## ipeniemela

Tapahtuipa sillä tavalla, että viime viikon torstaina toinen perheemme autoista myytiin, koska sen korjauskustannuksiin olisi uponnut enemmän rahaa kuin auton todellinen arvo tällä hetkellä on. Näin allekirjoittanut palasi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi kahden ja puolen vuoden tauon jälkeen. Työmatkani kulkee Kalajärveltä Otaniemeen ja tällä hetkellä odotan vyöhykeuudistusta kuin kuuta nousevaa, koska se leikkaa työmatka-ajastani ainakin vartin mahdollistaessaan 345-550 yhdistelmän käytön lähes nykyisen Espoon sisäisen kauden hinnalla, Haagan liikenneympyrän toimiessa vaihtokohtana. Kuitenkin jos 345 pätkitään ja muutetaan vaihdolliseksi, olisi ihan sama jatkaa nykyisellä 236 Leppävaaraan ja sieltä 550 Otaniemeen tyylillä, jolloin yhdensuuntainen matka kestää tunnin ja vartin. Itseltäni siis jyrkkä EI 345 pätkimiselle ja vaihdolliseksi muuttamiselle.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Länsiväylä: 
> _ Kyllä nämä asiat on yhdessä linjattu ja päätetty. Yhteinen tavoite koko seudulla on rakentaa joukkoliikennettä runkolinjojen ja liityntäliikenteen varaan, Rihtniemi perustelee._
> 
> Missäköhän tuo yhteinen tavoite on sovittu ?
> Kyllä runkolinjat palvelevat hyvin 30-vuotiaita ja muita jotka jaksavat kävellä pidemmän matkan pysäkille. Ja tekevät helposti vaihdon.
> 
> Jos tuo nykyinen tavoite vedettäisiin uusiksi ja todettaisiin että joukkoliikenteen tulee palvella myös vanhuksia, vammaisia ja lapsia.
> 
> Käytännössä tämä merkitsisi sitä että esim. 345 jatkaa nykyisen mallisena, koska toimii erittäin hyvin.


Tuossa on vaan se ongelma, että jos tämän seudun joukkoliikennettä kehitetään "joukkorollaattorin" suuntaan, niin työikäiset käyttävät sitä entistä vähemmän ja kulkevat autolla. Ja tällä on sitten taas kaikenlaisia seurannaisvaikutuksia, jotka myös heikentävät noiden mainitsemiesi väestöryhmien asemaa liikenteessä ja kaupunkiympäristössä. Samoin nykyisenkaltainen bussiralli Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on sekä taloudellisesti että liikenneolosuhteiden ja kaupunkiympäristön kannalta älytöntä.

Vaihtamisen tekeminen kaikinpuolin mahdollisimman helpoksi ja mukavaksi palvelisi kaikkia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäryhmiä.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun tämänkin ketjun kaikkia viestejä lukee, niin pikkuhiljaa alkaa havaita että tässä Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelmassa on menty matemaattisten mallien innostamana ja sitten lähdetty viemään hanketta läpi. Ei joku yksi mantra voi olla keskeisenä periaatteena joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa.

Kun linjan varressa on paljon korkeakouluja ja työpaikkoja, niin pysäkit voi olla harvemmassa ja siten saadaan nopeutta ja tehokkuutta lisää. Kun linjan varressa on paljon palvelutaloja ja vanhemman väen asuinalueita, niin ei sinne kannata ensimmäisenä runkolinjaa tunkea.

Näin päästään siihen, että esim. linjoja 550, 51 ja 345 on kehitettävä eri periaatteiden mukaan ja niiden olemassaoloa yleensä tulee tarkastella eri lähtökohdista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Koko Vihdintien muutosrumba pitäis jäähdyttää ainakin siihen asti että on rakennettu Raide-Jokeri sekä raitiotie joka yhdistää keskustan raitiotieverkon Jokeriin Haagassa. Siinäkin tapauksessa useimmilla 300-sarjan busseilla pitäisi päästä ainakin Haagaan. Kaikki nyt esitetyt ehdotukset vaihtoineen milloin runkolinjaan Rajatorpassa tai junaan Myyrmäessä ovat kiusantekoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

Kovin on Höselillä ollut hiljaista Tammikuun "aikalisän" jälkeen. Jos tarkoitus oli esitellä uutta suunnitelmaluonnosta tämän kevään aikana, niin kohta ollaan jo kesän puolella. Saa nähdä jätetäänkö uuden linjastoluonnoksen esittely suosiolla vasta ensi syksyyn.

----------


## Akizz

> Kovin on Höselillä ollut hiljaista Tammikuun "aikalisän" jälkeen. Jos tarkoitus oli esitellä uutta suunnitelmaluonnosta tämän kevään aikana, niin kohta ollaan jo kesän puolella. Saa nähdä jätetäänkö uuden linjastoluonnoksen esittely suosiolla vasta ensi syksyyn.


En ihmettele. Kyllä oli sellainen shokki monelle tuo luonnos, että ihan hyvä miettiä uudelleen. Tuntuu kuitenkin turhalta suunnitella ja suunnitella, kuitenkin suorien linjojen lakkautus on jo päätetty, ja jos/kun se tapahtuu  ei asukkaita tyytyväisiksi saada pienillä muokkauksilla...

----------


## Makke93

On tullut tota vanhaa luonnosta katseltua useaan otteeseen jälkeenpäin uutta odotellessa. Siitä on tullut huomattua joitakin outouksia, mutten ole viitsinyt tänne kirjoitella kun olen odottanut että uusi tulee minä hetkenä hyvänsä. uusi luonnos tuskin tulee ennen syksyä, jos on tullakseen niin luettelen mieleen juolahtaneita asioita tähän.

Ihan runko ja liityntälinjaistamisiakin lukuunottamatta outouksia on monia. Ensimmäisenä nuo Kivimäen ja Vantaanlaakson katvealueet jotka olen kertaalleen maininnut. Mutta outoa on nimenomaan se että se olisi helposti ratkaistavissa ajamalla esim 566 tai jokin Vantaankosken asemalle päättyvä liityntälinja Kivimäentien ja Kukintien kautta Martinlaakson asemalle.

Toisena on sitten täysin väitettyjä suunnitteluperiaatteita vastaan tehty linjojen 311 ja 331 reitti Vapaalan läpi. Kummallakin on harva 30min vuoroväli ja ne on silti pistetty kulkemaan kahta eri reittiä Vapaalantietä ja Nuijatietä. Jälkimmäinen näistä teistä on aivan Rajatorpantien kupeessa, jota pitkin kulkee kaksi linjaa yhteensä 5 min vuorovälillä. Nuijatietä lähempänä olevien matkustajien kannattaa siis noin 25 lähtöminuuttina 30 min vuorovälistä kulkea Rajatorpantien luokse kuin odottaa 311:stä. 331 reitti puolestaan on paljon kauempana Luhtitiestä, jossa on myöskin tiheä julkinen liikenne. Jos kummatkin linjat kulkisivat 331:n reittiä 15min yhteisellä vuorovälillä parantaisi se huomattavasti Vapaalantien varren palvelutasoa ilman että Nuijatien varsi kärsisi ollenkaan. 331 tuntuu muutenkin vähän huonolta yhteydeltä Linnaisiin. Nyt kun kuntarajat eivät enää vaikuta lipun hintaan, niin 548:n voisi jatkaa parisaataa metriä Vantaan puolelle täydentämään tarjontaa.

Kolmantena on poikittaislinjan tai yhteyden Martinlaaksoon puuttuminen Luhtitien varresta. Esimerkiksi 573 voisi jatkaa edes pähkinärinteeseen asti ja sillä saisi helposti suoran yhteyden pitemmälle.

----------


## Jussi

> 31 tuntuu muutenkin vähän huonolta yhteydeltä Linnaisiin. Nyt kun kuntarajat eivät enää vaikuta lipun hintaan, niin 548:n voisi jatkaa parisaataa metriä Vantaan puolelle täydentämään tarjontaa.


Kuntarajat ovat kuitenkin tehokas rajoite monessa muussa asiassa. Esim. koulut ja terveyspalvelut ovat pääosin sidoksissa kotikuntaan, ja siten Linnaisten koulaisia ei paljon auta bussiyhteys Viherlaaksoon, jos koulu on Myyrmäessä. Veikkaisin että Linnaisten tapauksessa iso osa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä on juuri kouluikäisiä.

----------


## Salomaa

Minäkin uutta tietoa odotellessa matkustan 345:llä, joka hyvin kuormitettuna kulkee hyvin aikataulussaan. Palvelee mm kehitysvammaisia ja niiden hoitajia, Luukin ulkoilualueen käyttäjiä sekä suorana yhteytenä Kalajärven asukkaita sekä monia muita.

----------


## aki

Uusi linjastosuunnitelmaluonnos on nyt julkaistu https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.blogspot.com/ Aika lailla uusiksi on koko suunnitelma muokattu. Mm. Linja 345 säilyisi entisellään Elielin ja Rinnekodin välillä. Uusi runkolinja 520 perustettaisiin Martinlaakson ja Matinkylän välille. Tämä korvaisi linjan 560 jatkon Myyrmäestä Matinkylään. Linja 555 menisi uudelle reitille Martinlaaksosta Petikon, Hämeenkylän ja Pähkinärinteen kautta Leppävaaraan. Ruuhkalinja 555B ajaisi Leppävaaran ja Hämevaaran väliä. Linjasta 331 Myyrmäki - Vapaala - Pähkinärinne - Hämeenkylä - Linnainen on luovuttu ja Linnaisten liikenne hoituisi jatkossakin linjalla 335 jonka reitti suoristuisi kulkemaan Suoraan Rajatorpantietä Myyrmäkeen ja edelleen Martinlaakson kautta Askistoon. Rajatorpassa linja koukkaisi Nuijatien kautta. Linjan 311 reittiä on jatkettu Myyrmäen asemalta Kaivokselaan jolloin se korvaa tynkälinjan 412. Myyrmäestä linjan reitti kulkisi edellisen suunnitelman mukaisesti Vapaalan ja Pähkinärinteen kautta Hämeenkylään. Runkolinjojen 300 ja 400 reitit näyttäisivät pysyvän suunnitelmassa ennallaan. Nykyinen 565 saisi takaisin vanhan numeronsa 530 ja reitti jatkuisi Espoon keskuksesta Matinkylään. Martinlaaksossa Kivimäen asukkaat saisivat aluetta kiertävän lyhyen liityntälinjan 422. Tuo olisi vastaava kuin Myyrmäen ja Kaivokselan väliä kulkeva 412. Kalajärven nykyinen seutulinja 436 ei edelleenkään säilyisi vaan se korvattaisiin linjalla 584 Kalajärvi - Louhela - Aviapolis. Linja 437(K) korvattaisiin linjalla 583(K) Perusmäki - (Juvanmalmi) - Louhela - Aviapolis. Lisäksi paljon muita pienempiä muutoksia on suunnitelmaan tehty. 

Mielestäni tämä suunnitelma tarjoaa ainakin entistä laajemmin yhteyksiä moneen suuntaan.

----------


## Makke93

Satuin eilen vilkaisemaan blogia ennen sen julkaisua ja sinne oli maanantaina tullut kijoitus jossa sanottiin uuden luonnoksen julkaistavan lähipäivina ja selitettiin että luonnoksessa on käytetty Telia Crowd Insights -aineistoa sen tekoon. Kyynisesti ajattelin, että se tulee olemaan vain jotankin johon vedota, kun survotaan läpi epäsuosittu linjastoluonnos. Saa nähdä miten käy, mutta tässä vaiheessa kyynisiä ennakkoluulojani on jo ruokkinut erillisen vastauslomakkeen puuttuminen ja sen korvaaminen pelkällä Kyllä-Ei-EOS vastauksella.

Itse luonnoksesta ei ole Myyrmäkeläisenä hirveästi valittamista. Itse käyttämäni yhteydet pysyvät lähes samanlaisina tai paranevat, lukuun ottamatta suoraa yhteyttä Otaniemeen, joka tosin oli menossa 560 jatkeen ja Raidejokerin myötä kuitenkin. Itse asiassa tuosta Runkolinjasta 520 vaihto bussijokeriin toimii paljon paremmin kuin Leppävaaran terminaaliin päättyvstä pätkä-555:sta, ja reittikin on suorempi. Raidejokerin alettua vaihto hankaloituu, mutta veikkaisin että vaihto Turunväylän kohdalta raidejokeriin on aika sama kuin Leppävaaran terminaalissa.

Varsinaisia linjaston ongelmista olen jo kirjoittanut blogin kommentteihin. Suoria yhteyksiä poistuu vaikka joidenkin haarojen vuorovälit ei tihene. Ja sitten 520 voisi kulkea Uomatien ja Raappavuorentien kautta Martinlaaksoon jotta se kattaisi paremmin alueita, eikä se hidasta juuri kenenkään matkaa, kun linjan pohjoispää mukailee junarataa. Samoin 555 voisi ajaa Kivimäen läpi jottei tarvittaisi eriilistä 422:sta. Kivimäen kohdalla voisi jopa ajattaa Runkolinja 400:n sitä kautta, jolloin siellä säilyisi edes hidas suora yhteus Mannerheimintien varteen, kun ehdotettu yhteys on sekä vaihdollinen että hidas. Tiedä sitten miten se ettei 560:ntä jatketakkaan Espooseen vaikuttaa poikittaisiin yhteyksiin, etenkin Malmin itäpuolelta matka Leppävaaraan olisi nopeutunut huomattavasti.

Yhteys Luhtitieltäkin Martinlaaksoon saatiin, vaikka 583 ja 584 melkein ohittavat sen. Silti Luhtitieltä voisi olla jokin poikittainen yhteys  muualle Espooseen kuin Pohjois-osiin

----------


## Salomaa

345:n säilyttäminen ennallaan on osoitus siitä, että matkustajia kuunnellaan linjastoa suunniteltaessa ja matkustajien toiveet  otetaan huomioon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 345:n säilyttäminen ennallaan on osoitus siitä, että matkustajia kuunnellaan linjastoa suunniteltaessa ja matkustajien toiveet  otetaan huomioon.


Mutta 321:n lopettaminen ei osoita samaa. 
Se että linja 200 (235) ja 227, 236-239 korvaisi ontuu koska Turuntie tökkii pahasti ja kyseiset bussit kulkevat alueiden kautta jotka on miinoitettu hidasteilla ja pysäkeillä 100 m välein.

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

Miksi runkolinja 300 on edelleen 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ruuhkissa kun se ei sillä frekvenssillä tahdistu juniin eikä runkolinjaan 520 Espoon suuntaan.

Roima Kehä III suuntaisen poikittaisliikenteen lisääminen tuli kyllä yllätyksenä - liekö vuorotarjonta jopa enemmän kuin bussiliikenteessä ajalla ennen Kehärataa?

----------


## Makke93

> Miksi runkolinja 300 on edelleen 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ruuhkissa kun se ei sillä frekvenssillä tahdistu juniin eikä runkolinjaan 520 Espoon suuntaan.


Vissiinkin Vihdintien kapasiteetin takia

----------


## JT

> Vissiinkin Vihdintien kapasiteetin takia


Kun strategia on vaihdollisissa yhteyksissä, niin kyllä siinä tilanteessa kuuluu asiaan tukea yhteensopivilla vuoroväleillä.

----------


## Makke93

> Kun strategia on vaihdollisissa yhteyksissä, niin kyllä siinä tilanteessa kuuluu asiaan tukea yhteensopivilla vuoroväleillä.


Pitäis, mutta kysymys oli miksi. Rahat tai tarve ei ilmeisesti riitä 5min vuoroväliin joka sopisi Junavaihtoon ja vissiin 10min ei riitä kun vaikka 345 on lisänä niin se ei täydennä Vihdintien kapasiteettia sen enempää kuluttaa sitä tuomalla lisää matkustajia verrattuna aikaisempaan luonnokseen.  Muutenkin 300 täydentää Vihdintieltä Luhtitietä itään junalle niin moni muu linja ettei tahdistamisella taida olla niin paljoa väliä.

----------


## JT

> Pitäis, mutta kysymys oli miksi. Rahat tai tarve ei ilmeisesti riitä 5min vuoroväliin joka sopisi Junavaihtoon ja vissiin 10min ei riitä kun vaikka 345 on lisänä niin se ei täydennä Vihdintien kapasiteettia sen enempää kuluttaa sitä tuomalla lisää matkustajia verrattuna aikaisempaan luonnokseen.  Muutenkin 300 täydentää Vihdintieltä Luhtitietä itään junalle niin moni muu linja ettei tahdistamisella taida olla niin paljoa väliä.


Taisin tässä ketjussa aiemmin ehdottaa ratkaisuksi 37:n tihentämistä 10 minuuttiin ruuhka-aikoina. Parhaassa tapauksessa Vihdintiellä pääsisi sitten tasaisella 5 min vuorovälillä kohti keskustaa - joka toisella Elielille ja joka toisella Kamppiin.

----------


## Makke93

> Taisin tässä ketjussa aiemmin ehdottaa ratkaisuksi 37:n tihentämistä 10 minuuttiin ruuhka-aikoina. Parhaassa tapauksessa Vihdintiellä pääsisi sitten tasaisella 5 min vuorovälillä kohti keskustaa - joka toisella Elielille ja joka toisella Kamppiin.


37 on aikaisempien suunnitelmien mukaan tihenemässä 10min vuoroväliin, siten että sen jatkuessa Myyrmäkeen peruslinjalle tulee 20min vuoroväli ja avuksi perustetaan 37B Malminkartanoon asti. Olen itsekkin sanonut tämän täällä aikaisemmin, mutta vissiinkin HSL on sitä mieltä että 10min vuoroväli ei riitä 300:lle Malminkartanontien pohjoispuolella, kun 300 haluttiin 6-8min vuoroväli aikaisemmassa luonnoksessa ja nyt 7,5min tämänkertaisessa.

muokkaus: uusimmasta Toiminta- ja Taloussuunnitelmasta 37B näkojään puuttuu, eli saa nähdä

----------


## aki

> Roima Kehä III suuntaisen poikittaisliikenteen lisääminen tuli kyllä yllätyksenä - liekö vuorotarjonta jopa enemmän kuin bussiliikenteessä ajalla ennen Kehärataa?


Nykyiset linjat 572, 574 ja 616 poistuvat kehältä Tuupakan ja Vantaanportin väliltä kun tilalle tulee linjat 583 ja 584 joiden yhteinen vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia. Linja 616 siirtyy Tikkurilantielle, 572 Tuupakantielle ja 574 Ylästöntielle. Jotenkin tuntuu että linjojen 583/584 vuoromäärä Aviapoliksen ja Louhelan välillä on ylimitoitettu. Olisiko toinen linjoista voitu reitittää muualle kuin Louhelan kautta Aviapolikseen? Linjan 584 olisi voinut laittaa esimerkiksi reitille Kalajärvi - Kehä III - Vihdintie - Pohjois Haagan asema. Näin syntyisi yhteys Konalan työpaikka-alueelle ja vaihtoyhteys linjoille 37 ja 300 Meilahden ja Töölön suuntaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:05 ----------




> Pitäis, mutta kysymys oli miksi. Rahat tai tarve ei ilmeisesti riitä 5min vuoroväliin joka sopisi Junavaihtoon ja vissiin 10min ei riitä kun vaikka 345 on lisänä niin se ei täydennä Vihdintien kapasiteettia sen enempää kuluttaa sitä tuomalla lisää matkustajia verrattuna aikaisempaan luonnokseen.  Muutenkin 300 täydentää Vihdintieltä Luhtitietä itään junalle niin moni muu linja ettei tahdistamisella taida olla niin paljoa väliä.


Mielestäni linjan 300 pitäisi kulkea mieluummin 10 minuutin kuin 7,5 minuutin välein. Koska linjan 321 poistuessa Lähderannan ja Jupperin suunnan liikenne Helsinkiin muuttuu vaihdolliseksi linjalta 530 linjalle 300 ja myös Hämeenkylästä linjalta 555 linjalle 300, niin vaihtojen kannalta esitetty 7,5 min vuoroväli ei toimi hyvin. Jos matkustajat pakotetaan vaihtamaan, niin sen vaihtamisen pitää olla helppoa ja nopeaa.

----------


## JT

> Mielestäni linjan 300 pitäisi kulkea mieluummin 10 minuutin kuin 7,5 minuutin välein. Koska linjan 321 poistuessa Lähderannan ja Jupperin suunnan liikenne Helsinkiin muuttuu vaihdolliseksi linjalta 530 linjalle 300 ja myös Hämeenkylästä linjalta 555 linjalle 300, niin vaihtojen kannalta esitetty 7,5 min vuoroväli ei toimi hyvin. Jos matkustajat pakotetaan vaihtamaan, niin sen vaihtamisen pitää olla helppoa ja nopeaa.


Ehdottomasti. 
Käytännössä mitä tapahtuu kun vaihtaa 7,5 minuutin välein kulkevalta linjalta 10 minuutin välein kulkevaan on se, että vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa eli puolen tunnin välein oppikirjan mukainen lyhyt vaihto on mahdollista. Toiset kaksi kertaa tunnissa vaihtoaika on pidempi ja loput kaksi kertaa tunnissa joudut odottaa täydet 10 minuuttia vaihtoyhteyttä kun edellinen on juuri mennyt. En pidä kovin brändin mukaisena tilanteena sitä, että 30% vaihtotilanteista näetkin vain juuri ohimenneen kulkuvälineen perävalot.

Runkolinjamaisessa liikennöinnissä homman ydin on se, ettei pysäkille mennessä tarvitse katsoa aikatauluja ja se, että keskeisimmillä vaihtopaikoilla kulkuvälineen vaihto tapahtuu luotettavasti muutamassa minuutissa. Nyt esitetyssä suunnitelmassa tämä ei toteutuisi linjaan 300 liittyvien vaihtojen osalta ruuhka-aikoina, jolloin suurin osa matkustajista on liikenteessä.

----------


## Makke93

Vaikea silti uskoa että HSL ajattaisi tarpeettomasti lyhyempää vuoroväliä, etenkin kun koko muu linjasto on suunniteltu 10min vuorovälille. Kyllä ne odotusajat on vaan pidemmät 10min vuorovälillä, jos joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa bussia, kun ei mahtunut ensimmäisen kyytiin.

----------


## aki

> Vaikea silti uskoa että HSL ajattaisi tarpeettomasti lyhyempää vuoroväliä, etenkin kun koko muu linjasto on suunniteltu 10min vuorovälille. Kyllä ne odotusajat on vaan pidemmät 10min vuorovälillä, jos joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa bussia, kun ei mahtunut ensimmäisen kyytiin.


Linjan 322 vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä ruuhkassa 15-20min teleillä ajettaessa ja silti bussit eivät aja täysinä. Uskoisin että 10 minuutin välein kulkeva 300 pystyy vastaamaan kasvavaan matkustajamäärään mitä tulee linjojen 530 ja 555 vaihtomatkustajista. Sitä paitsi 555:n vaihtajat Hämeenkylästä ovat niitä jotka jo nykyään käyttävät linjaa 322. Eli periaatteessa täysin uusia matkustajia tulee linjalta 530 Rajatorpantieltä ja Luhtitien osuudelta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta 321:n lopettaminen ei osoita samaa. 
> Se että linja 200 (235) ja 227, 236-239 korvaisi ontuu koska Turuntie tökkii pahasti ja kyseiset bussit kulkevat alueiden kautta jotka on miinoitettu hidasteilla ja pysäkeillä 100 m välein.
> 
> t. Rainer


Toisessa viestiketjussa keskustellaan, miten palvellaan eri käyttäjäryhmi. Itse en tiedä 321:n matkustajista, kun en kyseistä linjaa käytä. 345  vie mm kehitysvammaisia asumispalveluista päivätoimintapaikkaan, joten on onnistunut ratkaisu heidän kannaltaa kun ei tarvitse vaihtaa.  345:n säilymistä puolustettiin voimakkaasti mm Kalajärven asukasillassa. Olikohan 321:n käyttäjät yhtä aktiivisesti liikkeella ?

(siihen on tullut isompi autotyyppi, mutta kyllä me minun mielestäni mahduimme hyvin siihen näppärään VDL:ään)

----------


## Akizz

Espoo on uusimmassa konsernijaoston kokouksessa päättänyt lausunnosta HSL:le. Osana lausuntoa on maininta vaatimuksesta säilyttää linja 321 ja turvata Niipperin ja Kalajärven alueilta suora yhteys Helsinkiin jollain linjalla. 

https://www.espoo.fi/fi-FI/Espoon_ka...HSLlle(168814)

----------


## aki

> Espoo on uusimmassa konsernijaoston kokouksessa päättänyt lausunnosta HSL:le. Osana lausuntoa on maininta vaatimuksesta säilyttää linja 321 ja turvata Niipperin ja Kalajärven alueilta suora yhteys Helsinkiin jollain linjalla. 
> 
> https://www.espoo.fi/fi-FI/Espoon_ka...HSLlle(168814)


Olisiko syytä haudata koko linjastosuunnitelma kun yhtäkään suoraa Helsingin linjaa ei saisi lakkauttaa? Blogin kommenteissa vaaditaan edelleen suorien linjojen 321, 332, 415 ja 436 säilyttämistä. Linjalla 431 halutaan säilyttää laajat liikennöintiajat. Jos siis ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä suoriin, vaikkakin harvemmin kulkeviin linjoihin, niin varmaan sitten olisi parempi jatkaa näin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisiko syytä haudata koko linjastosuunnitelma kun yhtäkään suoraa Helsingin linjaa ei saisi lakkauttaa? Blogin kommenteissa vaaditaan edelleen suorien linjojen 321, 332, 415 ja 436 säilyttämistä. Linjalla 431 halutaan säilyttää laajat liikennöintiajat. Jos siis ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä suoriin, vaikkakin harvemmin kulkeviin linjoihin, niin varmaan sitten olisi parempi jatkaa näin.


Mä pistäisin linjastosuunnitelman 300-sarjan osalta jäihin siihen asti kunnes Vihdintien pikaratikka on valmis ja kulkee Rajatorpalle asti.  :Cool: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Olisiko syytä haudata koko linjastosuunnitelma kun yhtäkään suoraa Helsingin linjaa ei saisi lakkauttaa? Blogin kommenteissa vaaditaan edelleen suorien linjojen 321, 332, 415 ja 436 säilyttämistä. Linjalla 431 halutaan säilyttää laajat liikennöintiajat. Jos siis ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä suoriin, vaikkakin harvemmin kulkeviin linjoihin, niin varmaan sitten olisi parempi jatkaa näin.


Kyllä juuri näin itsekin ajattelen . Jos on vaihdollinen puolen tunnin välein tai sitten vaihtoehtona suora kerran tunnissa, niin olettaisin että jälkimmäinen parempi moneen paikkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos siis ihmiset ovat tyytyväisiä suoriin, vaikkakin harvemmin kulkeviin linjoihin, niin varmaan sitten olisi parempi jatkaa näin.


Todellisuudessa suurempi osa ihmisistä kuitenkin on yleensä tyytyväisempiä useammin kulkeviin linjoihin. Harvakseltaan kulkevat suorat linjat ovat parempia joillekin erityisryhmille - tiheään kulkevat mahdollisesti vaihdolliset taas perusterveille, joille ajankäyttö on tärkeää, koska matkustamiseen ei ole koko päivää aikaa esim. töiden tai koulun vuoksi. Suunnitelmia kommentoimaan nousevat yleensä vain ne, jotka menettäisivät muutoksessa jotakin, joten pelkästään suunnitelmien palautteesta ei voi päätellä yleistä mielipidettä.

----------


## Akizz

> Todellisuudessa suurempi osa ihmisistä kuitenkin on yleensä tyytyväisempiä useammin kulkeviin linjoihin. Harvakseltaan kulkevat suorat linjat ovat parempia joillekin erityisryhmille - tiheään kulkevat mahdollisesti vaihdolliset taas perusterveille, joille ajankäyttö on tärkeää, koska matkustamiseen ei ole koko päivää aikaa esim. töiden tai koulun vuoksi. Suunnitelmia kommentoimaan nousevat yleensä vain ne, jotka menettäisivät muutoksessa jotakin, joten pelkästään suunnitelmien palautteesta ei voi päätellä yleistä mielipidettä.


No, meneehän se vaaleissakin niin, että niitä kuunnellaan jotka äänestävät. Lisäksi linjojen 321, 345 ja 436 lakkautusta vastaan kerättiin alle 2 viikossa yli 1100 nimen adressi, joka on aika iso määrä suhteessa linjojen käyttäjiin Pohjois-Espoossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, meneehän se vaaleissakin niin, että niitä kuunnellaan jotka äänestävät. Lisäksi linjojen 321, 345 ja 436 lakkautusta vastaan kerättiin alle 2 viikossa yli 1100 nimen adressi, joka on aika iso määrä suhteessa linjojen käyttäjiin Pohjois-Espoossa.


Mun täytyy sanoa että kommentointi blogiin https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.b...45105730403384 on tehty liian hankalaksi. Ainakin 5 kertaa yritin mutta ei näy vielä!
------------------------------------------------
[EDIT:]
Osaako kukaan sanoa onko blogissa moderointi, että julkaistaanko kommentit viiveellä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Todellisuudessa suurempi osa ihmisistä kuitenkin on yleensä tyytyväisempiä useammin kulkeviin linjoihin. Harvakseltaan kulkevat suorat linjat ovat parempia joillekin erityisryhmille - tiheään kulkevat mahdollisesti vaihdolliset taas perusterveille, joille ajankäyttö on tärkeää, koska matkustamiseen ei ole koko päivää aikaa esim. töiden tai koulun vuoksi. Suunnitelmia kommentoimaan nousevat yleensä vain ne, jotka menettäisivät muutoksessa jotakin, joten pelkästään suunnitelmien palautteesta ei voi päätellä yleistä mielipidettä.


Kantakaupungissa ja sen tuntumassa ajattelu vaihdosta ei ole niin paha jos kaikki linjat kulkevat tiheästi. Mutta kun lähdetään keskustasta Espoon laidalle 20-30 km, niin silloin saadaan samalla yksi 50-paikkainen auto täyteen, kun ajetaan suoraan vaihdottomasti tunnin välein. Ei Lakistosta saada 20 minuutin välein autoon riittävästi matkustajia. Jos on ennakkoasenne asiakaspalautteisiin, niin sittenhän se on pakkopullaa, joka pitää viedä läpi. Siltähän se näytti kun asukastilaisuudet piti väkisin keskeyttää puolentoistatunnin kohdalla.

----------


## Akizz

> Mun täytyy sanoa että kommentointi blogiin https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.b...45105730403384 on tehty liian hankalaksi. Ainakin 5 kertaa yritin mutta ei näy vielä!
> ------------------------------------------------
> [EDIT:]
> Osaako kukaan sanoa onko blogissa moderointi, että julkaistaanko kommentit viiveellä?
> 
> t. Rainer


Itsekään en ole joka kerralla saanut kommentoitua, Blogger päästää huonosti kommentteja läpi. Ja kommentteja ei tarkasteta etukäteen, jostain syystä vain ei kommentit aina lähde.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itsekään en ole joka kerralla saanut kommentoitua, Blogger päästää huonosti kommentteja läpi. Ja kommentteja ei tarkasteta etukäteen, jostain syystä vain ei kommentit aina lähde.


Siis mahtavatko ne HSL:llä edes lukea noita kommentteja jos tuon takia lukee 5 kertaa sama teksti että "minä vaihdan autoon jos...."

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

> Siis mahtavatko ne HSL:llä edes lukea noita kommentteja jos tuon takia lukee 5 kertaa sama teksti että "minä vaihdan autoon jos...."
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei ne kommentit lähde ollenkaan. Joku Bloggerin bugi. Siinä kommentoimisvaiheen profiilin/nimen valitsemisvaiheessa menee jumiin ja kommentti katoaa lähettäessä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Todellisuudessa suurempi osa ihmisistä kuitenkin on yleensä tyytyväisempiä useammin kulkeviin linjoihin. Harvakseltaan kulkevat suorat linjat ovat parempia joillekin erityisryhmille - tiheään kulkevat mahdollisesti vaihdolliset taas perusterveille, joille ajankäyttö on tärkeää, koska matkustamiseen ei ole koko päivää aikaa esim. töiden tai koulun vuoksi. Suunnitelmia kommentoimaan nousevat yleensä vain ne, jotka menettäisivät muutoksessa jotakin, joten pelkästään suunnitelmien palautteesta ei voi päätellä yleistä mielipidettä.


Tuntuu että HSL:ltä on päässyt unohtumaan se, että vaihto on hyväksyttävissä vain silloin kun se on tehty edes jokseenkin hyvin. Esimerkiksi vaihto länsimetrosta liityntäbussiin on tehty katastrofaalisen huonosti: Metrolta kauimmaksi kulkevien bussien laitureille tulee liian pitkä kävelymatka, kun liukuportaalla tai parilla olisi saatu valtaosa kävelyistä pois. Ymmärrän kyllä, että tässä on täytynyt mennä kauppakeskus edellä, ja maksimoida kävelyreitin matkalle mahtuvien kauppojen määrä. Katastrofaalisuus ei lopu edes bussiin pääsyyn: Terminaalista lähdettyään bussi tekee moottoritielle päästäkseen 360 asteen mutkan kahdeksien (8!) liikennevalojen kautta.

Kun meillä on alla tällainen osoitus HSL:n taidosta suunnitella vaihto, en yhtään ihmettele että vaikka harvoinkin kulkeva suora bussi kuulostaa houkuttelevammalta aika monen korvaan.

----------


## Rehtori

Helsingin sivuilla ajankohtaisissa kaavoissa on julkaistu materiaalia tähän liittyen. https://kartta.hel.fi/Applications/h...002298&map=yes

----------


## Salomaa

Toistan vielä: kerran tunnissa kulkeva suora linja on parempi monessa suhteessa kuin tiheämmin kulkeva kahden bussin yhteys kömpelöllä vaihdolla.

----------


## Akizz

> Todellisuudessa suurempi osa ihmisistä kuitenkin on yleensä tyytyväisempiä useammin kulkeviin linjoihin. Harvakseltaan kulkevat suorat linjat ovat parempia joillekin erityisryhmille - tiheään kulkevat mahdollisesti vaihdolliset taas perusterveille, joille ajankäyttö on tärkeää, koska matkustamiseen ei ole koko päivää aikaa esim. töiden tai koulun vuoksi. Suunnitelmia kommentoimaan nousevat yleensä vain ne, jotka menettäisivät muutoksessa jotakin, joten pelkästään suunnitelmien palautteesta ei voi päätellä yleistä mielipidettä.



Ongelmana on se, että esimerkiksi Juvankartanossa ja Nipperissä ei vuoroväli kehäradalle juurikaan parane (ainakaan ruuhkassa) mutta silti suorat linjat menetetään. Vuoroväli ruuhkassa Juvankartanosta kehäradalle on nyt ruuhkassa 10 min ja lisäksi on kaksi suoraa linjaa Helsinkiin, 435 ja 436. Uudessa suunnitelmassa vuoroväli ruuhkassa olisi hieman alle 10 min, eikä ainoatakaan suoraa linjaa Helsinkiin. Tämä ei ole parin minuutin vuoksi kannattavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toistan vielä: kerran tunnissa kulkeva suora linja on parempi monessa suhteessa kuin tiheämmin kulkeva kahden bussin yhteys kömpelöllä vaihdolla.


Mielestäni tällainen väite on yhtä epä-älyllinen kuin väittää, että omenat maistuvat paremmilta kuin appelsiinit.

Kuukanko jo selitti, että on monenlaisia ihmisiä ja monenlaisia tarpeita. Joihinkin tarpeisiin vaihdoton, kerran tunnissa kulkeva, kiertelevä yhteys on varmasti parempi kuin useammasta lyhyestä pätkästä ja siten useammasta vaihdosta koostuva, tiheävuorovälinen yhteys. Ideaalimaailmassa voitaisiin tietysti tarjota molempia.

Höseli on hyvin voimakkaasti näiden vaihdollisten yhteyksien kannalla. Höseli ei ole yksiselitteisesti oikeassa, mutta ei myöskään yksiselitteisesti väärässä. Sille on annettu haulikolla ammuttu yhdyskuntarakenne ja rajallinen budjetti, ja näillä reunaehdoilla se koettaa järjestää sellaista joukkoliikennettä, jolla pystyttäisiin palvelemaan mahdollisimman monenlaisia tarpeita edes jotenkin kohtuullisesti.

Onnistuuko Höseli? Ei ainakaan minun laatuvaatimuksillani. Minä kuljen mieluummin autolla, koska se, mitä Höseli tarjoaa, on liian kallista, liian hidasta ja liian hankalaa. Mutta voisiko Höseli onnistua paremmin näillä nykyisillä reunaehdoilla eli nykyisellä yhdyskuntarakenteella ja nykyisellä budjetilla? Eipä välttämättä.

----------


## aki

Paljon kritiikkiä on saanut nykyisen 321:n suunniteltu lakkautus. Suurin ongelma tässä taitaa olla linjan loppupään häntä (Vanhakartano) josta olisi jatkossa kaksi vaihtoa esimerkiksi Konalaan matkustettaessa. Mannerheimintien varteen ja Elielille matka onnistuisi yhdellä vaihdolla 236/239+200. Tätä on kuitenkin pidetty hitaampana kuin nykyistä 321:n reittiä. Lippajärvi-Jupperi osuudella kulkee 530 josta on helppo vaihtaa runkolinjalle 300 samalta pysäkiltä Koivuvaarassa. Tämän vaihdon varmasti moni pystyy hyväksymään. 

Miten sitten voisi ratkaista tuon Vanhakartanon hännän ongelman? Mitä jos säilytettäisiin linja 321 nykyistä lyhyempänä ja harvemmin kulkevana versiona? Esimerkiksi Vanhakartano-Jupperi-Konala-Pohj.Haagan asema. Vuoroväli ruuhkassa 30 min. Ja muina aikoina 60 min. Eli nykyisestä tarjonnasta karsittaisiin joka toinen vuoro pois. Tällä järjestelyllä saataisiin kuitenkin säilytettyä suora yhteys Vanhakartanosta Vihdintien varteen Kaupintien risteykseen saakka. Lisäksi vaihtoyhteys junaan Pohjois-Haagassa. 

Tämä malli kuitenkin lisäisi kustannuksia verrattuna nykyluonnokseen joten jostain muualta varmaan pitäisi karsia. Jospa poistettaisiin linjan 530 ehdotettu jatko Espoon keskuksesta Matinkylään? Se on kuitenkin aika päällekkäinen linjan 531 kanssa joka kulkee tiheästi. 

Rajatorpasta on myös tullut palautetta linjan 332 lakkauttamisesta. Kävelymatka linjan 300 pysäkille Köysikujalle koetaan mutkaisena ja hankalana. Korvaavaa yhteyttä 332:n tilalle on lähes mahdotonta järjestää koska nykyinen Uusmäkeen päättyvä linja 38 tullaan myös lakkauttamaan joten tämän jatkaminen Rajatorppaan ei ole mahdollista. Uusmäkeen päättyvä uusi linja 53 ei myöskään ratkaisisi suoraa keskustayhteyttä koska on poikittaislinja. Tarjoaisi toki muunlaisia uusia yhteyksiä.

----------


## Akizz

> Paljon kritiikkiä on saanut nykyisen 321:n suunniteltu lakkautus. Suurin ongelma tässä taitaa olla linjan loppupään häntä (Vanhakartano) josta olisi jatkossa kaksi vaihtoa esimerkiksi Konalaan matkustettaessa. Mannerheimintien varteen ja Elielille matka onnistuisi yhdellä vaihdolla 236/239+200.


Onhan Vanhakartanossa jatkossa vaihtoehtona myös 566+345/400.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan Vanhakartanossa jatkossa vaihtoehtona myös 566+345/400.


Ongelma ei koske pelkästään Vanhakartanoa vaan enimmäkseen koko Järvenperää joka on paljon tiheämmin asuttu kylä (tai koostuu useasta kylästä). 321 on tällä hetkellä ainoa suora bussi Stadiin. Meneminen taaksepäin millään 566:lla ei kiinnosta.

Tällä hetkellä pääsee Järvenperästä Helsingin keskustaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella nopeiten  menemällä ensin 533:lla Kauniaisiin jossa voi vaihtaa junaan. Ruuhka-aikaan se ei toimi koska Kauniaisten katuverkko ei vedä, bussi juuttuu citymaastureiden perään ja kun vihdoin on päässyt Kauniaisten asemalle saa ihailla junan perävaloja.

Linjan 235 (200) ongelma on se että se ei pidä luvattua vuoroväliä, vaihto Turuntiellä voi venyä 20 minuuttiin luvatun max 10 minuutin sijaan. Lisäksi Turuntie on Leppävaaran ja Pitäjänmäen välillä ruuhka-aikaan tukossa. Raide-jokeri joka kulkee Vermon kautta suoraan helpottaa tätä ongelmaa ja siksi 321:n lakkauttaminen ei saisi tapahtua enenkuin raide-jokeri ja mieluiten Vihdintien pikaraitiotie ovat käytössä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

> Mun täytyy sanoa että kommentointi blogiin https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.b...45105730403384 on tehty liian hankalaksi. Ainakin 5 kertaa yritin mutta ei näy vielä!
> ------------------------------------------------
> [EDIT:]
> Osaako kukaan sanoa onko blogissa moderointi, että julkaistaanko kommentit viiveellä?
> 
> t. Rainer


Vika on hakuselaimen asetuksissa. Sieltä pitää hyväksyä kolmannen osapuolen evästeet ja/tai sivustojen välinen seuranta.

----------


## aki

> Linjan 235 (200) ongelma on se että se ei pidä luvattua vuoroväliä, vaihto Turuntiellä voi venyä 20 minuuttiin luvatun max 10 minuutin sijaan. Lisäksi Turuntie on Leppävaaran ja Pitäjänmäen välillä ruuhka-aikaan tukossa. Raide-jokeri joka kulkee Vermon kautta suoraan helpottaa tätä ongelmaa ja siksi 321:n lakkauttaminen ei saisi tapahtua enenkuin raide-jokeri ja mieluiten Vihdintien pikaraitiotie ovat käytössä.
> 
> t. Rainer


Vihdintien ratikka ei hirveästi tilannetta muuta koska se kääntyy Kaupintien risteyksestä Pohjois-Haagan kautta Kannelmäkeen. Koko Vihdintien ratikka tuskin muutenkaan valmistuu ennen vuotta 2030..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vihdintien ratikka ei hirveästi tilannetta muuta koska se kääntyy Kaupintien risteyksestä Pohjois-Haagan kautta Kannelmäkeen. Koko Vihdintien ratikka tuskin muutenkaan valmistuu ennen vuotta 2030..


Se on kanssa toine juttu, että aluksi luvattiin että Vihdintien ratikka menee ainakin Konalaan ja jossain vaiheessa jopa Vantaan puolelle, mutta sitten joku keksi että sen pitää koukata Pohjois-Haagaan ja Kannelmäkeen jonne menee juna ennestään.

Itse toivoisin että ratikkayhteys Munkkiniemi-Haagan liikenneympyrä valmistuisi ensi vaiheessa, mahd nopeasti raide-jokerin jälkeen, Siitähän ei puutu paljoa ja olisi hyötyä espoolaisillekin.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Se on kanssa toine juttu, että aluksi luvattiin että Vihdintien ratikka menee ainakin Konalaan ja jossain vaiheessa jopa Vantaan puolelle, mutta sitten joku keksi että sen pitää koukata Pohjois-Haagaan ja Kannelmäkeen jonne menee juna ennestään.


Ei kai se jatko ole poissuljettu, kyse on vain siitä, että bulevardikaupunki ei ensialkuun etene tuota kauemmas. Kunhan sitten korttelikaupunki jatkuu joskus Kehä I tasolle tai kauemmas, niin ratikkakin voi jatkua (ja Kannelmäen haara jää sitten omaksi linjakseen).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai se jatko ole poissuljettu, kyse on vain siitä, että bulevardikaupunki ei ensialkuun etene tuota kauemmas. Kunhan sitten korttelikaupunki jatkuu joskus Kehä I tasolle tai kauemmas, niin ratikkakin voi jatkua (ja Kannelmäen haara jää sitten omaksi linjakseen).


Konalaan on rakennettu tosi paljon viime aikoina. Vanhojen tehtaiden, autoliikkeiden ym romuvarastojen tilalle on tullut asuntoja. Tosin Vihdintie muistuttaa vielä itä-eurooppalaista bulevardia, mutta eiköhän sitä voisi siistiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## jiipeehoo

On siellä Konalassa autoliikkeetkin purkaneet ja rakentaneet uutta. Ainakin se iso Ford-liike siinä Lidlin vieressä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei kai se jatko ole poissuljettu, kyse on vain siitä, että bulevardikaupunki ei ensialkuun etene tuota kauemmas. Kunhan sitten korttelikaupunki jatkuu joskus Kehä I tasolle tai kauemmas, niin ratikkakin voi jatkua (ja Kannelmäen haara jää sitten omaksi linjakseen).


Kannelmäen haaralle sopisi hyvin linja 10, tarvittaisiin vain 0,7 km uutta rataa. Se pätkä kannattaisi tehdä jo nyt ja toistaiseksi kääntää kymppi vaikka Thalianaukiolla, jolloin linjan 41 ei tarvitsisi koukata enää Huopalahden aseman kautta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mielestäni tällainen väite on yhtä epä-älyllinen kuin väittää, että omenat maistuvat paremmilta kuin appelsiinit.
> 
> Kuukanko jo selitti, että on monenlaisia ihmisiä ja monenlaisia tarpeita. Joihinkin tarpeisiin vaihdoton, kerran tunnissa kulkeva, kiertelevä yhteys on varmasti parempi kuin useammasta lyhyestä pätkästä ja siten useammasta vaihdosta koostuva, tiheävuorovälinen yhteys. Ideaalimaailmassa voitaisiin tietysti tarjota molempia..


 Tarkoitin aiempaa kommenttiani, jossa nimeomaan korostin matkoja Espoon reunalle esim. Lakistoon




> Höseli on hyvin voimakkaasti näiden vaihdollisten yhteyksien kannalla. Höseli ei ole yksiselitteisesti oikeassa, mutta ei myöskään yksiselitteisesti väärässä. Sille on annettu haulikolla ammuttu yhdyskuntarakenne ja rajallinen budjetti, ja näillä reunaehdoilla se koettaa järjestää sellaista joukkoliikennettä, jolla pystyttäisiin palvelemaan mahdollisimman monenlaisia tarpeita edes jotenkin kohtuullisesti..


 ASiakaspalautteen perusteella suunniteltu vaihdollinen linja säilytettiin vaihdottamana. Tämä on useasti mahdollista.




> Onnistuuko Höseli? Ei ainakaan minun laatuvaatimuksillani. Minä kuljen mieluummin autolla, koska se, mitä Höseli tarjoaa, on liian kallista, liian hidasta ja liian hankalaa. Mutta voisiko Höseli onnistua paremmin näillä nykyisillä reunaehdoilla eli nykyisellä yhdyskuntarakenteella ja nykyisellä budjetilla? Eipä välttämättä.


HSL-liikenne on täysin käyttökelpoista kun ei aseteta liiallisia laatuvaatimuksia. Kuljen matkat joukkoliikenteellä. Eikä se minun mielestäni ole liian hankalaa, hidasta tai kallista.

----------


## Minä vain

> ASiakaspalautteen perusteella suunniteltu vaihdollinen linja säilytettiin vaihdottamana. Tämä on useasti mahdollista.


Niin, 60 minuutin vuorovälillä, kun liitynnällä olisi ollut 30 minuutin vuoroväli pysäkiltä Lahnus alkaen. Lisäksi liitynnässä olisi Koirankorpeen päässyt vaihtamalla Kehäradan junasta, kun nyt sinne pääsee 345-bussista vaihtamalla, mikä vaatii pitkän marginaalin ja/tai on suuri riski myöhästyä harvoin kulkevasta bussista. Asiakas ei ole aina oikeassa, vaan tässä tapauksessa asiakas on väärässä. Toki asiakaspalautteet kannattaa nopeasti lukaista siinä mielessä, että olisiko jotain tärkeää jäänyt huomaamatta, mutta keskimääräinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä on valitettavasti niin kujalla ettei palautetta juurikaan kannata kuunnella järjestelmän rakentamisessa. Tässä tyypillinen esimerkki: 




> Anonyymi 7. syyskuuta 2019 klo 22.58
> Linja 332 säilyköön vähintään nykyisellään. Koskaan ei ole bussi tyhjä kyseisellä linjalla, eli tarvetta ja käyttöä on.

----------


## Makke93

332 ja Askiston yhteydet ovat tosin malliesimerkki siitä miten suorat yhteydet poistuvat vaikka vuorovälit eivät tihene. Nykyisin on 7 lähtöä huipputuntina Askistosta ja Askistoon. Luonnoksessa sinne menee enää vain 335 ruuhkassa 20min välein ja päivällä 2 lähtöä tunnissa kuten nytkin. Eikä linjalla ole edes järkevää vaihtopaikkaa Vihdintien runkolinjaan, vaan pitää toivoa, että 335 tulee olemaan tahdistettuna yhtä usein kulkevaan 345:een.

----------


## aki

> 332 ja Askiston yhteydet ovat tosin malliesimerkki siitä miten suorat yhteydet poistuvat vaikka vuorovälit eivät tihene. Nykyisin on 7 lähtöä huipputuntina Askistosta ja Askistoon. Luonnoksessa sinne menee enää vain 335 ruuhkassa 20min välein ja päivällä 2 lähtöä tunnissa kuten nytkin. Eikä linjalla ole edes järkevää vaihtopaikkaa Vihdintien runkolinjaan, vaan pitää toivoa, että 335 tulee olemaan tahdistettuna yhtä usein kulkevaan 345:een.


20 minuutin vuoroväli ruuhkassa ja 30 minuuttia muina aikoina on Askiston kaltaiselle pien- ja omakotitaloalueelle aivan riittävä. 335:n tahdistus linjaan 345 ei tule onnistumaan kuin kerran tunnissa koska 335:n vuorovälit ovat jatkossa 20/30 ja 345:n vuorovälit 30/60. Tulevaisuudessa Askiston pussinperä-ongelma poistuu kun Kehä III:n eritasoliittymä rakennetaan ja linjan 345 reitin voi siirtää kulkemaan kehä III:n ja Askistontien kautta https://vayla.fi/keha3-askisto#.XXR3wLNuJYE

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin, 60 minuutin vuorovälillä, kun liitynnällä olisi ollut 30 minuutin vuoroväli pysäkiltä Lahnus alkaen. Lisäksi liitynnässä olisi Koirankorpeen päässyt vaihtamalla Kehäradan junasta, kun nyt sinne pääsee 345-bussista vaihtamalla, mikä vaatii pitkän marginaalin ja/tai on suuri riski myöhästyä harvoin kulkevasta bussista. Asiakas ei ole aina oikeassa, vaan tässä tapauksessa asiakas on väärässä. Toki asiakaspalautteet kannattaa nopeasti lukaista siinä mielessä, että olisiko jotain tärkeää jäänyt huomaamatta, mutta keskimääräinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä on valitettavasti niin kujalla ettei palautetta juurikaan kannata kuunnella järjestelmän rakentamisessa. Tässä tyypillinen esimerkki:


Olen jo muutaman vuoden käyttänyt linjaa. 345. Nykyisellään se täyttyy tasaisesti kaikkina aikoina, kun ajetaan tunnin välein. toisaalta joukkoliikennekin on osa laajempaa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja yhteiskunnallista kokonaisuutta. 345 vie vammaisten hoitajat ja vammaiset perille. Kun kokonaisuutta ajatellaan niin silloin harvemmin kulkeva vaihdoton linja on parempi. 345:llä on erityispiirre, joka otettiin palautteen perusteella huomioon.  Se että lähdetään asiakaspalautteita aliarvoimaan, vie kyllä pohjan pois kaikelta joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseltä.

(tänään linjalla oli varsin hyvätasoinen vaunu, Nobinan 1122, todella korkeaa matkustusmukavuutta)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> (tänään linjalla oli varsin hyvätasoinen vaunu, Nobinan 1122, todella korkeaa matkustusmukavuutta)


HSL:än pitäisi ruveta antamaan turistipenkeistä ekstrapisteitä kilpailutuksessa 345:en kaltaisilla pitkillä seutulinjoilla, joilla matkustetaan pitkiä matkoja ihan vaan ettei sitä voitettaisi uudestaan joillain piinapenkki-VDL:lillä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Olen jo muutaman vuoden käyttänyt linjaa. 345. Nykyisellään se täyttyy tasaisesti kaikkina aikoina, kun ajetaan tunnin välein. toisaalta joukkoliikennekin on osa laajempaa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja yhteiskunnallista kokonaisuutta. 345 vie vammaisten hoitajat ja vammaiset perille. Kun kokonaisuutta ajatellaan niin silloin harvemmin kulkeva vaihdoton linja on parempi. 345:llä on erityispiirre, joka otettiin palautteen perusteella huomioon.  Se että lähdetään asiakaspalautteita aliarvoimaan, vie kyllä pohjan pois kaikelta joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseltä.
> 
> (tänään linjalla oli varsin hyvätasoinen vaunu, Nobinan 1122, todella korkeaa matkustusmukavuutta)


Täyttyminen on merkityksetöntä. Vaikka bussilinjan vaunut olisivat kuinka täysiä tahansa, on silti mahdollista, että toinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia. Kehitysvammaisten kulku voi sen sijaan olla validi argumentti, mutta meneekö niitä todella tuolla bussilla ja niin etteivät ne jatka mihinkään sen pysäkeiltä muilla kulkuneuvoilla?

----------


## Max

> 345 vie vammaisten hoitajat ja vammaiset perille. Kun kokonaisuutta ajatellaan niin silloin harvemmin kulkeva vaihdoton linja on parempi.


Itselläni on tasan yksi käyttökokemus kyseisestä linjasta oman pyörätuolissa kulkevan vammaiseni kanssa. Vaihto kehäradalta 345:een sisälsi reippaan yli kilometrin ulkoilun Pohjois-Haagan ihastuttavassa ympäristössä (paluumatkalla kävelin Rajatorpasta Myyrmäen asemalle, mutta se taisi olla 2 km) ja epävarmuuden siitä, onko autossa tilaa pyörätuolille ensinkään. Juuri ja juuri mahduttiin, eikä kyse ollut muista vammaisista, vaan Luukkiin retkelle matkustavista perheistä. Molempiin ongelmiin auttaisi kovasti, jos linja kulkisi esim. Myyrmäen aseman kautta ja vähän useammin. Olisi ollut melko tylsää jäädä tunniksi Vihdintien varteen.

----------


## Akizz

> Täyttyminen on merkityksetöntä. Vaikka bussilinjan vaunut olisivat kuinka täysiä tahansa, on silti mahdollista, että toinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia. Kehitysvammaisten kulku voi sen sijaan olla validi argumentti, mutta meneekö niitä todella tuolla bussilla ja niin etteivät ne jatka mihinkään sen pysäkeiltä muilla kulkuneuvoilla?


Itseäni kovasti mietityttää tuo argumentti siitä, että 345 olisi vammaisten linja jonka vuoksi se pitää säilyttää. Itse en ole koskaan nähnyt siellä ketään vammaista, aika tyhjinä ne bussit on Rinnekodin päässä.

----------


## aki

> Itseäni kovasti mietityttää tuo argumentti siitä, että 345 olisi vammaisten linja jonka vuoksi se pitää säilyttää. Itse en ole koskaan nähnyt siellä ketään vammaista, aika tyhjinä ne bussit on Rinnekodin päässä.


Jokainen tietenkin argumentoi siltä kantilta joka itsestä tuntuu tärkeältä. Kyllä siellä matkustaa Rinnekodin erityisasukkaita mutta varmaan paljon enemmän Rinnekodin työntekijöitä ja Luukin ulkoilualueelle matkaavia. Mielestäni 345:n ajattaminen Elielille saakka tiuhaan kulkevan 300:n rinnalla on älytöntä. Ehdotin aiemmin linjan 321 säilyttämistä Vanhakartanon ja Pohjois-Haagan aseman välillä. Olisiko samanlainen kompromissi mahdollista myös 345:n kohdalla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jokainen tietenkin argumentoi siltä kantilta joka itsestä tuntuu tärkeältä. Kyllä siellä matkustaa Rinnekodin erityisasukkaita mutta varmaan paljon enemmän Rinnekodin työntekijöitä ja Luukin ulkoilualueelle matkaavia. Mielestäni 345:n ajattaminen Elielille saakka tiuhaan kulkevan 300:n rinnalla on älytöntä. Ehdotin aiemmin linjan 321 säilyttämistä Vanhakartanon ja Pohjois-Haagan aseman välillä. Olisiko samanlainen kompromissi mahdollista myös 345:n kohdalla?


En tiedä 345:n matkustajamääristä mutta jos kuormitus on pienempi kuin muilla, nin kaluston vaihto pienempään palvelisi varmaan parhaisten. Eli jos klo 12:00-15:00 välillä liikkuu vain satunnaisia matkustajia, vammaisia tai ei, niin joku pikkubussi joka ajaa Elielinaukiolle asti ajaisi varmaan paremmin kohderyhmän asiaa kuin koko linjan katkaisu puolessa välissä matkaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

> En tiedä 345:n matkustajamääristä mutta jos kuormitus on pienempi kuin muilla, nin kaluston vaihto pienempään palvelisi varmaan parhaisten. Eli jos klo 12:00-15:00 välillä liikkuu vain satunnaisia matkustajia, vammaisia tai ei, niin joku pikkubussi joka ajaa Elielinaukiolle asti ajaisi varmaan paremmin kohderyhmän asiaa kuin koko linjan katkaisu puolessa välissä matkaa.
> 
> t. Rainer



Itse olen sitä mieltä, että jos HSL:n uusi runkoverkkoon perustuva strateginen joukkoliikennemalli on se, jota suunnitelmissa noudatetaan, tulisi sitä noudattaa jokaisella asuinalueella. Joukkoliikenneverkko ei ole yhtenäinen, jos suurin osa suorista pitkistä seutulinjoista lakkautetaan ja muutama jää jäljelle. Eli käytännössä HSL-alueelle jäisi muutama pieni asuinalue, joiden joukkoliikenne on suunniteltu strategian vastaisesti ja loput alueet täysin eri suunnitteluperiaatteella. Jos siis runkomallinen joukkoliikenne vedetään väkisin läpi, niin vedetään sitten koko HSL-alueelle, eikä joillekin satunnaisille asuinalueille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että jos HSL:n uusi runkoverkkoon perustuva strateginen joukkoliikennemalli on se, jota suunnitelmissa noudatetaan, tulisi sitä noudattaa jokaisella asuinalueella. Joukkoliikenneverkko ei ole yhtenäinen, jos suurin osa suorista pitkistä seutulinjoista lakkautetaan ja muutama jää jäljelle. Eli käytännössä HSL-alueelle jäisi muutama pieni asuinalue, joiden joukkoliikenne on suunniteltu strategian vastaisesti ja loput alueet täysin eri suunnitteluperiaatteella. Jos siis runkomallinen joukkoliikenne vedetään väkisin läpi, niin vedetään sitten koko HSL-alueelle, eikä joillekin satunnaisille asuinalueille.


Ainoa ongelma on että runkolinjasuunnitelma on niin helkkarin huono, runkolinjoissa on selviä puutteita. Pitäisi odottaa siihen asti kunnes edes osa pikaraitiotieistä ovat valmiit. Bussit esim Turuntiellä eivät pysy runkolinjojen edellyttämässä aikataulussa ja vuorovälit venyy. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

> Bussit esim Turuntiellä eivät pysy runkolinjojen edellyttämässä aikataulussa ja vuorovälit venyy. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mihin tämä perustuu? Montako runkolinjaa Turuntiellä liikennöi? Linjan 200 perustamista käsittääkseni lykättiin juuri siksi, ettei reitillä olevat runkolinjan vaatimat infranparannustoimenpiteet ole vielä valmiita - vuosi aikaa tehdä muutoksia. Toki eri asia on se, ovatko tulevat muutokset sitten aikanaan riittäviä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin tämä perustuu? Montako runkolinjaa Turuntiellä liikennöi? Linjan 200 perustamista käsittääkseni lykättiin juuri siksi, ettei reitillä olevat runkolinjan vaatimat infranparannustoimenpiteet ole vielä valmiita - vuosi aikaa tehdä muutoksia. Toki eri asia on se, ovatko tulevat muutokset sitten aikanaan riittäviä.


550 kanssa, ja kulkee kohdassa jossa on pahin pullonkaula Leppävaaran ja Pitäjänmäen välillä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Täyttyminen on merkityksetöntä. Vaikka bussilinjan vaunut olisivat kuinka täysiä tahansa, on silti mahdollista, että toinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia. Kehitysvammaisten kulku voi sen sijaan olla validi argumentti, mutta meneekö niitä todella tuolla bussilla ja niin etteivät ne jatka mihinkään sen pysäkeiltä muilla kulkuneuvoilla?


Olen eri mieltä. Työvuoro alkaa aina tasalta ja päättyy tasalta. Kun bussi saapuu rinnekodin alueelle 5 vaille ja lähtee 5 yli niin se tuo hoitajia alkavaan vuoroon ja sama auto vie loppuvasta vuorosta. Hoitajat muodostavat bussiin kanta-asiakkaiden ryhmän. Linjaa on helppo käyttää, kun muistaa että menee tasalta pysäkille.  Kehitysvammaisia menee nimenomaan 345:llä koska auto lähtee Rinnekodista. Suunniteltiin 20 minuutin välein kulkevaa vaihdollista linjaa Myyrmäen asemalle, mutta se on lähinna kiinnostanut tämän foorumien teoreetikkoja, jotka haluaisivat suunnitellla joukkoliikennettä matemaattisilla kaavoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:25 ----------




> Itseäni kovasti mietityttää tuo argumentti siitä, että 345 olisi vammaisten linja jonka vuoksi se pitää säilyttää. Itse en ole koskaan nähnyt siellä ketään vammaista, aika tyhjinä ne bussit on Rinnekodin päässä.


Kehitysvammaisia ei ole helppo erottaakaan "tavallisista" matkustajista. 7, 14 ja 21 alkaviin vuoroihin menevissä  autoissa on paljon hoitajia. Muina tasatunteina ei niin paljon. Välillä ne onkin aika tyhjia, siksi 20 minuutin välein liikkennöivissä autoissa ei järkeä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:30 ----------




> Jokainen tietenkin argumentoi siltä kantilta joka itsestä tuntuu tärkeältä. Kyllä siellä matkustaa Rinnekodin erityisasukkaita mutta varmaan paljon enemmän Rinnekodin työntekijöitä ja Luukin ulkoilualueelle matkaavia. Mielestäni 345:n ajattaminen Elielille saakka tiuhaan kulkevan 300:n rinnalla on älytöntä. Ehdotin aiemmin linjan 321 säilyttämistä Vanhakartanon ja Pohjois-Haagan aseman välillä. Olisiko samanlainen kompromissi mahdollista myös 345:n kohdalla?


Kun se on kerran asiakaspalautteen pohjalta päätetty että linja säilyy suorana, niin tuskin sitä asiaa enää lähdetään vatkaamaan. Joskus pitää päättää ja toimia sen mukaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:32 ----------




> En tiedä 345:n matkustajamääristä mutta jos kuormitus on pienempi kuin muilla, nin kaluston vaihto pienempään palvelisi varmaan parhaisten. Eli jos klo 12:00-15:00 välillä liikkuu vain satunnaisia matkustajia, vammaisia tai ei, niin joku pikkubussi joka ajaa Elielinaukiolle asti ajaisi varmaan paremmin kohderyhmän asiaa kuin koko linjan katkaisu puolessa välissä matkaa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Minä tiedän 345:n matkustajamääristä, kun käytän sitä. Linjalle vaihdettiin juuri isompia ja mukavampia. Istumapaikkaluku on huomattavasti suurempi kuin Citeoissa. Talvisaikaan olisimme mahtuneet Citeaan, mutta on olemassa joku syy, miksi siihen vaihdettiin tilava kalusto.

----------


## Melamies

> Olen eri mieltä. Työvuoro alkaa aina tasalta ja päättyy tasalta. Kun bussi saapuu rinnekodin alueelle 5 vaille ja lähtee 5 yli niin se tuo hoitajia alkavaan vuoroon ja sama auto vie loppuvasta vuorosta. Hoitajat muodostavat bussiin kanta-asiakkaiden ryhmän. Linjaa on helppo käyttää, kun muistaa että menee tasalta pysäkille.  Kehitysvammaisia menee nimenomaan 345:llä koska auto lähtee Rinnekodista. Suunniteltiin 20 minuutin välein kulkevaa vaihdollista linjaa Myyrmäen asemalle, mutta se on lähinna kiinnostanut tämän foorumien teoreetikkoja, jotka haluaisivat suunnitellla joukkoliikennettä matemaattisilla kaavoilla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:25 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kehitysvammaisia ei ole helppo erottaakaan "tavallisista" matkustajista. 7, 14 ja 21 alkaviin vuoroihin menevissä  autoissa on paljon hoitajia. Muina tasatunteina ei niin paljon. Välillä ne onkin aika tyhjia, siksi 20 minuutin välein liikkennöivissä autoissa ei järkeä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:30 ----------
> ...


Itse ole tainnut matkustaa 345:lla viimeksi silloin kun kalustona oli Wiima-korinen Scania K112, joten teen pari tyhmää kysymystä:

Jos työvuoro loppuu tasalta, niin ei kai pysäkillä voi olla myös tasalta? Viisi ylikin taitaa tehdä tiukkaa, jos työt oikeasti loppuvat tasalta. Toinen asia, joka tuli mieleen ja kysyn kun en tiedä: Kuinka iso systeemi Rinnekoti on? Paljonko on henkilökuntaa ja asukkeja? Kuinka paljon omaisia ja ystäviä käy siellä päivittäin? Ja kuinka suuri osa (noin) heistä tulee sinne bussilla?

----------


## kuukanko

> Talvisaikaan olisimme mahtuneet Citeaan, mutta on olemassa joku syy, miksi siihen vaihdettiin tilava kalusto.


Siksi, että samoilla busseilla voidaan aikanaan ajaa Vihdintien runkolinjaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Itse ole tainnut matkustaa 345:lla viimeksi silloin kun kalustona oli Wiima-korinen Scania K112, joten teen pari tyhmää kysymystä:
> 
> Jos työvuoro loppuu tasalta, niin ei kai pysäkillä voi olla myös tasalta? Viisi ylikin taitaa tehdä tiukkaa, jos työt oikeasti loppuvat tasalta. Toinen asia, joka tuli mieleen ja kysyn kun en tiedä: Kuinka iso systeemi Rinnekoti on? Paljonko on henkilökuntaa ja asukkeja? Kuinka paljon omaisia ja ystäviä käy siellä päivittäin? Ja kuinka suuri osa (noin) heistä tulee sinne bussilla?




Ainola

Mäenalus 3, 02980 Espoo
050 435 9981

Alarinne

Kumputie 1 B (1.krs ), 02980 Espoo
050 326 5248

Annala

Rinnekodintie 11, 02980 Espoo
040 593 6649

Arvola

Nousumäki 2, 02980 Espoo
044 723 2829

Einola

Kumpukuja 4 F, 02980 Espoo
044 763 2983

Hiiala

Rinnekodintie 11, 02980 Espoo
050 560 5268

Jokipolku

Rinnekodintie 5 B, 02980 Espoo
040 032 7572

Kaisala

Rinnekodintie 15, 02980 Espoo
050 42 88 244

Kaskela

Kumpukuja 4, 02980 Espoo
050 409 7217

Kasvunkoti Maija

Kumpukuja 2, 02980 Espoo


Kasvunkoti Onni ja Ilona

Rinnekodintie 17, 02980 Espoo
044 762 0308

Kattara

Rinnekodintie 7, 02980 Espoo
040 582 2275 (A) / 040 064 3348 (B)


Lakistonkallio

Rinnekodintie 5 A, 02980 Espoo
050 432 3398

Lakistonpuro

Alajyrkäntie 2, 02980 Espoo
040 531 8023


Majakka

Kumputie 1, 02980 Espoo
044 720 2425

Oivala

Skogbyntie 3, 02980 Espoo
040 736 0054

Petunia

Kumputie 1, 02980 Espoo
040 5023 879

Seppola

Lakistonniitty 4, 02980 Espoo
050 375 8563

Toimela

Rinnekodintie 15, 02980 Espoo
040 536 8373 (Toimela 1) / 040 502 3739 (Toimela 2)

Turva

Kumputie 1, 02980 Espoo
040 635 7658

Vilkka

Rinnekodintie 5B, 02980 Espoo
040 032 7572
Muut

Perhehoito

Rinnekodintie 10, 02980 Espoo
Terveys

Pikkurinne

Kumputie 1, 02980 Espoo
040 502 3863
Työ ja osallisuus

Ankkuri

Rinnekodintie 13, 02980 Espoo
0400422415

Joonatan

Rinnekodintie 17, 02980 Espoo
044 752 7095

Kierrätys ja kuljetus

Skogbyntie 4, 02980 Espoo
050 527 9008

Kulttuuriryhmä

Jussilantie 2, 02980 Espoo
040 480 7026

Martinpaja

Jussilantie 2, 02980 Espoo
040 594 5272

Metsäryhmä

Skogbyntie 4, 02980 Espoo
040 567 2575

Nuorten valmentava toiminta

Rinnekodintie 17, 02980 Espoo
044 706 8909

Puutarha

Skogbyntie 4, 02980 Espoo
040 480 7039

Rempparyhmä

Skogbyntie 4, 02980 Espoo
050 560 5329

Tekstiili- ja käsityöpaja

Rinnekodintie 14, 02980 Espoo
040 480 7029


Toimintakeskus Martti

Rinnekodintie 14, 02980 Espoo
044 709 1181





Tuossa Lakistossa olevat osastot. Kun menin ensi kertaa töihin sinne, luulin että siellä on viisikerroksinen rakennus pöpelikössä, jossa bussin silmukkapäättäri. Alueella on 6 pysäkkiparia ! Rinnekoti on Suomen suurin yksityinen kehitysvamma-alan toimija. KUn kullakin osastolla on vähintään 10 asiakasta ja 10 hoitajaa sekä keskushallinnon työntekijät, niin voidaan päätellä vähän alueen koosta. Saan myöhemmin ihan tarkan vastauksen.

Bussi saapuu alueelle viittä vaille tasatuntia, seisoo hetken päättärillä ja lähtee päättäriltä 6-11 minuuttia yli tasan.

Osa työntekijöista tulee Lakistosta pohjoiseen päin ja he tulevat yleensä henkilöautoilla, koska se on ainoa mahdollisuus. Suhdelukua on vaikea sanoa, mutta vakkarityöntekijöistä taitaa enemmistö tulla pikkuautoilla. Asukkaiden ja henkilökunnan lisäksi alueelle saapuu erilaisia sidosryhmiä, esim terapeutit,saattajat ja muut ohjaajat. Läheiset tulevat sekä bussilla että henkilöautoilla.  lisää valaisee tämä sivu https://www.rinnekoti.fi/etusivu.html

----------


## Max

> Vakkarityöntekijöistä taitaa enemmistö tulla pikkuautoilla. Asukkaiden ja henkilökunnan lisäksi alueelle saapuu erilaisia sidosryhmiä, esim terapeutit,saattajat ja muut ohjaajat. Läheiset tulevat sekä bussilla että henkilöautoilla.


No niin varmaan tulevat henkilöautoilla, koska nykyinen 345 toimii vain reitin varresta tuleville, eikä oikeastaan ole osa seudullista liikennejärjestelmää, johon kuuluisivat järkevät vaihtomahdollisuudet. Jos se edes kurvaisi esim. Myyrmäen aseman kautta Hämeenlinnantielle, niin suora yhteys poistuisi vain Vihdintien varren autoliikkeiltä ja Pitäjänmäen toimistokeskittymältä, ja matka-aikakaan tuskin lisääntyisi, koska Hämeenlinnantiellä pääsee etenemään paljon Vihdintietä nopeammin. Sen sijaan siihen pääsisi vaihtamaan junasta, linjalta 560 ja lukuisilta Vantaalla kulkevilta linjoilta. Ja pian ehkä huomattaisiinkin, ettei niitä Elieliin asti matkustajia olekaan niin monta kuin nyt näyttää.

Sinänsähän Rinnekodin osalta suurin ongelma on, että se on rakennettu valtavaksi laitokseksi keskelle metsää aikana, jolloin vammaiset piti saada pois kunnon ihmisten silmistä.

----------


## Salomaa

Itse matkustan sillöin tällöin väli Myyrmäen asemalta Hämeenlinnanväylälle.Ei mikään kovin sujuva yhteys. Junasta pääsee kätevästi vaihtamaan Jokerin avulla liikenneympyrän kohdalla 345:een. Jokeri ja 345 risteää ympyrässä.  Pitäjänmäessä on Rinnekodin yksiköitä sekä tietysti kohta runsaat uudet asuntoalueet. Konalan tiivistäminen jatkuu joten linjan säilyttäminen nykyisellä reitillään on perusteltua.

Ja Valimotien vaihtoasematerminaalikin on tulossa.

Hoitava yksikön sijainti luonnon helmassa on tietyissä asioissa haittatekijä, toisaalta myös vahvuus. Tämä koskee myös esim päihdehuoltolaitoksia.  On totta että hoitoyksiköitä nyt jossain määrin vimmalla siirretään keskustan tuntumaan, mutta itse suhtaudun tähän varauksella.

----------


## Melamies

> Itse matkustan sillöin tällöin väli Myyrmäen asemalta Hämeenlinnanväylälle.Ei mikään kovin sujuva yhteys.


Tiheästi liikkennöivä 560 ajaa Hämeenlinnanväylän ali ja tältä osin sujuva vaihtoyhteys olisi mahdollinen. Paikalla on kuitenkin alimitoitettu (esim täysin tynkä kiihdytyskaista) liittymäkokonaisuus Hämeenlinnanväylälle, jonka sekaan on hankala rakentaa vaihtopysäkkejä. Nyt 560:n pysäkeiltä on turhan pitkä kävelymatka Hämeenlinnanväylän pysäkeille.

----------


## Akizz

> Pitäjänmäessä on Rinnekodin yksiköitä sekä tietysti kohta runsaat uudet asuntoalueet. Konalan tiivistäminen jatkuu joten linjan säilyttäminen nykyisellä reitillään on perusteltua.


345 matkustajamäärät ovat kärpäsen kakka verrattuna moniin muihin lakkautettaviin suoriin linjoihin. Matkustajamäärillä on siis ainakaan ko. linjan säilyttämistä turha perustella. Muutenkin sen kaltainen suora pääväylälinja ei ole HSL:lle yhtä arvokas, kuin nämä ns. keräilylinjat, jotka palvelevat useaa eri asuinaluetta ja niiden eri tarpeita (esim. 321 ja 436). Lisäksi mainitsemiasi alueita (Konala ja Pitäjänmäki) palvelee tiheä uusi runkolinja 300.

----------


## Max

> Junasta pääsee kätevästi vaihtamaan Jokerin avulla liikenneympyrän kohdalla 345:een. Jokeri ja 345 risteää ympyrässä.


Kokeilepas tuota... Jokeri kohtaa junan Pitäjänmäellä ja Oulunkylässä nykyisellään. Lisäksi tuo on kaksi vaihtoa, kun tähän linjaan liittyen on murehdittu että yksikin on liikaa...

----------


## Salomaa

> 345 matkustajamäärät ovat kärpäsen kakka verrattuna moniin muihin lakkautettaviin suoriin linjoihin. Matkustajamäärillä on siis ainakaan ko. linjan säilyttämistä turha perustella. Muutenkin sen kaltainen suora pääväylälinja ei ole HSL:lle yhtä arvokas, kuin nämä ns. keräilylinjat, jotka palvelevat useaa eri asuinaluetta ja niiden eri tarpeita (esim. 321 ja 436). Lisäksi mainitsemiasi alueita (Konala ja Pitäjänmäki) palvelee tiheä uusi runkolinja 300.


Tässähän on työvaiheet ohi. eli ensin ehdotettiin vaihdollista, sitten kerättiin palautteita ja pidettiin asukkaiden kuulemistilausuuksia. Pitäisi perustella, mikä siinä menee pieleen , jos linjasuunnitelma korjataan asukkaiden tarpeita vastaavaksi. On vähän outoa että täällä vastustetaan suoraa 345:ä. Olen itse matkustanut kaikissa Manskun ja Vihdintien linjoissa ja 345 ei matkustajamääriltään ole vähäinen. Muutos on tehty ja täällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kirjoittajat ovat nyt myöhässä.

----------


## Akizz

> Tässähän on työvaiheet ohi. eli ensin ehdotettiin vaihdollista, sitten kerättiin palautteita ja pidettiin asukkaiden kuulemistilausuuksia. Pitäisi perustella, mikä siinä menee pieleen , jos linjasuunnitelma korjataan asukkaiden tarpeita vastaavaksi. On vähän outoa että täällä vastustetaan suoraa 345:ä. Olen itse matkustanut kaikissa Manskun ja Vihdintien linjoissa ja 345 ei matkustajamääriltään ole vähäinen. Muutos on tehty ja täällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kirjoittajat ovat nyt myöhässä.


Ei kukaan mitään myöhässä ole, tuo on vasta toinen luonnos ja ilmeisesti ainakin vielä kolmas tulee. +Ainakaan itse en niinkään vastusta 345 lakkautusta sinäänsä, mutta on omituinen ja mielestäni huono ratkaisu, että suorat linjat lakkautetaan ja yksi epämääräinen linja jätetään, eikä strategiaa muutamalla asuinalueella noudateta. Jos kaikki suorat linjat säilyisi, eli runkoverkkomaista joukkoliikennettä ei Pohjois-Espooseen tulisi, olisi kantani omalta osalta täysin eri.

----------


## Minä vain

> Pitäisi perustella, mikä siinä menee pieleen , jos linjasuunnitelma korjataan asukkaiden tarpeita vastaavaksi.


Kirjoitinkin jo aikaisemmin, että asukkaat _luulee_ linjastosuunnitelman vastaavan heidän tarpeitaan. Heillä ei kuitenkaan ole käsitystä matka-ajoista ja vaihtoyhteyksistä eri vaihtoehdoissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei kukaan mitään myöhässä ole, tuo on vasta toinen luonnos ja ilmeisesti ainakin vielä kolmas tulee. +Ainakaan itse en niinkään vastusta 345 lakkautusta sinäänsä, mutta on omituinen ja mielestäni huono ratkaisu, että suorat linjat lakkautetaan ja yksi epämääräinen linja jätetään, eikä strategiaa muutamalla asuinalueella noudateta. Jos kaikki suorat linjat säilyisi, eli runkoverkkomaista joukkoliikennettä ei Pohjois-Espooseen tulisi, olisi kantani omalta osalta täysin eri.


En minä nyt millään usko että vatuloidaan edelleen ja sanotaan että 345 muuttuu vaihdolliseksi. Olen perustellut että 345 on kaikkea muuta kuin epämääräinen linja. Vaikka 345 säilyy suorana, niin onhan kuitenkin merkittävä muutos runkobussin 300 aloittaminen Pähkinärinteen kautta Myyrmäkeen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:00 ----------




> Kirjoitinkin jo aikaisemmin, että asukkaat _luulee_ linjastosuunnitelman vastaavan heidän tarpeitaan. Heillä ei kuitenkaan ole käsitystä matka-ajoista ja vaihtoyhteyksistä eri vaihtoehdoissa.


Tuosta ei sitten tule yhtään mitään jos joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijat ottavat työkalupakkiinsa käsitteen *asukkaat luulee.* Asiat voidaan tehdä vaikeaksi, kun suunnittelijat alkavat pohtia että luulevatko asukkaat voi onko heillä perusteltu kanta.

----------


## aki

> En minä nyt millään usko että vatuloidaan edelleen ja sanotaan että 345 muuttuu vaihdolliseksi. Olen perustellut että 345 on kaikkea muuta kuin epämääräinen linja. Vaikka 345 säilyy suorana, niin onhan kuitenkin merkittävä muutos runkobussin 300 aloittaminen Pähkinärinteen kautta Myyrmäkeen.


En minäkään usko että muutoksia enää tehdään 345:n osalta. Tällä ei myöskään ole merkittävästi vaikutusta runkolinjan 300 kannalta koska 345:n vuorovälit ovat pitkät 30/60 minuuttia. Mielenkiintoista on nyt mitä tapahtuu linjalle 321? Jos tämäkin päätetään säilyttää suorana linjana, niin silloin runkolinjan rinnalla kulkisi jo kaksi muuta linjaa joka varmasti jo vaikuttaisi runkolinjan vuoroväleihin ja näin ollen veisi pohjaa koko runkolinjan idealta. Odotellaan nyt seuraavaa korjattua luonnosta joka varmaan julkaistaan syksyn aikana.

----------


## Akizz

Blogiin on nyt tullut muutosehdotuksia. Merkittävimpinä 566 ja 311 yhdistäminen linjaksi 581, jonka reittinä Espoon keskus -  Järvenperä - Vanhakartano - Hämeenkylä - Pähkinärinne - Rajatorppa - Myyrmäki - Kaivoksela.

Toinen merkittävän muutosehdotus koskee linjaa 37, jonka jatkamista Honkasuolta Myyrmäkeen ehdotettiin.

----------


## Makke93

> Toinen merkittävän muutosehdotus koskee linjaa 37, jonka jatkamista Honkasuolta Myyrmäkeen ehdotettiin.


37 Myrmäkeen oli jo 2015 Linjastosuunnitelmassa, jatkaminen on ollut odottamassa tieyhteyden valmistumista.

571 ja 574 vieminen Uomatieltä Vaskivuorentielle on tosiaan se merkittävämpi osa. Ihan hyvä itse asiassa, sillä Uomatiellä on huima ylitarjonta ja linjoja itään säilyy silti.

Tästä kommentoinkin jo blogikirjoitusta, mutta tuo 335:n reittimuutos ei kyllä paljoa Kivimäkeläisiä auta. Ongelmahan on että matka-aika vaihdolla 400:n kasvaa huomattavasti 421:stä. Jos Kivimäen läpi kulkisi joku linja siten että sillä pääsisi toiseen suuntaan 431:n reitin varteen, se olisi paljon enemmän 421:stä vastaava vaihdollinen reitti. Ja 335:nhan todellinen ongelma on ettei Askistosta ole järkevää vaihtolinjaa 300:lle ja 345:lla on aivan erilainen ja harva vuoroväli että se toimisi vaihdollisena yhteytenä Helsingin pääkaduille päin.

----------


## aki

Täytyy sanoa että näin Pähkinärinteessä asuvana tämä suunnitelma vaikuttaa lähes täydelliseltä jos esitetyt muutokset toteutetaan. Omalta kotipysäkiltäni (Lammaskuja) pääsisi tulevaisuudessa vaihdottomasti hyvin moneen suuntaan. Runkolinjalla 300 Myyrmäkeen ja Helsinkiin. Linjalla 555 Leppävaaraan ja Martinlaaksoon sekä linjalla 581 Espoon keskukseen, Myyrmäkeen ja Kaivokselaan.

----------


## aki

Blogissa on nyt pohdittu Vapaalan ja Hämevaaran palvelua. Mitään isompia muutoksia ei ole esitetty. Viikonloppuisin palvelua voitaisiin parantaa jatkamalla linjaa 335B Myyrmäestä Vapaalaan ja linjalle 581 perustettaisiin viikonloppuversio 581B Myyrmäki-Rajatorppa-Pähkinärinne-Hämeenkylä. Linjan 335 K-variaatiosta luovuttaisiin jolloin jokainen 335:n vuoro tekisi piston Hämevaarassa. Runkolinjoille 300 ja 520 suunnitellaan yhteistä pysäkkiä Vihdintielle jotta vaihdot linjojen välillä onnistuisivat,

----------


## Wreith

Riittääkö myyrmäen bussiterminaalin nykyinen kapasiteetti linjasto-uudistuksien myötä? Jos nyt olen yhtään kärryillä niin linjastomuutoksien perusteella sinne päättäisi linjat 37, 39, Runkolinja 300, Runkolinja 530, 571, 574. Linjan 300 vuoroväli tulee olemaan 7.5min ja linjojen 37 & 571 vuorovälejä oli tarkoitus tihentää. Luulisi tämän aiheuttavan pientä tungosta ruuhkassa. 

Paljon oranssia tullaan näkemään sielä suunnalla kun myös myyrmäen läheltä kulkevat lisäksi linjat 400, 520 & 560.

----------


## Makke93

> Riittääkö myyrmäen bussiterminaalin nykyinen kapasiteetti linjasto-uudistuksien myötä? Jos nyt olen yhtään kärryillä niin linjastomuutoksien perusteella sinne päättäisi linjat 37, 39, Runkolinja 300, Runkolinja 530, 571, 574. Linjan 300 vuoroväli tulee olemaan 7.5min ja linjojen 37 & 571 vuorovälejä oli tarkoitus tihentää. Luulisi tämän aiheuttavan pientä tungosta ruuhkassa. 
> 
> Paljon oranssia tullaan näkemään sielä suunnalla kun myös myyrmäen läheltä kulkevat lisäksi linjat 400, 520 & 560.


Laskin että 37(6) 39(6) 300(8) 530(6) 571(3) 574(3) olisi  ruuhkassa yhteensä 32 lähtöä ruuhkatuntina. Viime vuonna kun oli sama huolenaihe edellisen luonnoksen kanssa, päättyi Myyrmäkeen 17 vuoroa ruuhkatuntina, sen jäkeen on 39:n vuoroväli ruuhkassa tihentynyt 10 minuuttiin eli lähtöjä on 20. Pysäkkejä on 11, mukaan lukien 4 ohituspysäkkiä, 1 saapuvien pysäkki ja 1 palvelulinjapysäkki, eli lähteville isoille busseille on 5 pysäkkiä. Se tarkoittaa 6,4 lähtöä tunnissa per pysäkki eli lähtö vähän yli joka 9. minuutti. 300:lle oma pysäkki ja lopuille mahtuu 1-2 linjaa siten että joka pysäkillä on 10min vuoroväli.

----------


## Wreith

> Laskin että 37(6) 39(6) 300(8) 530(6) 571(3) 574(3) olisi  ruuhkassa yhteensä 32 lähtöä ruuhkatuntina. Viime vuonna kun oli sama huolenaihe edellisen luonnoksen kanssa, päättyi Myyrmäkeen 17 vuoroa ruuhkatuntina, sen jäkeen on 39:n vuoroväli ruuhkassa tihentynyt 10 minuuttiin eli lähtöjä on 20. Pysäkkejä on 11, mukaan lukien 4 ohituspysäkkiä, 1 saapuvien pysäkki ja 1 palvelulinjapysäkki, eli lähteville isoille busseille on 5 pysäkkiä. Se tarkoittaa 6,4 lähtöä tunnissa per pysäkki eli lähtö vähän yli joka 9. minuutti. 300:lle oma pysäkki ja lopuille mahtuu 1-2 linjaa siten että joka pysäkillä on 10min vuoroväli.


Tiukkaa tekee. Lähinnä varmaa ongelma muodostuukin taukopaikan suhteen.

----------


## aki

> Tiukkaa tekee. Lähinnä varmaa ongelma muodostuukin taukopaikan suhteen.


Eiköhän nuo suunnitellut linjat ihan hyvin mahdu terminaaliin. Tosiaan jatkossa terminaaliin jääviä linjoja olisi kuusi (37, 39, 300, 530, 571 ja 574) Muut linjat ajavat terminaalin läpi tai ohi (335, 520, 560 ja 581) 
Vielä vuonna 2014 terminaaliin päättyi ruuhka-aikaan 10 linjaa (43, 44, 45, 50, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57 ja 452) Tuolloin ruuhkatunnin aikana klo 15-16 lähteviä vuoroja oli 25 eli viisi enemmän kuin nykytilanteessa.


Laiturijako voisi mennä tulevaisuudessa seuraavasti:

Terminaalista

L12: 571, 574
L13: 335 (Askistoon)
L14: 39, 581 (Kaivokselaan)
L15: 300
L16: Palvelulinjat
L17: 37, 581

Jönsaksentieltä

L18: 520, 560
L19: 335, 530
L20: 520, 560
L21:

----------


## JT

Linjojen 311 ja 566 yhdistämisessä linjaksi 581 minulle ei valkene miksi reitti pitäisi muuttaa Vapaalan sijasta Pähkinärinteen kautta, jolloin 335 kulkisi Vapaalan kautta ja saisi vielä lisää mutkia reitilleen. 300:han on jo ihan huikean hyvää palvelua Myyrmäestä Pähkinärinteeseen.

----------


## aki

> Linjojen 311 ja 566 yhdistämisessä linjaksi 581 minulle ei valkene miksi reitti pitäisi muuttaa Vapaalan sijasta Pähkinärinteen kautta, jolloin 335 kulkisi Vapaalan kautta ja saisi vielä lisää mutkia reitilleen. 300:han on jo ihan huikean hyvää palvelua Myyrmäestä Pähkinärinteeseen.


Jos linja 581 kääntyisi Pähkinärinteestä Vapaalaan, niin linjalle 300 ei olisi vaihtoyhteyttä samalta pysäkiltä Helsingin suuntaan. Vaihto Luhtitiellä Ulkoniitynkujan pysäkillä vaatii kadun ylityksen. Käsittääkseni linjan 581 yksi tarkoitus on tarjota Järvenperän ja Vanhakartanon asukkaille sujuva vaihtoyhteys runkolinjalle 300.
Linjalle 335 toki tulee ylimääräinen mutka Vapaalan kautta mutta toisaalta Pähkinärinteen koukkaus jää pois. Linnaisten ja Vapaalan matkustajamäärät ovat muutenkin niin pienet, että kyllä samalla linjalla voidaan hyvin hoitaa kummankin alueen palvelutarve.

----------


## Miska

> Linjojen 311 ja 566 yhdistämisessä linjaksi 581 minulle ei valkene miksi reitti pitäisi muuttaa Vapaalan sijasta Pähkinärinteen kautta, jolloin 335 kulkisi Vapaalan kautta ja saisi vielä lisää mutkia reitilleen. 300:han on jo ihan huikean hyvää palvelua Myyrmäestä Pähkinärinteeseen.


Tuolla ratkaisulla saadaan linjat 555 ja 581 menemään Pähkinärinteestä Hämeenkylään samalta pysäkiltä, mikä helpottaa vaihtoja runkolinjalta 300.

----------


## Minä vain

Ei kyllä kateeksi suunnittelualueella runkolinjojen tai raideliikenteen ulkopuolella asuvia. Ensin pitää nousta runkolinjan kyytiin, jonka matka-aika heittelehtii hieman myöhästyäkseen puolen tunnin välein kulkevasta liityntäbussista ja sen jälkeen pitää odottaa kylmässä ilman palveluja seuraavaa vaunua puoli tuntia.

----------


## aki

Kehä III:n peruskorjaus ja eritasoliittymän rakentaminen Askiston kohdalla ei ole saamassa valtiolta rahoitusta ensi vuodelle. Tiepohjan lahoavien puupaalujen kuntoa on seurattu eikä akuuttia sortumavaaraa ole https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006283906.html

----------


## aki

Nyt on julkaistu yölinjastoluonnos https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.blogspot.com/

39N: Linjan reitti säilyisi nykyisellään mutta jatkuisi Honkasuolta Myyrmäkeen linjan 560 nykyiselle päätepysäkille. Vuoroväli 20 min.
231N: Linjan reitti säilyisi nykyisellään mutta jatkuisi Vanhakartanoon. Vuoroväli 30 min.
300:   Sama reitti kuin päiväliikenteessä. Vuoroväli 20 min,
415N: Muuten nykyisellään mutta Myyrmäessä ja Martinlaaksossa reittimuutos. Vuoroväli 60 min.
431N: Elielinaukio-Kuninkaantammi-Kivistö-Lentoasema. Vuoroväli 30 min.
436N: Elielinaukio-Myyrmäki-Martinlaakso-Niipperi-Kalajärvi. Vuoroväli 60 min.

Tässä suunnitellussa yölinjastossa ei näyttäisi olevan minkäänlaista yhteyttä Rinnekotiin, Askistoon, Hämeenkylään eikä Vapaalaan. Nykyinen yölinjasto on tähän suunnitelmaan verrattuna paljon kattavampi.

----------


## kallio843

Vähän luulen että nyt kun 345 on päätetty jättää entiselleen niin sille lisätään joku K, N, tai T-variaatio joka ajaa Pähkinärinteen ja Hämeenkylän kautta nykyiseen tapaan illan viimeiset ja aamun ensimmäiset lähdöt. Muutenhan tuo näyttää ihan fiksulle ja erityisesti 431N jatko Lentoasemalle kuulostaa hyvältä. Kivistössä asunee Lentoasemalla työskenteleviä ja viikonloppuaamuina on ollut haastetta ehtiä työvuoroihin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt on julkaistu yölinjastoluonnos https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...
> 
> Tässä suunnitellussa yölinjastossa ei näyttäisi olevan minkäänlaista yhteyttä Rinnekotiin, Askistoon, Hämeenkylään eikä Vapaalaan. Nykyinen yölinjasto on tähän suunnitelmaan verrattuna paljon kattavampi.


Ilmeisesti Rinnekotiin ajetaan nykyisellä tavalla siten että 345N:n kaltaista koukkausta Pähkinärinteen kautta ei tehdä ja kaikki vuorot ajaisivat siten tunnuksella 345.

----------


## Munkki

> Ilmeisesti Rinnekotiin ajetaan nykyisellä tavalla siten että 345N:n kaltaista koukkausta Pähkinärinteen kautta ei tehdä ja kaikki vuorot ajaisivat siten tunnuksella 345.


Linjan 300 kohdalla lukee kyllä, että kulkee samaa reittiä kuin päivälläkin. Kyllähän 345 kohdallakin luulisi sitten lukevan. Tietenkin toivon kyllä 345N:än jatkuvan. Jos jotain muutosta on pakko toivoa niin voisi mennä Lahnuksen ja Lepsämänjoen alueiden läpi.

----------


## kallio843

Ilmeisesti linjalle 345 ei ole tulossa N-vuoroja koska HSL pieniin matkustajamääriin vedoten ei ole järjestetämässä yöliikennettä Hämeenkylään. Näin ollen Askiston palveluksi jäänee hiljaiseen aikaan 436N.

----------


## aki

> Ilmeisesti linjalle 345 ei ole tulossa N-vuoroja koska HSL pieniin matkustajamääriin vedoten ei ole järjestetämässä yöliikennettä Hämeenkylään. Näin ollen Askiston palveluksi jäänee hiljaiseen aikaan 436N.


Yölinjasto on kerännyt reilussa vuorokaudessa jo yli 90 kommenttia. Iso osa kommenteista koskee linjaa 436N ja nimenomaan Niipperin yhteyttä. Hyvin monessa viestissä haluttaisiin palauttaa entinen 324N joka kulkisi suoraan Vihdintietä Niipperiin. 
Väkisin tulee mieleen että näitä 324N/436N viestejä lähettelee yksi tai muutama henkilö, mutta halutaan antaa vaikutelma että asialla olisi suurikin joukko. 
Niipperi ja Kalajärvi sentään säilyttävät yölinjansa, kun taas suurin osa Askistosta on menettämässä yöliikenteen kokonaan. Hämeenkylässäkin kävelymatkat pitenevät huomattavasti. Saa nyt nähdä aikooko HSL jotenkin korjata suunnitelmaa näiden alueiden osalta.

----------


## kallio843

Toi 324N on ihan höpöhöpöä, 300 menee Vihdintietä ja 436N Martinlaakson ja Niipperin kautta Kalajärvelle. On tietenkin mahdollisuus linjata viimeisenä mainittu Askiston läpi ajamaan jos siitä kovasti palautetta tulee.

----------


## Akizz

Yleisestihän linjan 324 palautusta on toivottu sen lakkautuksen jälkeen todella paljon. Lähes kaikki Niipperin joukkoliikennematkustajat olivat pettyneitä kun 436 tuli, sillä se lisäsi paljon matka-aikaa ja nyt reitti mutkittelee pitkin Vantaan kyliä. Sinäänsähän siis varmasti kysyntää kyseiselle linjalle löytyy. Silti yölinjana matkustajia ei ole niin isoja massoja, että kyseisen 324N linjan perustaminen olisi realistista. Muutenkin vaikuttaa että pääpiirteittäin koko suunnitelma on jo ennakkoon päätetty ja kommenttien perusteella tehdään ihan pieniä kosmeettisia parannuksia/muutoksia.

----------


## Aleksi

> Yleisestihän linjan 324 palautusta on toivottu sen lakkautuksen jälkeen todella paljon. Lähes kaikki Niipperin joukkoliikennematkustajat olivat pettyneitä kun 436 tuli, sillä se lisäsi paljon matka-aikaa ja nyt reitti mutkittelee pitkin Vantaan kyliä. Sinäänsähän siis varmasti kysyntää kyseiselle linjalle löytyy. Silti yölinjana matkustajia ei ole niin isoja massoja, että kyseisen 324N linjan perustaminen olisi realistista. Muutenkin vaikuttaa että pääpiirteittäin koko suunnitelma on jo ennakkoon päätetty ja kommenttien perusteella tehdään ihan pieniä kosmeettisia parannuksia/muutoksia.


Yöaikaan matkustajamäärät ovat vielä normaalia pienempiä niin on järkevää ajattaa linjat sellaisilla reiteillä että ne keräävät tasaisesti matkustajia. Myös matkaan kuluva aika on usein kohtuullinen kun muuta liikennettä ei juuri ole. Yölinjastoluonnos noudattelee muutenkin päiväaikaan tiheimmin liikennöittyjä yhteysvälejä. 

Sinänsä arvostettavaa tuo sitoutuminen Niipperin yhteyksien puolustamiseksi. En kuitenkaan itse näe arvoa tuossa että kommentteja pitää tehdä useiden nimimerkkien suojissa ja itse itselleen kommentoiden.

----------


## tislauskolonni

436N tarvitaan tuolle reitille Martinlaakson yhteyksien takia. Ilman sitä Martinlaaksoon pääsisi vain kerran tunnissa yöaikaan, mikä voisi olla varsinkin viikonloppuisin liian vähän.

----------


## aki

Lopullinen suunnitelma on nyt julkaistu https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.blogspot.com/. Mitään oleellisia muutoksia viimeisimpiin suunnitelmiin verrattuna ei enää tehty. Yölinjastossa Hämeenkylä ja Askisto saavat jatkossakin palvelua linjan 345N muodossa joka liikennöi reitillä Elielinaukio-Hämeenkylä-Askisto-Kalajärvi-Rinnekoti (ajetaan vain Helsingin suunnasta) ja lisäksi poikittaislinjalle 571 tulee yöliikennettä klo 1.30 asti Pe-La öinä.

Uutta linjastoa käsitellään seuraavaksi HSL:n hallituksessa 17.12.

----------


## Wreith

> Lopullinen suunnitelma on nyt julkaistu https://hameenlinnanvaylavihdintie.blogspot.com/. Mitään oleellisia muutoksia viimeisimpiin suunnitelmiin verrattuna ei enää tehty. Yölinjastossa Hämeenkylä ja Askisto saavat jatkossakin palvelua linjan 345N muodossa joka liikennöi reitillä Elielinaukio-Hämeenkylä-Askisto-Kalajärvi-Rinnekoti (ajetaan vain Helsingin suunnasta) ja lisäksi poikittaislinjalle 571 tulee yöliikennettä klo 1.30 asti Pe-La öinä.
> 
> Uutta linjastoa käsitellään seuraavaksi HSL:n hallituksessa 17.12.


Omasta mielestä suunnitelma näyttää nyt hyvältä. 345N säilyttäminen on hyvä ratkaisu vaikkakin matkustaja määrät on alhaiset.

----------


## Akizz

> Omasta mielestä suunnitelma näyttää nyt hyvältä. 345N säilyttäminen on hyvä ratkaisu vaikkakin matkustaja määrät on alhaiset.


Kuinkas paljon kuljet kyseisellä alueella joukkoliikenteellä. Kyllä helposti kaikki suunnitelmat näyttää hyvältä paperilla, mutta entäs käytännössä?

----------


## Wreith

> Kuinkas paljon kuljet kyseisellä alueella joukkoliikenteellä. Kyllä helposti kaikki suunnitelmat näyttää hyvältä paperilla, mutta entäs käytännössä?


En ainakaan itse näe ongelmia tässä nimittäin asustelen tässä vihdintien lähistöllä. Linja 345N tuo ekstraa linjan 300 rinnalle. En tiedä jos asuu metsien keskellä miten suuresti vaikuttaa liikkumiseen tämä. Mistä voimme tietää osottautuuko toimivaksi jos koko linjastouudistusta ei ole otettu käyttöön? 

Toimiva suunnitelma ei aina tarkoita sitä että kaikkien pitäisi päästä mahd. nopeasti perille. Nopeasti vilkaistuna joidenki alueiden palvelutaso laskee mutta vilkkaimmilla kasvaa. Onhan siinä silloin muustakin kyse kun rahansäästöstä.

----------


## Makke93

HSL on vastannut blogin kommenteissa kysymykseen siitä, miksi jokeri2 on jaettu kahdeksi linjaksi. Vastauksena on että Malmista länteen riittää 10min vuoroväli kun taas Malmista itään tarvitaan 5 minuuttia. Linjanhan vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä 8min ja sitä ei ole vielä nähty tarpeelliseksi tihenentää edes uusimmassa Talous- ja toimintasuunnitelmassa. Linjaakin edeltäneellä 78:lla oli sama 8min vuoroväli, jota tosin ajettiin kaksiakselisilla. 

Samoin luulisi silloin että myös 530 olisi jätetty vain Jorvin ja Matinkylän välille eikä viety Myyrmäkeen asti, kun ainakin viime kesäisen Runkolinja 530 -raportin mukaan runkolinja kuormittuisi melko hyvin viidenkin minuutin vuorovälillä tuolla aikaisemmalla välillä.




> En ainakaan itse näe ongelmia tässä nimittäin asustelen tässä vihdintien lähistöllä. Linja 345N tuo ekstraa linjan 300 rinnalle. En tiedä jos asuu metsien keskellä miten suuresti vaikuttaa liikkumiseen tämä. Mistä voimme tietää osottautuuko toimivaksi jos koko linjastouudistusta ei ole otettu käyttöön? 
> 
> Toimiva suunnitelma ei aina tarkoita sitä että kaikkien pitäisi päästä mahd. nopeasti perille. Nopeasti vilkaistuna joidenki alueiden palvelutaso laskee mutta vilkkaimmilla kasvaa. Onhan siinä silloin muustakin kyse kun rahansäästöstä.


Kyllä voidaan sanoa ettei ole onnistunut linjastouudistus, kun HSL:n ilmoittamat tavoitteet eivät edes täyty. Eli ylitarjonnan siirtäminen nykyisten suorien linjojen moottoritieosuudelta haaroille tekemällä runkolinjoja moottoritieosuudelle ja liityntälinjoja haaroille. Tämä koko linjastouudistuksen ydin ei täyty vaan suorat yhteydet korvautuvat vaihdollisilla ilman että vuovovälit paranevat. Ja vieläpä ei saada edes säästöjä tästä huolimatta.

----------


## kallio843

Lienee selvää että linjoille 583 ja 584 vaaditaan vähintään sähköniveltä kalustoksi. Nyt on nimittäin tehty sellaiset linjat että mikään kalusto ei riitä sen matkustajamäärän tarpeisiin..

----------


## Miska

> Tämä koko linjastouudistuksen ydin ei täyty vaan suorat yhteydet korvautuvat vaihdollisilla ilman että vuovovälit paranevat. Ja vieläpä ei saada edes säästöjä tästä huolimatta.


Millä liityntään siirtyvillä alueilla vuorotarjonta ei lisäänny?

----------


## Makke93

> Millä liityntään siirtyvillä alueilla vuorotarjonta ei lisäänny?


Pohjois-Espoossa 436-437 alueella yhteinen 10min vuoroväli on edelleen 10min 583 ja 584:n kesken, Ylästössä kulkee nykyään ruuhkassa 571 15min välein ja 415 30min välein, vastaisuudessa 571+574 on sama 6 lähtöä tunnissa. Lintuvaaran ja Rajatorpantien varresta 321 kulkee 15min välein ja 565 kahdesti tunnissa, 530 korvaa nämä 10min vuorovälillä eli samalla määrällä lähtöjä. Askistosta kulkee 335 kahdesti tunnissa ja 332 kahdesti tunnissa, uusi 335 vain kolmasti. Hämeenkylässä kulkee 311 ja 322 kummatkin kolmasti tunnissa, uudella linjastolla 581 ja 555 myöskin kummatkin kolmasti tunnissa.

----------


## kallio843

Ihan vakavissaan väität että 10 minuutin vuoroväli Niipperistä Aviapolikseen ei riitä? Mun mielestä tunnin vuoroväliki on jo liikaa..

----------


## Makke93

> Ihan vakavissaan väität että 10 minuutin vuoroväli Niipperistä Aviapolikseen ei riitä? Mun mielestä tunnin vuoroväliki on jo liikaa..


En ole väittänyt mitään vuorovälien riittävyydestä. Kyse on siitä, että HSL:n perustelut linjastomallille ei vastaa toteutusta. Sanotaan että suorat linjat poisviemällä palvelu tihenee, ja sitten ne onkin jäämässä entiselleen paitsi vaihdollisiksi.

----------


## Miska

> Pohjois-Espoossa 436-437 alueella yhteinen 10min vuoroväli on edelleen 10min 583 ja 584:n kesken, Ylästössä kulkee nykyään ruuhkassa 571 15min välein ja 415 30min välein, vastaisuudessa 571+574 on sama 6 lähtöä tunnissa. Lintuvaaran ja Rajatorpantien varresta 321 kulkee 15min välein ja 565 kahdesti tunnissa, 530 korvaa nämä 10min vuorovälillä eli samalla määrällä lähtöjä. Askistosta kulkee 335 kahdesti tunnissa ja 332 kahdesti tunnissa, uusi 335 vain kolmasti. Hämeenkylässä kulkee 311 ja 322 kummatkin kolmasti tunnissa, uudella linjastolla 581 ja 555 myöskin kummatkin kolmasti tunnissa.


Tiettyinä ajanhetkinä nyktilanne varmasti onkin tuollainen kuin kuvasit. Todellisuudessa esimerkiksi Niipperistä Kehäradalle pääsee aamuruuhkassa klo 6 - 9 yhteensä 12 lähdöllä eli keskimääräinen vuoroväli on 15 minuuttia. Lyhimmillään vuoroväli näyttäisi olevan parissa kohdassa 11-12 min. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vuorotarjonta paranee merkittävästi, kuten monessa muussakin paikassa. Vastaavasti esimerkiksi Ylästössä on nykytilanteessa vilkkaimpaan ruuhka-aikaan kuusi lähtöä tunnissa hieman epätasaisin väliajoin, mutta keskellä päivää tarjontaa on vain 3 lähtöä tunnissa eivätkä nekään tasavälisesti. Uudessa linjastossa tarjontaa on aamusta alkuiltaan 6 lähtöä tunnissa ja viikonloppuisinkin 4 lähtöä tunnissa, mikä on varsin hyvää palvelua pientaloalueelle. 

Lisäksi täytyy huomioida, että joitakin alueita palvelevat myös muut kuin mainitsemasi linjat. Esimerkiksi Hämeenkylän tapauksessa yhteyksiä tuovat linjojen 555 ja 581 ohella linjat 335, 345, 583 ja 584. Askistossa puolestaan pohjoisosaa palvelee linjan 335 ohella linja 345 ja eteläosaa linjat 581, 583 ja 584.

----------


## aki

> Pohjois-Espoossa 436-437 alueella yhteinen 10min vuoroväli on edelleen 10min 583 ja 584:n kesken, Ylästössä kulkee nykyään ruuhkassa 571 15min välein ja 415 30min välein, vastaisuudessa 571+574 on sama 6 lähtöä tunnissa. Lintuvaaran ja Rajatorpantien varresta 321 kulkee 15min välein ja 565 kahdesti tunnissa, 530 korvaa nämä 10min vuorovälillä eli samalla määrällä lähtöjä. Askistosta kulkee 335 kahdesti tunnissa ja 332 kahdesti tunnissa, uusi 335 vain kolmasti. Hämeenkylässä kulkee 311 ja 322 kummatkin kolmasti tunnissa, uudella linjastolla 581 ja 555 myöskin kummatkin kolmasti tunnissa.


Esittämilläsi alueilla pois lukien Askisto, vuoromäärät säilyvät entisellään. Askistosta on aamuruuhkassa lähtöjä enemmän kuin mainitsit. Linjoilla 332, 335 ja 335B on klo 6-9 välillä yhteensä 18 lähtöä. Suunnitelmassa 335:n lähtöjä olisi enää yhdeksän. On kuitenkin selvää että nykytilanteessa Askistosta on selkeästi ylitarjontaa alueen kokoon nähden. Suunniteltu 20 minuutin vuoroväli on Askiston kokoiseen kylään aivan riittävä. Niipperissä ja Hämeenkylässä 10 minuutin vuoroväli on myös ruuhka-aikaan riittävä.
Vapaalassakin tarjonta vähenee nykyisestä linjan 332 poistuessa, mutta jäljelle jäävä 335 riittää hyvin hoitamaan omakotialueen palvelutarpeen.

----------


## Akizz

Tätä suunnitelmaa piti käsitellä 17.12. kokouksessa, mutta asialle päätettiin ottaa jälleen aikalisä. https://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/...oon-vastarinta

----------


## Makke93

Blogiin oli vaivihkaa vaihdettu linjaston käsittelypäivämääräksi hallituksessa 11.2, mutta esityslistan perusteella se ei tule sinne vielä silloinkaan. Jääköhän linjaston viimeistely seuraavaan talveen, kuten on jo kerran tapahtunut.

----------


## joboo

> Blogiin oli vaivihkaa vaihdettu linjaston käsittelypäivämääräksi hallituksessa 11.2, mutta esityslistan perusteella se ei tule sinne vielä silloinkaan. Jääköhän linjaston viimeistely seuraavaan talveen, kuten on jo kerran tapahtunut.


Varmaa todennut että linjasto ei tule toimimaan/suuniteltu päi metiköitä. Kokonaan vaan uusiks ja se luvattu tiiheä vuoroväli liityntälinjoille eikä mitään 20min

----------


## Akizz

> Varmaa todennut että linjasto ei tule toimimaan/suuniteltu päi metiköitä. Kokonaan vaan uusiks ja se luvattu tiiheä vuoroväli liityntälinjoille eikä mitään 20min


Tästä ollaan keskusteltu mm. HSL:n hallituksen jäsenten kanssa. On oletettavaa, ettei suunnitelma tuollaisenaan tule menemään läpi, sillä hallitus ei sitä hyväksy. Sitä tosin en tiedä, mitä auttaa siirtää ja siirtää sitä eteenpäin. Olisi parempi jatkaa suunnittelua. Tai oikeastaan aloittaa se kokonaan alusta.

----------


## Makke93

Linjastosuunnitelma on vihdoinkin HSL:n hallituksen kokouksen esityslistalla ensi viikolla. Mukana on PDF-muotoinen luonnos, joka eroaa blogin 'viimeistellystä' luonnoksesta 321:n säilyttämisen osalta. Samalla maininta 533 jatkosta ja 582 muutoksista ovat poistuneet, mutta 300 tai 345 vuorovälejä ei ole kuitenkaan muutettu. Myöskin 581/B on hajotettu takaisin linjoiksi 566 ja 311.

----------


## aki

> Linjastosuunnitelma on vihdoinkin HSL:n hallituksen kokouksen esityslistalla ensi viikolla. Mukana on PDF-muotoinen luonnos, joka eroaa blogin 'viimeistellystä' luonnoksesta 321:n säilyttämisen osalta. Samalla maininta 533 jatkosta ja 582 muutoksista ovat poistuneet, mutta 300 tai 345 vuorovälejä ei ole kuitenkaan muutettu. Myöskin 581/B on hajotettu takaisin linjoiksi 566 ja 311.


Linjaa 321 liikennöidään tekstin mukaan vain arkisin. Runkolinjan 300 vuoroväliksi on tulossa arkisin 10 minuuttia joten eikö se harvene suunnitellusta ruuhka-ajan 6-8 minuutin vuorovälistä?

----------


## Makke93

> Linjaa 321 liikennöidään tekstin mukaan vain arkisin. Runkolinjan 300 vuoroväliksi on tulossa arkisin 10 minuuttia joten eikö se harvene suunnitellusta ruuhka-ajan 6-8 minuutin vuorovälistä?


Sivun 40 taulukossa vuoroväli on 8-10, johon se minusta pudotettiin jo aikaisemmin kun 345 päätettiin säilyttää.

----------


## aki

> Sivun 40 taulukossa vuoroväli on 8-10, johon se minusta pudotettiin jo aikaisemmin kun 345 päätettiin säilyttää.


Toivottavasti vuoroväli tulee olemaan ruuhka-aikaankin 10 minuuttia koska muuten vaihtoja linjojen 311, 530, 555, 583 ja 584 kanssa ei pysty järkevästi toteuttamaan. Nyt kun 321 päätettiin säilyttää edes arkisin pitkillä vuoroväleillä, ruuhkassa 30 minuuttia ja päivällä 60 minuuttia, niin tuskin tämä hirveästi enää matkustajia houkuttelee. Suuri osa nykyisistä matkustajista varmaan vaihtaa vaihdolliseen 300+530 yhteyteen joka kulkee usein. Järvenperän ja Vanhakartanon alueelta 321 toki jatkossakin on paras yhteys Helsinkiin vaikka harvoin kulkeekin.

----------


## Makke93

> Toivottavasti vuoroväli tulee olemaan ruuhka-aikaankin 10 minuuttia koska muuten vaihtoja linjojen 311, 530, 555, 583 ja 584 kanssa ei pysty järkevästi toteuttamaan.


10min vuoroväli tosiaan toimii paremmin vaihtojen kanssa, etenkin kun se on junien vuoroväli. Tai siis siksihän muillakin linjoilla vuorovälit on sen kerrannaisia. 560:llähän on tuo 8 minuuttia vuorovälinään vaikka se toimii länsipäässä junaliityntänä, mikä ainakin paperilla pitäisi vaikeuttaa vaihtajien kulkua. Itse en linjaa ole käyttänyt kuin mitä nyt tulee harrastelijana linjoja kierrettyä, mutta välillä näkee 560:n vuoroja tulevan Myyrmäen asemalle idästä useamman jonossa. On kai niin, että matka-aikojen hajonnan ongelmat ovat niin merkittävät, että ne peittävät epäsopivan vuorovälin ongelmat, jos niitä on. En usko että 300:lla asia tulisi olemaan toisin kun sen reitti on paljon ruuhkaisempi sekä linjan pituus on 18km, joka ei ole 560:n noin 25km paljoa lyhyempi. 

Jos 300 ketjuuntuu, niin silloin ei pari minuuttia lyhyemmästä vuorovälistä ole paljoa apua, mutta ei vaihtojakaan saa tahdistettua luotettavasti. HSL:llä onkin varmaan ideana, että alle 10min vaihto on riittävän lyhyt ja erillisiä tahdistuksia tarvitse tehdä, jolloin ei ole väliä vaikka toinen linja kulkee 8min välein ja toinen 10.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toivottavasti vuoroväli tulee olemaan ruuhka-aikaankin 10 minuuttia koska muuten vaihtoja linjojen 311, 530, 555, 583 ja 584 kanssa ei pysty järkevästi toteuttamaan. Nyt kun 321 päätettiin säilyttää edes arkisin pitkillä vuoroväleillä, ruuhkassa 30 minuuttia ja päivällä 60 minuuttia, niin tuskin tämä hirveästi enää matkustajia houkuttelee. Suuri osa nykyisistä matkustajista varmaan vaihtaa vaihdolliseen 300+530 yhteyteen joka kulkee usein. Järvenperän ja Vanhakartanon alueelta 321 toki jatkossakin on paras yhteys Helsinkiin vaikka harvoin kulkeekin.


Kyllä minä meinaan kulkea 321:llä aamuisin töihin koska nopeampi kuin esim 227 tai 236 tai 239 + 235.

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

> Itse en linjaa ole käyttänyt kuin mitä nyt tulee harrastelijana linjoja kierrettyä, mutta välillä näkee 560:n vuoroja tulevan Myyrmäen asemalle idästä useamman jonossa. On kai niin, että matka-aikojen hajonnan ongelmat ovat niin merkittävät, että ne peittävät epäsopivan vuorovälin ongelmat, jos niitä on.


Minusta runkolinjan toteutus ja suunnittelu on epäonnistunutta, mikäli kuvaamasi kaltainen tilanne (ketjuuntuminen) toistuu usein.

Viime aikoina jokaiseen linjastosuunnitelmaan on sisällytetty useita uusia runkolinjoja (18, 39, 40, 200, 300, 400, 510, 520, 530, ...), mutta en ole yhdestäkään nähnyt konkreettista toimenpidesuunnitelmaa, jolla varmistetaan, että kyseiset linjat tulevaisuudessa toimivat luotettavasti runkolinjamaisesti sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. Ensimmäisiä runkolinjoja 550 ja 560 perustettaessa luotiin useita pelkästään joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitettuja väyliä sekä kokonaan erillisiä etuusjärjestelmiä. Nykyään tuntuu, että runkolinjan määritelmänä on oranssit bussit ja riittävän tiheä vuoroväli.

----------


## Makke93

> Minusta runkolinjan toteutus ja suunnittelu on epäonnistunutta, mikäli kuvaamasi kaltainen tilanne (ketjuuntuminen) toistuu usein.
> 
> Viime aikoina jokaiseen linjastosuunnitelmaan on sisällytetty useita uusia runkolinjoja (18, 39, 40, 200, 300, 400, 510, 520, 530, ...), mutta en ole yhdestäkään nähnyt konkreettista toimenpidesuunnitelmaa, jolla varmistetaan, että kyseiset linjat tulevaisuudessa toimivat luotettavasti runkolinjamaisesti sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. Ensimmäisiä runkolinjoja 550 ja 560 perustettaessa luotiin useita pelkästään joukkoliikenteelle tarkoitettuja väyliä sekä kokonaan erillisiä etuusjärjestelmiä. Nykyään tuntuu, että runkolinjan määritelmänä on oranssit bussit ja riittävän tiheä vuoroväli.


Olen ollut huolissani että kun runkolinjoja rupeaa olemaan puolisentusinaa ja samassa paikassa useampia, niin ei saada enää samanlaista matkustajalisää brändäyksestä kuten 550 ja 560 kanssa. Samoin kolmannen neljännen jne runkolinjan kanssa ei brändillä ilmeisesti ole niin paljoa painoarvo, että infraparannuksia saataisi läpi päätöselimistä. Tai ainakin ettei virkamiehistö niitä ehdota kun ei usko saavansa niitä läpi. Kieltämättä uudemmat runkolinjat ovat perustuneet lähes täysin olemassa oleviin linjoihin, ja ne ulottuvat kantakaupunkiin, jossa vahvat liikennevaloetuudet ja täysin omat kaistat eivät oikein onnistu. Suunnitelmiahan on 510:stä ja 530:sta Jorvista etelään HSL:n julkaisuissa sekä kai 500:sta jonnekkin Helsingin sivuille hautautuneena. Lopuista ollaan kai tekemässä, paitsi 200:sta, jonka pysäkit nähtiin vasta uusimmassa liikennöintisuunnitelmassa.

560:stä tuli vielä mieleen, että viime syksynä olin 611B:n kyydissä Tapaninkyläntiellä autojonossa, jossa oli myös kaksi 560:n bussia matkalla itään. Mahtaisikohan Tapaninkylän ja Kirkonkylänteiden risteys olla se kohta, joka saa Myyrmäkeekipäin kulkevat 560:n bussit ketjuuntumaan?

----------


## Max

> Suunnitelmiahan on 510:stä ja 530:sta Jorvista etelään HSL:n julkaisuissa sekä kai 500:sta jonnekkin Helsingin sivuille hautautuneena.


500 ja 510 ovat jo liikenteessä runkolinjoina, vai mitä tarkoitat? Näillähän ei montakaan pysäkkiä jätetä välistä ja tosiaan valoetuuksista ei voi paljon puhua, ainakaan tuolla Pasila-Meilahti -välillä, jota itse tulee joskus käytettyä.

----------


## Makke93

> 500 ja 510 ovat jo liikenteessä runkolinjoina, vai mitä tarkoitat? Näillähän ei montakaan pysäkkiä jätetä välistä ja tosiaan valoetuuksista ei voi paljon puhua, ainakaan tuolla Pasila-Meilahti -välillä, jota itse tulee joskus käytettyä.


Meinaan että noista oli rapottimuotoinen suunnitelman tehtynä ennen toteutusta, jossa lueteltiin käytettävät pysäkit ja muut infraparannukset. 500 kohdalla ei kai ollut tosin kuin Herttoniemeä tai jopa Kalasatamaa idemmäksi kun linjaa ei ollut tarkoitus vetää sitä pidemmälle kuin vasta Herttoniemen linjastosuunnitelman myötä.

----------


## Akizz

HSL:n hallitus ei hyväksynyt Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelmaa tämän päivän kokouksessa. Hallitus päätti jättää asian jälleen pöydälle.

----------


## aki

> HSL:n hallitus ei hyväksynyt Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelmaa tämän päivän kokouksessa. Hallitus päätti jättää asian jälleen pöydälle.


Vaikeaa tuntuu olevan, mistähän kenkä nyt puristaa? Voisiko olla että linjan 321 säilyttäminen pelkästään arkilinjana ja harvennetuin vuorovälein ei riitä, vaan halutaan viikonloppuliikennettä ja tiheämpää vuoroväliä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikeaa tuntuu olevan, mistähän kenkä nyt puristaa? Voisiko olla että linjan 321 säilyttäminen pelkästään arkilinjana ja harvennetuin vuorovälein ei riitä, vaan halutaan viikonloppuliikennettä ja tiheämpää vuoroväliä?


Tai sitten haluavat h-mmettiin koko 321:sen

t. Rainer

----------


## samulih

> 560:stä tuli vielä mieleen, että viime syksynä olin 611B:n kyydissä Tapaninkyläntiellä autojonossa, jossa oli myös kaksi 560:n bussia matkalla itään. Mahtaisikohan Tapaninkylän ja Kirkonkylänteiden risteys olla se kohta, joka saa Myyrmäkeekipäin kulkevat 560:n bussit ketjuuntumaan?


Kerran viikossa käytän 560ta kohti Malmia ja aina se on myöhässä ennen Kontulaa, pienestäkin myöhästymisestä alkaa ketjureaktio ja on ollut 10 minuuttia myöhässä pahimmillaan kun on Reittioppaassa seuraillut koska on tulossa ja sitten pysäkillä todennut asian.... Vuosaaren kaupunginosalinjana olo ei näytä oikein toimivan.....

----------


## Akizz

> Vaikeaa tuntuu olevan, mistähän kenkä nyt puristaa? Voisiko olla että linjan 321 säilyttäminen pelkästään arkilinjana ja harvennetuin vuorovälein ei riitä, vaan halutaan viikonloppuliikennettä ja tiheämpää vuoroväliä?


Varapj. Sirpa Hertell esitti linjan 436 säilyttämistä maanantaista lauantaihin liikennöivänä linjana, eikä sen kustannuksista ollut tietoa.

----------


## Makke93

> Varapj. Sirpa Hertell esitti linjan 436 säilyttämistä maanantaista lauantaihin liikennöivänä linjana, eikä sen kustannuksista ollut tietoa.


Eikös tämä ratkeaisi helpommin ajamalla 345 Niipperintien kautta nykyisen 436 reittiä mukaillen ja muuttamalla 583:n kaikki lähdöt 583K:n reitille?




> Kerran viikossa käytän 560ta kohti Malmia ja aina se on myöhässä ennen Kontulaa, pienestäkin myöhästymisestä alkaa ketjureaktio ja on ollut 10 minuuttia myöhässä pahimmillaan kun on Reittioppaassa seuraillut koska on tulossa ja sitten pysäkillä todennut asian.... Vuosaaren kaupunginosalinjana olo ei näytä oikein toimivan.....


Kuulostaa siltä että tasausaikoihin pitäisi lisätä vähän löysää Vuosaaressa ja/tai Mellunmäessä. Aika erikoista että jo tuossa vaiheessa reittiä on 10min myöhästymisiä. Luulisi sen aiheuttavan jopa kolmen bussin jonoja Myyrmäkeen tultaessa.

----------


## Akizz

> Eikös tämä ratkeaisi helpommin ajamalla 345 Niipperintien kautta nykyisen 436 reittiä mukaillen ja muuttamalla 583:n kaikki lähdöt 583K:n reitille?


Tätä minäkin ajattelin. Ja kun Niipperissä on nimenoman toivottu Vihdintietä ajavaa linjaa. Se ei saanut ilmaa siipiensä alle kun kuulemma olisi liikaa pidentynyt matkat pohjoisimmassa Espoossa asuvilla...

----------


## kallio843

> Kuulostaa siltä että tasausaikoihin pitäisi lisätä vähän löysää Vuosaaressa ja/tai Mellunmäessä. Aika erikoista että jo tuossa vaiheessa reittiä on 10min myöhästymisiä. Luulisi sen aiheuttavan jopa kolmen bussin jonoja Myyrmäkeen tultaessa.


Aikataulu on kauttaaltaan liian kireä, ajoaika ei yksinkertaisesti riitä jos ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaan. Linjalla on muutenkin hyvin epätasainen kuormitus. Myyrmäestä Malmille humisee, Malmilta Kontulaan istumapaikat on täynnä ja siitä eteenpäin Rastilaan mennään parhaimmillaan tuulilasikuormassa.

----------


## Makke93

> Aikataulu on kauttaaltaan liian kireä, ajoaika ei yksinkertaisesti riitä jos ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaan. Linjalla on muutenkin hyvin epätasainen kuormitus. Myyrmäestä Malmille humisee, Malmilta Kontulaan istumapaikat on täynnä ja siitä eteenpäin Rastilaan mennään parhaimmillaan tuulilasikuormassa.


Malmin länsipuolinen kuormitus tasaantuu varmasti Kuninkaantammen rakennuttua. Viimeisten talojen valmistumiseen on kai jopa viisi vuotta vielä. Vuorovälin tihentäminen viiteen minuuttiin Malmilta itään B-linjan avulla palvelisi tuota osuutta paljon paremmin ja ruuhkassakin 10min välein kulkeva peruslinja palvelisi paremmin loppua linjan reitistä. 

Eilen näkyi Vaskivuorentiellä taas kaksi 560:n bussia jonossa, mutta jo ennen ruuhkaa klo 14 aikaan.

----------


## kallio843

> Tätä minäkin ajattelin. Ja kun Niipperissä on nimenoman toivottu Vihdintietä ajavaa linjaa. Se ei saanut ilmaa siipiensä alle kun kuulemma olisi liikaa pidentynyt matkat pohjoisimmassa Espoossa asuvilla...


Tässä lienee myös se ongelma että silloin 345:lla ei riitä enää tunnin sivut mikä taasen vaatisi yhden auton lisää. Nykyiselläänkin ruuhkassa ajoaikaa menee yli tuon tunnin. Äkkiseltään laskettuna Niipperin lenkki ei ehkä toisi kun sen 10 minuuttia lisää mutta tällöin vuoroväli olisi kokoajan epätasainen. Nyt 436 sivu on ruuhkan ulkopuolella noin 50-55 minuuttia riippuen liikennemääristä.

----------


## Akizz

> Tässä lienee myös se ongelma että silloin 345:lla ei riitä enää tunnin sivut mikä taasen vaatisi yhden auton lisää. Nykyiselläänkin ruuhkassa ajoaikaa menee yli tuon tunnin. Äkkiseltään laskettuna Niipperin lenkki ei ehkä toisi kun sen 10 minuuttia lisää mutta tällöin vuoroväli olisi kokoajan epätasainen. Nyt 436 sivu on ruuhkan ulkopuolella noin 50-55 minuuttia riippuen liikennemääristä.


Totta. Yksi lisäauto on tosin huomattavasti halvempi ratkaisu kuin 436 säilyttäminen, joka vaatisi useamman auton.

----------


## aki

> Tässä lienee myös se ongelma että silloin 345:lla ei riitä enää tunnin sivut mikä taasen vaatisi yhden auton lisää. Nykyiselläänkin ruuhkassa ajoaikaa menee yli tuon tunnin. Äkkiseltään laskettuna Niipperin lenkki ei ehkä toisi kun sen 10 minuuttia lisää mutta tällöin vuoroväli olisi kokoajan epätasainen. Nyt 436 sivu on ruuhkan ulkopuolella noin 50-55 minuuttia riippuen liikennemääristä.


Mahtaisiko linjalle 345 riittää myöskään 30 minuutin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan jos mukaan kerättäisiin vielä Juvankartanon ja Niipperin matkustajat. Jo nykyisellään 345 on ruuhkassa hyvin kuormittunut. Voisiko ajatella että jos linjat 345 ja 436 yhdistettäisiin, niin uusi linja ajaisi eri aikoina kahta eri variaatiota? 

Aamuruuhkassa 345K-tunnuksella Rinnekoti-Kalajärvi-Niipperi-Vihdintie-Elielinaukio. Toiseen suuntaan perusversio suoraan Vihdintietä Rinnekotiin.
Päivällä perusversio suoraan Vihdintietä.
Klo 14 alkaen liikenteen loppuun 345K-tunnuksella Elielinaukio-Vihdintie-Niipperi-Kalajärvi-Rinnekoti. Toiseen suuntaan perusversio suoraan Vihdintietä Elielinaukiolle.

Tämä K-variaatio tarjoaisi suoran keskustayhteyden työmatkalaisille ruuhka-aikoina sekä iltaisin Juvankartanon ja Niipperin alueilla. Samalla Rinnekodin työntekijöillä säilyisi ainakin osittain nopeampi yhteys suoraan Vihdintietä. Luukkiin ulkoilemaan matkaavat pääsisivät myös päivällä perusversiolla 345 suoraan Vihdintietä kiertämättä Niipperin kautta.
Päivällä Niipperiä palvelemaan riittää liityntäliikenne.

----------


## tilt

Ihmettelen kommenttien (sekä virallisien, että foorumeissa yms. mielipidekanavissa nähtyjen) vähäisyyttä Hämeenlinnanväylän osalta. Runkolinjabussien määrä kasvaa hypetyksessä lähes eksponentiaalisesti, mutta miksi - mikä on niiden todellinen lisäarvo? Jos runkolinjan tarkoitus on yhä sama, eli pysäkkivälien pidentäminen, erilaiset inframuutokset matka-ajan jouduttamiseksi, etuudet jne - ja tietenkin tiheä vuoroväli - niin on ymmärrettävää ja jopa toivottavaa, että raskaan raideliikenteen palvelualueiden ulkopuolella nuo runkolinjat korvaavat raideliikenteen tuoman tasavälisen ja nopean palvelun. MUTTA mikä tarkoitus on tuoda säteittäinen runkolinja alueelle, jossa jo on raiteisiin perustuva runkolinja? Entisenä Martinlaaksolaisena tiedän Martinlaakson ja Myyrmäen kulkutottumuksista melko paljon. Siellä kulkee kaksi säteittäistä runkolinjaa - tosin violetilla värillä, ja tunnuksilla I ja P. Aikanaan seudulla kovasti toivottiin M-junalle tiuhempaa vuoroväliä ja nyt se on saavutettu. Säteittäisessä matkustamisessa ytimeen tai solmupisteisiin, juna/metro on ylivoimainen näiltäkin alueilta. Sen sijaan linjat 411 ja 421 palvelee näiltä alueilta kantakaupunkiin Manskun varrelle menevää liikennettä. Nehän toimii älyttömän hyvin juuri noin - tiuha pysäkkiväli lähtölähiöissä, tiuha vuoroväli ruuhkassa, pitkä liikennöintiaika joka päivä - mutta hiljaiseen aikaan saakin kulkea harvakseltaan, koska on aina runkolinja keskustaan - siis juna. Miksi ne pitää muuttaa?

En ole tutustunut linja 200:n aiheuttamiin muutoksiin muussa linjastossa, mutta sielläkin tuntuu oudolta jos nykyisen 235:n pysäkkejä oleellisesti vähennetään. 300 tuntuu jo paljon perustellummalta juuri siksi, että palvelee yhtä niistä pääsuunnista, joissa ei raskasta raideliikennettä vielä ole. Oikeastaan merkittävämpää säteittäistä suuntaa vailla raskaita raiteita, ei taida olla kuin Jakomäki/Hakunilan suunnassa.

Myöhästyin aikanaan kommentoimasta tätä aihetta viralliseen Blogiin, ja eipä se omiin matkustustottumuksiin juuri enää vaikutakaan. Kyselin sen sijaan useilta vanhoilta tutuilta (421 vakiokäyttäjiä) mielipiteitä runkolinjastomuutoksesta, ja kukaan heistä ei ollut kuullutkaan asiasta. Itse käytin tuota säännöllisesti 453:n aikakaudella jo 70-luvun lopusta asti ja linja on palvellut erinomaisesti. Sen sijaan alkuaikojen "runkolinjat", muistaakseni 451 ja 454, lopetettiin aika nopeasti - ne palveli sekä keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä, että Myyrmäen-Martinlaakson sisäistä yhteyttä, kun taas nykyiset linjat toimi suppeamalla palveluajalla. Tuleva 400 muistuttaa erehdyttävän paljon noita 40 vuoden takaisia runkolinjoja, joiden vuorot siirrettiin paremmin toimiville 453/452:lle ja jotka sitten lakkautettiin.

----------


## Akizz

Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelma hyväksyttiin tänään 24.3. HSL:n hallituksen sähköisessä kokouksessa.

----------


## aki

> Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Vihdintien linjastosuunnitelma hyväksyttiin tänään 24.3. HSL:n hallituksen sähköisessä kokouksessa.


Linjan 436 liikennöinnin jatkamista esitettiin. Esitys kaatui äänestyksessä äänin 11-3. Linjalle 321 esitettiin myös Lauantai-liikennettä. Tämä esitys kaatui äänin 7-7 puheenjohtajan äänen ratkaistessa.

----------


## Makke93

Suunnitelman blogissa on viesti päivittämisen loppumisesta, jossa on myös linkki remix-karttaan lopullisesta linjastosta. Kartassa on linjalle 544 tehty muutos, jota ei minusta ole aikaisemmin mainittu. Uusi reitti kulkee Leppävaarasta Turuntietä Karamalmile, josta Karaniityntietä, Karantietä ja Nihtisillantietä Kehä II:en ja Turunväylän liittymään, josta se jatkaa nykyistä reittiä Kivenlahteen.

----------


## JT

Uusi linjasto nostattaa kyllä erittäin mielenkiintoisia kysymyksiä liikennöintisopimusten suhteen. Vantaallahan useat liikennöintisopimukset ovat katkolla 8/2022 linjaston voimaansaattamisen yhteydessä, mutta Espoon puolella useat liikennöintisopimukset jatkuvat vielä vähintään vuodella 8/2023 saakka, jolloin sopimuksiin väkisin tulee suuria rakenteellisia muutoksia liikennöinnin suhteen.

Ehkä kaikkein mielenkiintoisin kysymys on linjojen 134 ja 136 sopimus (voimassa 8/2023 saakka) ja kalusto. Olen käsittänyt, ettei näille linjoille ole tarvetta enää siinä vaiheessa kun 520 liikennöi Matinkylästä Espoon keskukseen, 531 siirtyy Espoon keskuksessa Sunantielle, 118/B siirtyy Tuomarilan ja Suvelan kautta Espoon keskukseen ja 224 koukkaa vielä Sunanniityn kautta. Käyköhän siinä sitten niin, että 134/136 osuudella liikennöintisopimuksesta aletaan kylmän viileästi liikennöimään osaa linjan 520 suoritteesta ja osa kilpailutetaan?

Linjojen 532 ja 544 osalta on vähän samantyyppinen tilanne, kun kumpikin on eri sopimuksessa, mutta molemmat voimassa vähintään 8/2023 saakka. Käsittäisin liikennöintimuutokset siten, että 532 lakkautetaan ja 544 jatkaisi hiukan eri reitillä mahdollisesti edelleen ruuhkalinjana. Tällöin linjan 532 sopimuksesta todennäköisesti tulisi siirtää jokunen auto 544:lle reitin pidennyksen takia ja sitten taas loput runkolinjalle 530. Loppuosa runkolinjan liikenteestä kilpailutettaisiin.

Kun tiedämme, että linjoilla 134, 136 ja 532 kukee runsaasti 2-akselisia busseja, niin minun mielestä on siis erittäin todennäköistä, että uuden linjaston toteutuessa 8/2022 näemme ensimmäiset runkolinjaoranssit 2-akseliset liikenteessä. Hyvä kysymys toki on, miksei linjastoa käyttöönoteta kokonaisuudessaan vasta 8/2023, jolloin nämä tekniset seikat liikennöintisopimuksissa olisi vähän kivuttomammin hallittavissa. Vai keksiikö joku muu toisenlaista ratkaisua näihin?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Suunnitelman blogissa on viesti päivittämisen loppumisesta, jossa on myös linkki remix-karttaan lopullisesta linjastosta. Kartassa on linjalle 544 tehty muutos, jota ei minusta ole aikaisemmin mainittu. Uusi reitti kulkee Leppävaarasta Turuntietä Karamalmile, josta Karaniityntietä, Karantietä ja Nihtisillantietä Kehä II:en ja Turunväylän liittymään, josta se jatkaa nykyistä reittiä Kivenlahteen.


Eli lyhyesti sanottuna 544 palaa e3:n reitille.

----------


## Makke93

> Kun tiedämme, että linjoilla 134, 136 ja 532 kukee runsaasti 2-akselisia busseja, niin minun mielestä on siis erittäin todennäköistä, että uuden linjaston toteutuessa 8/2022 näemme ensimmäiset runkolinjaoranssit 2-akseliset liikenteessä. Hyvä kysymys toki on, miksei linjastoa käyttöönoteta kokonaisuudessaan vasta 8/2023, jolloin nämä tekniset seikat liikennöintisopimuksissa olisi vähän kivuttomammin hallittavissa. Vai keksiikö joku muu toisenlaista ratkaisua näihin?


Vissiin tehdään kuten 551:n kanssa eli ajetaan uutta reittiä vanhoilla numeroilla ja sopimuksilla vuosi ja sitten uuden sopimuksen alkaessa tulee oranssit bussit ja harvemmat pysäkit.

----------


## aki

> Hyvä kysymys toki on, miksei linjastoa käyttöönoteta kokonaisuudessaan vasta 8/2023, jolloin nämä tekniset seikat liikennöintisopimuksissa olisi vähän kivuttomammin hallittavissa. Vai keksiikö joku muu toisenlaista ratkaisua näihin?


Koko Linjastosuunnitelma perustuu suurelta osin Varistossa Luhtitien jatkeen rakentamiseen. Corona-virus on aiheuttamassa myös Vantaalle niin suuria talousongelmia, etten yhtään ihmettelisi jos Luhtitien jatkeen rakentaminen nyt viivästyisi. Tällöin olisi mahdollista että uusi linjasto otettaisiin käyttöön vasta 8/23, eli samaan aikaan Espoon uusien sopimusten kanssa.

----------


## Melamies

> Koko Linjastosuunnitelma perustuu suurelta osin Varistossa Luhtitien jatkeen rakentamiseen. Corona-virus on aiheuttamassa myös Vantaalle niin suuria talousongelmia, etten yhtään ihmettelisi jos Luhtitien jatkeen rakentaminen nyt viivästyisi. Tällöin olisi mahdollista että uusi linjasto otettaisiin käyttöön vasta 8/23, eli samaan aikaan Espoon uusien sopimusten kanssa.


Tuota Luhtitien (aikaisemmin Martinlaaksontien) jatketta / puuttuvaa palaa on jaanattu noin 50 vuotta, joten vuosi tai pari ei taida enää paljon painaa.

----------


## JT

> Vissiin tehdään kuten 551:n kanssa eli ajetaan uutta reittiä vanhoilla numeroilla ja sopimuksilla vuosi ja sitten uuden sopimuksen alkaessa tulee oranssit bussit ja harvemmat pysäkit.


Jos se olisi jo nyt tiedossa, että näin toimitaan, niin mielestäni siitä olisi syytä mainita noissa suunnitelmissa ja blogeissa eikä harhaanhohtaa.

Mutta joo, totuushan on se, että korona voi kaataa suunnitelmat suuntaan jos toiseen.

----------


## Makke93

Runkolinjoista 520 ja 530 on julkaistu toteutussuunnitelma https://hslfi.azureedge.net/globalas...uunnitelma.pdf

Raportti on tehty viime vuoden puolella, mutta HSL:n sivulle se on putkahtanut viimeisen viikon aikana. Suunnitelmassa kerrotaan, että samaan aikaan on tehty toteutussuunnitelma tulevista runkolinjoista 300 ja 400, mikä ei kuitenkaan ole tätä viestiä kirjoittaessa vielä HSL:n sivustolla. 

Runkolinjojen aloitus on aikataulutettu syksylle 2023, samaan aikaan Länsimetron jatkeen kanssa, kuten täällä on aikaisemmin spekuloitu tapahtuvan. Toiseksi syyksi tuolle ajankohdalle mainitaan Lintulaaksontien jatkeen valmistuminen. Muun linjaston virallinen aloitus näyttäisi olevan edelleen 2022, kun raportissa sanotaan Runkolinjojen 300 ja 400 aloitusajankohdaksi vuosi ennen. Luhtitien rakentamisen aloitus ja valmistuminen puolessatoista vuodessa on kuitenkin minusta epätodennäköistä, kun Honkasuontietäkin on työstetty jo toista vuotta eikä se vaikuta ehtivän edes vielä tulevaan syksyyn.

520 suunnitellaan liikennöitäväksi sähkönivelillä ja 530 sähköteleillä. 

520:n kohdalla esitetään väliin jätettäväksi Louhelan aseman pysäkkipari, mikäli Noropolun pysäkkejä siirretään lähemmäs asemaa. Louhelan aseman pysäkkijärjestelyistä oli jokunen maininta linjaston suunnittelun aivan alkuvaiheissa, mutta hiljaisuus loppua kohden antoi vaikutelman, että pysäkkiensiirtelyt oli unohdettu. Noropolun pysäkkiparia joudutaan raportin mukaan muuttamaan joka tapauksessa, kun niille pitäisi mahtua taulukon mukaan nivelbussi ja muu bussi samaan aikaa. Näillä tosin saattaa pysähtyä toinenkin nivellinja, kun Myyrmäen aseman toimenpidekortissa sanotaan runkolinjalla 300 valmistauduttavan myös nivelillä ajoon.

530:ltä poistuu kaksi perättäistä pysäkkiparia Pitkäjärventiellä ja Kolkekannaksentiellä, joilloin syntyy kaksi yli kilometrin pysäkinväliä jokseenkin jatkuvaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. 520:lla on myös hyvin pitkiä pysäkinvälejä, mutta ne ovat Leppävaaran ja Suurpellon välillä moottoritieosuudella.

----------


## hana

> Muun linjaston virallinen aloitus näyttäisi olevan edelleen 2022, kun raportissa sanotaan Runkolinjojen 300 ja 400 aloitusajankohdaksi vuosi ennen.


Vai olisiko kuitenkin koko suunnitelman aloitusta siirretty vuodella eteenpäin, nimittäin uusimmassa kilpailutuksessa 53/2021 sanotaan paketista 273, että osa sopimuksen linjoista alkaa syksyllä 2023 ja ilmeisesti sillä tarkoitetaan linjoja 583 ja 584.

----------


## Makke93

Nyt löytyy runkolinjojen 300 ja 400 toteuttamissuunnitelma HSL:n julkaisuista.

Pysäkkejä jää välistä näillä huomattavasti vähemmän kuin linjaston kahdella muulla runkolinjalla. 300:lta vähenee vain 5 pysäkkiparia ja 400:lta niin ikään 5 paria, mutta lisäksi 4 paritonta pysäkkiä. Ja vielä lisäksi Kansallismuseon pysäkki jää välistä, kuten nykyäänkin runkolinjalla 200. Keskipysäkinvälit ovat 300:lla ja 400:lla 660m ja n. 700m.

Linjaston remix-kartoissa runkolinjat jättivät väliin Kuohukujan pysäkkiparin, jotka nyt on mukana. Pysäkkiväli jää tuossa aika lyhyeksi runkolinjoille, alle 300 metriä Uomatien pysäkeille, sekä alle 500 ja runsas 600m Noropolun pysäkeille, joita ollaan raportin mukaan siirtämässä lähemmäs Louhelan asemaa. 520 ja 530 raportissa siirrosta vielä jossiteltiin. 

400 pysähtyy Ojahaantien pysäkeillä, mutta 560 ja 30 tulevat jättämään sen edelleen väliin, mikä taitaa tulla olemaan ensimmäinen kerta kun jollain pysäkillä on epäyhtenäinen pysähtymiskäytäntö runkolinjojen kesken. 

Runkolinjoja suunnitellaan liikennöitäväksi sähkönivelbusseilla, joita ei voi ladata Elielinaukiolla ja jonne ei nivelbusseilla ajo nykyisellään toimi eli niille on löydettävä uusi päätepysäkki keskustasta. Tilanne vaikuttaa eniten siis linjaan 300, koska Myyrmäen asemalta on latauspaikan löytäminen kerrottu haastavaksi. 30 ja 560 vaihtavat päätepysäkkejä ensi syksynä ymmärtääkseni tästä syystä, mutta 300 jatkamisesta Honkasuolle 30 kanssa ei ole mainintaa.




> Vai olisiko kuitenkin koko suunnitelman aloitusta siirretty vuodella eteenpäin, nimittäin uusimmassa kilpailutuksessa 53/2021 sanotaan paketista 273, että osa sopimuksen linjoista alkaa syksyllä 2023 ja ilmeisesti sillä tarkoitetaan linjoja 583 ja 584.


Joo, kyllä se rupeaa vaikuttaan siltä että siirtyy. En kuitenkaan sulkisi pois sellaista mahdollisuutta, että 431:n vuoroväli pysyy harvenpana kunnes se alkaa kulkemaan Kuninkaantammen läpi, jolloin 583 sekä 584 mahtuvat vuodeksi 400-sarjan pakettiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joo, kyllä se rupeaa vaikuttaan siltä että siirtyy. En kuitenkaan sulkisi pois sellaista mahdollisuutta, että 431:n vuoroväli pysyy harvenpana kunnes se alkaa kulkemaan Kuninkaantammen läpi, jolloin 583 sekä 584 mahtuvat vuodeksi 400-sarjan pakettiin.


Kohteessa 273 linjojen 583(K) ja 584 liikennöinti alkaa syysliikenteen alussa 2022. Loppujen linjojen liikennöinti alkaa vuotta myöhemmin eli ilmeisesti niille on odotettavissa option käyttöä edellisiin soppareihin.

----------


## aki

Runkolinjojen 300 ja 530 yhteiseksi pysäkiksi Rajatorpantiellä on valittu Köysikuja. Kummatkaan linjat eivät suunnitelmassa pysähdy Koivuvaarankujalla, vaikka se on huomattavasti keskeisempi pysäkki kuin Köysikuja. Koivuvaarankujan pysäkin vieressä on lehtikallion tiivis kerrostalokortteli sekä ärrävaaran kiinteistö. 
Peruisteluissa mainitaan että köysikujalta on lyhyt matka Koivuvaarankujan pysäkille, köysikuja palvelee hyvin alueen maankäyttöä ja siltä on parempi vaihtoyhteys vihdintien linjoille. Mille ihmeen vihdintien linjoille? Eihän sinne jää runkolinjan 300 lisäksi kuin harvoin kulkevat 321 ja 345 jotka kaiken lisäksi kulkevat samaa reittiä. 
Rajatorpastakin on sen verran pitkä matka köysikujan pysäkille, etteivät asukkaat sieltä lähde kävelemään runkolinjalle 300. Heidän kulkusuunta on Myyrmäkeen ja junalla Helsinkiin. Palvelun kannalta paras pysäkki olisi ehdottomasti Koivuvaarankuja.

----------


## Max

> Runkolinjojen 300 ja 530 yhteiseksi pysäkiksi Rajatorpantiellä on valittu Köysikuja.


Pystyisikö joku linkkaamaan tuon suunnitelman tänne, kun en millään löydä sitä HSL:n sivuilta?

----------


## Makke93

> Pystyisikö joku linkkaamaan tuon suunnitelman tänne, kun en millään löydä sitä HSL:n sivuilta?


https://hslfi.azureedge.net/globalas...uunnitelma.pdf

suunnitelma on HSL:n sivuilla vuoden 2020 julkaisuissa, kun se on päivätty viime joulukuulle vaikka tuli saataville vasta nyt

----------


## Salomaa

Mikä sen teknisesti estää että Elielinaukiolle ei voida järjestää latausmahdollisuutta ? 

Katselin juuri Leppävaaran terminaalissa varsin näppärän kokoisia harmaita kaappeja, joista bussi ladataan sivusta. Tämä kysymys on siinä tapauksessa pohdinnan arvoinen, jos jossain suunnitteluvaiheessa tullaan siihen tulokseen että terminaali Elielinaukiolla säilytetään. 

Tästä lataustekniikasta en mitään tiedä, mutta uskon että täällä useampikin tietää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä sen teknisesti estää että Elielinaukiolle ei voida järjestää latausmahdollisuutta ? 
> 
> Katselin juuri Leppävaaran terminaalissa varsin näppärän kokoisia harmaita kaappeja, joista bussi ladataan sivusta. Tämä kysymys on siinä tapauksessa pohdinnan arvoinen, jos jossain suunnitteluvaiheessa tullaan siihen tulokseen että terminaali Elielinaukiolla säilytetään. 
> 
> Tästä lataustekniikasta en mitään tiedä, mutta uskon että täällä useampikin tietää.


Harmaat kaapit ovat vain puolet mitä latausasema pitää sisällään. Toinen puoli on maan alla Sellon parkkihallissa, jokaisen harmaan kaapin alla on lattiasta kattoon ulottuva muuntajapömpeli. Elielinaukionkin alla on parkkihalli joten tuskin ongelma rakentaa latausasemia sinne. 

Kannatan itse Elielinaukion terminaalin säilyttämistä, ainakin siihen asti kunnes joskus saadaan joko pikaraitiotie tai metro pohjoisen suuntaan korvaamaan 200-300-400 sarjan bussit. Jos Elielinaukiolle halutaan rakennus, voidaan silti katutaso säilyttää busseille. Näin tullaan Leppävaarassakin tekemään. 

Kamppi on huono päättäri näille busseille koska ajomatka pitenee ellei tule pysäkkiä Eläinmuseon ja Hotelli Presidentin kohdalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Olen aika toiveikas että Elielinaukion suhteen otetaan vähintään aikalisä. Sen verran murskaavaa on tuomio ollut monelta taholta. Terminaalialuteen viihtyisyyttä ja turvallisuutta voidaan parantaa monin eri tavoin ilman rakentamista. Olen käyttänyt noita Elielinaukiolta lähteviä linjoja sen ajan kuin aukio on ollut eli 20 vuotta. Missään kohdassa sieltä lähtevä linja ei ole jumittanut kuin yhden käden sormin laskettavin kerran.

----------


## aki

> Koko Linjastosuunnitelma perustuu suurelta osin Varistossa Luhtitien jatkeen rakentamiseen. Corona-virus on aiheuttamassa myös Vantaalle niin suuria talousongelmia, etten yhtään ihmettelisi jos Luhtitien jatkeen rakentaminen nyt viivästyisi. Tällöin olisi mahdollista että uusi linjasto otettaisiin käyttöön vasta 8/23, eli samaan aikaan Espoon uusien sopimusten kanssa.


Luhtitien jatkeen rakentaminen alkaa lokakuun aikana https://www.vantaa.fi/uutisia/101/0/159295. Valmista pitäisi olla heinäkuussa 2022.

----------


## Melamies

> Luhtitien jatkeen rakentaminen alkaa lokakuun aikana https://www.vantaa.fi/uutisia/101/0/159295. Valmista pitäisi olla heinäkuussa 2022.


Tämänkin tien rakentamista on jahkailtu kymmeniä vuosia. Tämä saamattomuuden yksi huippuesimerkki on maksanut paljon turhina linjakilometreinä ja matka-aikoina. Ehkä lähivuosikymmeninä saadaan edes bussien käyttöön myös ajoyhteys Malminkartanon ja Kannelmäen välille.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tämänkin tien rakentamista on jahkailtu kymmeniä vuosia. Tämä saamattomuuden yksi huippuesimerkki on maksanut paljon turhina linjakilometreinä ja matka-aikoina.



Uusmäestä Vihdintielle, jopa tuonne Hämeenlinnanväylälle johtava katu: näköjään Lintulaaksontie nimellä. 

kytköksissä tuohon Kehä || jatkeeseen. sen sais toteuttaa piakkoin. Kartalla näkee kuinka sinne on rakennettu liikenneympyröitä, ja katuja, jotka päättyvät metsään. Tuotakin jatkoa odotettu turhan kauan.

----------

